# Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene



## Felix Schuetz (17. Mai 2011)

*Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene* gefragt. 


Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene


----------



## stockduck (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Danke! Wird somit noch schnell über Steam gekauft   

Tante Edith:

Mist- kein Preload verfügbar


----------



## Krampfkeks (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



stockduck schrieb:


> Danke! Wird somit noch schnell über Steam gekauft


Vorsicht:  Die Steam Version aktiviert sich erst um 19 Uhr ^^

aber Respekt an PcGames: Euer ganzes Witcher 2 "Programm" war erstklassig. Von News über FAQ bis zum Test klar der Konkurrenz überlegen gewesen


----------



## alan1990 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Erstmal danke für den Test. 
Habt ihr wirklich alle 16 Enden testen können? Falls die Idee aus irgendeinem grund verworfen wurde, dann hängt mich, aber falls es diese Anzahl an Enden gibt kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass alle angespielt wurden.


----------



## Krampfkeks (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



alan1990 schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für den Test.
> Habt ihr wirklich alle 16 Enden testen können? Falls die Idee aus irgendeinem grund verworfen wurde, dann hängt mich, aber falls es diese Anzahl an Enden gibt kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass alle angespielt wurden.


   Es sind letzendlich  nur 3 in versch. Variationen. Wurde allerdings schon lange angekündigt


----------



## Felix Schuetz (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



alan1990 schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für den Test.
> Habt ihr wirklich alle 16 Enden testen können? Falls die Idee aus irgendeinem grund verworfen wurde, dann hängt mich, aber falls es diese Anzahl an Enden gibt kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass alle angespielt wurden.


Nein, wir haben nicht alle 16 Enden gesehen, aber sicher den Großteil davon - den dritten Akt haben wir zigfach gespielt. Es gibt aber ohnehin nur X verschiedene Enden, die sich dann nochmal in Y Details unterscheiden können. Die Zahl 16 ist also mit ein wenig Vorsicht zu genießen.


----------



## GinnyZ (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Auch vielen Dank für den Test
Ich habe es hier liegen und eben angspielt aber es ruckelt auf allen Einstellungen(sodass es kaum spielbar ist) bei eigentlich ausreichender Hardware?!
GTX 560TI, I5 750 und 8 GB RAM


----------



## wOJ (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Ich hätte eine höhere Wertung erwartet aber ich glaube ich würde dem Spiel locker 5% dazu geben wenn das Spiel wenigstens so gut ist wie der Erste. Ich hab mir ehrlich gesagt den Test noch nicht durchgelesen aber wurde erwähnt wie lange sich der Tester mit dem Spiel auseinandersetzten konnte? 4P z.B. hält den Test bis Freitag zurück weil es technische Probleme mit der Aktivierung gab und dort fließt der Releasepatch, welcher Selbstverständlich miteinbezogen sein müsste in die Wertung ein. Hatte Pcgames das Spiel viel eher als z.B 4P oder wie habt Ihr das Spiel so schnell ausgiebig durchspielen können? Kaffe intravenös?


----------



## wOJ (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



GinnyZ schrieb:


> Auch vielen Dank für den Test
> Ich habe es hier liegen und eben angspielt und es ruckelt auf allen Einstellungen bei eigentlich ausreichender Hardware?!
> GTX 560TI, I5 750 und 8 GB RAM


  Mach mir keine Angst, habe selber ein ähnliches System und wenn das Spiel nicht läuft bekomm ich ein Ausraster


----------



## Zapp-Brannigan (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



> Denn hier durchstreift man nur ein vergleichsweise eingeschränktes
> Spielgebiet, in dem man all die hübsch verzweigten Quests der vorherigen
> Kapitel vermisst. NPCs folgen dort auch keinen glaubhaften
> Tagesabläufen mehr, sie stehen einfach nur am Straßenrand und warten
> ...


Wie kam dann DA2 auf 88%? Das Spiel ist von der ersten bis
zur letzten Minute so. Dazu noch die Grafik von vor 5 Jahren. Ist keine Kritik
an dieser Wertung, sondern an der von DA2, das, wenn man sich beide Tests
durchliest, kaum auf die gleiche Wertung kommen kann.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



wOJ schrieb:


> Ich hätte eine höhere Wertung erwartet aber ich glaube ich würde dem Spiel locker 5% dazu geben wenn das Spiel wenigstens so gut ist wie der Erste. Ich hab mir ehrlich gesagt den Test noch nicht durchgelesen aber wurde erwähnt wie lange sich der Tester mit dem Spiel auseinandersetzten konnte? 4P z.B. hält den Test bis Freitag zurück weil es technische Probleme mit der Aktivierung gab und dort fließt der Releasepatch, welcher Selbstverständlich miteinbezogen sein müsste in die Wertung ein. Hatte Pcgames das Spiel viel eher als z.B 4P oder wie habt Ihr das Spiel so schnell ausgiebig durchspielen können? Kaffe intravenös?


Steht alles gleich auf der ersten Seite.


----------



## Enisra (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

naja
und selbst ohne die Aufwertung, 88 ist ja keine Wertung für die man sich schämen müsste


----------



## wOJ (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> wOJ schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich hätte eine höhere Wertung erwartet aber ich glaube ich würde dem Spiel locker 5% dazu geben wenn das Spiel wenigstens so gut ist wie der Erste. Ich hab mir ehrlich gesagt den Test noch nicht durchgelesen aber wurde erwähnt wie lange sich der Tester mit dem Spiel auseinandersetzten konnte? 4P z.B. hält den Test bis Freitag zurück weil es technische Probleme mit der Aktivierung gab und dort fließt der Releasepatch, welcher Selbstverständlich miteinbezogen sein müsste in die Wertung ein. Hatte Pcgames das Spiel viel eher als z.B 4P oder wie habt Ihr das Spiel so schnell ausgiebig durchspielen können? Kaffe intravenös?
> ...


   Hab ich jetzt auch gelesen. War wohl bischen voreilig aber ich geriet bei 88% ein wenig in Panik


----------



## ViktorEippert (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



wOJ schrieb:


> Ich hätte eine höhere Wertung erwartet aber ich glaube ich würde dem Spiel locker 5% dazu geben wenn das Spiel wenigstens so gut ist wie der Erste. Ich hab mir ehrlich gesagt den Test noch nicht durchgelesen aber wurde erwähnt wie lange sich der Tester mit dem Spiel auseinandersetzten konnte? 4P z.B. hält den Test bis Freitag zurück weil es technische Probleme mit der Aktivierung gab und dort fließt der Releasepatch, welcher Selbstverständlich miteinbezogen sein müsste in die Wertung ein. Hatte Pcgames das Spiel viel eher als z.B 4P oder wie habt Ihr das Spiel so schnell ausgiebig durchspielen können? Kaffe intravenös?


Wann, wie lange und wie getestet wurde, steht direkt auf der ersten Seite des Tests.
Vielleicht solltest du ihn doch mal lesen.  

Edit: Ok seh grad, hat sich erledigt.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



Zapp-Brannigan schrieb:


> > Denn hier durchstreift man nur ein vergleichsweise eingeschränktes Spielgebiet, in dem man all die hübsch verzweigten Quests der vorherigen Kapitel vermisst. NPCs folgen dort auch keinen glaubhaften Tagesabläufen mehr, sie stehen einfach nur am Straßenrand und warten darauf, angeklickt zu werden - im Grunde so, wie man es aus Dragon Age  kennt
> 
> 
> Wie kam dann DA2 auf 88%? Das Spiel ist von der ersten bis zur letzten Minute so. Dazu noch die Grafik von vor 5 Jahren. Ist keine Kritik an dieser Wertung, sondern an der von DA2, das, wenn man sich beide Tests durchliest, kaum auf die gleiche Wertung kommen kann.


DA2 ist ein kontroverses Spiel, keine Frage. Der eine findet es besser, der andere schlechter. Ich habe es allerdings nicht getestet. Für TW2 kann ich schlichtweg nur die Wertung geben, die ich für richtig halte. Und ich befürchte, dass ich diese Diskussion in den nächsten Tagen noch oft führen werde.


----------



## GinnyZ (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Ich bin gerade dabei das Spiel noch einmal zu installieren. Dieses mal auf die Mainpartition in der Hoffnung das es dann geht...


----------



## GinnyZ (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



wOJ schrieb:


> GinnyZ schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Auch vielen Dank für den Test
> ...


Ich bin gerade dabei das Spiel noch einmal zu installieren. Dieses mal auf die Mainpartition in der Hoffnung das es dann geht...


----------



## Zapp-Brannigan (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> DA2 ist ein kontroverses Spiel, keine Frage. Der eine findet es besser, der andere schlechter. Ich habe es allerdings nicht getestet. Für TW2 kann ich schlichtweg nur die Wertung geben, die ich für richtig halte. Und ich befürchte, dass ich diese Diskussion in den nächsten Tagen noch oft führen werde.



Das mit den verschiedenen Testern sollte man vielleicht mal
ändern. Bei 4Players testet ein RPG immer dieselbe Person, so kann man die Spiele
besser miteinander vergleichen. Hat eben einen faden Beigeschmack, wenn ein
Spiel eigentlich alles besser macht aber am Ende auf die gleiche Wertung kommt.
Nett das du dich aber dazu äußerst.


----------



## der-jan (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



alan1990 schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für den Test.
> Habt ihr wirklich alle 16 Enden testen können? Falls die Idee aus irgendeinem grund verworfen wurde, dann hängt mich, aber falls es diese Anzahl an Enden gibt kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass alle angespielt wurden.



ich will jetzt deine vorstellungen von heldenhafter magazinschreiberlingsarbeit nicht zerstören, aber die großen magazine bekommen da schon von den presseargenturen der spiele "hilfestellungen" wie infomaterial (story, eastereggs usw) sowie auch speicherstände, mit denen man sich ein paar level ansehen kann ohne das ganze spiel zu spielen und besonders bei sachen wie etwa mehrere storyende wird was geliefert daß der "tester" bzw der schreiber sich in kurzer zeit alles ansehen kann - damit der das natürlich auch im test positiv erwähnt


----------



## Felix Schuetz (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



der-jan schrieb:


> alan1990 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Erstmal danke für den Test.
> ...


Oh Schreck lass nach... das stimmt ja hinten und vorne nicht. So habe ich noch nie getestet und ich wüsste auch von keinem Fall, wo man uns ganze Savegames usw... für einen Test angeboten hätte. Also bitte: Verbreite nicht solchen Unsinn.     Wir haben das Spiel sorgfältig und in Ruhe mit zwei Testern durchgespielt - insgesamt 4x. Wem das nicht reicht, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## LordCrash (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

88%? Ist das euer Ernst? Es ist meiner Meinung nach schon skandalös, dass ihr beim Vorgänger (in der Enhanced Edition) keine 90er Wertung vergeben hat, obwohl dieser storymäßig und atmosphärisch seinesgleichen sucht. Und jetzt vergebt ihr dem Nachfolger die gleiche Wertungszahl wie Two Worlds 2 oder Dragon Age 2? Ich kann es fast nicht glauben, dass The Witcher 2 auf dem selben Niveau sein soll wie das Ich-muss-jedes-Jahr-ein-Spiel-raushauen-egal-ob-ich-genug-Inhalt-hab Dragon Age 2 oder das Ich-hab-eine-große-Welt-aber-keine-Inhalte-und-keine-Seele Two Worlds 2.

Ganz ehrlich, ich verstehe eure Kritik am Spiel, aber von der Atmosphäre der ersten beiden Akte alleine können die anderen genannten Titel nur träumen. Das ist eine Frage des Maßstabes. Wenn ihr dem Spiel wegen eurer Kritik schon keine 90% geben wollt, dann müsst ihr den Rest eben noch weiter runter drücken, egal welcher große Publisher da dahinter steht (bei DA 2)....

Andererseits: Titeln wie Crysis habt ihr 94% gegeben, Half Life 2 96%, Portal 2 95%, Bioshock 93%, AC Brotherhood 90%, WoW 94%, CoD MW 92% usw. Ihr tut einem so engagierten Studio wie CD Project Unrecht, wenn ihr ihnen eine 90er Wertung verweigert, nur weil es ein Rollenspiel ist und kein Shooter. Klar ist euer Test ausgewogen im Text und es kommen genug positive Dinge zur Sprache: was aber letztlich zählt (in vielerlei Hinsicht), ist die Wertung und die muss bei einem Big Budget Spiel heute 90% erreichen, wenn es ein wirtschaftlicher Erfolg werden soll. Und bei dem ganzen CoD Crap mit Spielzeiten von 4-5 Stunden vergebt ihr ja auch regelmäßig diese Wertungen, was keiner versteht außer der Autor (und vlt. der Publisher/Entwickler).

Ich wette übrigens, dass ihr dem Spiel selbst in einer Enhanced Edition (die es vielleicht in absehbarer Zeit mal geben wird), in der das Kampfsystem optimiert, das Balancing überarbeitet und andere Dinge (wie das "konsolige" Menü) verbessert werden, nur ein mickriges Pünktchen hochgehen werdet (als Witcher 1 EE) und nach wie vor keine 90% vergeben würdet.....

Also mit dieser Wertung habt ihr echt mal wieder mein Vertrauen in euch erschüttert!


----------



## Felix Schuetz (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



LordCrash schrieb:


> 88%? Ist das euer Ernst? Es ist meiner Meinung nach schon skandalös, dass ihr beim Vorgänger (in der Enhanced Edition) keine 90er Wertung vergeben hat, obwohl dieser storymäßig und atmosphärisch seinesgleichen sucht. Und jetzt vergebt ihr dem Nachfolger die gleiche Wertungszahl wie Two Worlds 2 oder Dragon Age 2? Ich kann es fast nicht glauben, dass The Witcher 2 auf dem selben Niveau sein soll wie das Ich-muss-jedes-Jahr-ein-Spiel-raushauen-egal-ob-ich-genug-Inhalt-hab Dragon Age 2 oder das Ich-hab-eine-große-Welt-aber-keine-Inhalte-und-keine-Seele Two Worlds 2.
> 
> Ganz ehrlich, ich verstehe eure Kritik am Spiel, aber von der Atmosphäre der ersten beiden Akte alleine können die anderen genannten Titel nur träumen. Das ist eine Frage des Maßstabes. Wenn ihr dem Spiel wegen eurer Kritik schon keine 90% geben wollt, dann müsst ihr den Rest eben noch weiter runter drücken, egal welcher große Publisher da dahinter steht (bei DA 2)....
> 
> ...


Hallo und danke für dein Feedback, aber wir sind da anderer Meinung.


----------



## Dyson (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

@LordCrash
Euphorischer Fanboy?

Der Test macht für mich einen soliden Eindruck.


----------



## ZAM (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Ich würde es gern starten können .. UTC 0:01 müsste doch jetzt sein, oder?


----------



## Felix Schuetz (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



ZAM schrieb:


> Ich würde es gern starten können .. UTC 0:01 müsste doch jetzt sein, oder?


Jo, es läuft seit über eine Stunde.


----------



## Krampfkeks (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



ZAM schrieb:


> Ich würde es gern starten können .. UTC 0:01 müsste doch jetzt sein, oder?


   Sommerzeit      allerdings scheinen es die meisten schon zu spielen


----------



## LordCrash (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

@ Dyson:
Wenn ich ein Fanboy wäre, hätte ich nicht geschrieben, dass die Kritik durchaus berechtigt ist. Mein hauptsächlicher Kritikpunkt ist der Maßstab. Und der stimmt (meiner Meinung nach) eben weder im Vergleich zu diversen anderen Rollenspielen (z.B. DA 2, WoW) noch zu genrefremden Titeln (z.B. HL 2, Crysis, CoD etc).

@ Felix:
Zunächst mal danke noch für den Test hier online und euer FAQ, war eine feine Sache. Dass ihr anderer Meinung seid als ich, was die Bewertung angeht, geht ja aus euerem Test klar hervor; das war mir schon klar. Nur kann ich das eben nicht wirklich nachvollziehen und daher schrieb ich meine Kritik.


----------



## Hansmaulwurf2 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Mal eine kurze Frage, ich versuche gerade verzwifelt das Spiel mit Gamepad und invertierter Y-Achse zu spielen, aber die Option wird nicht angeboten??? Weiß jemand welchen config eintrag man ändern muß?? Wäre für jede Hilfe sehr Dankbar!


----------



## Enisra (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



LordCrash schrieb:


> @ Dyson:
> Wenn ich ein Fanboy wäre, hätte ich nicht geschrieben, dass die Kritik durchaus berechtigt ist. Mein hauptsächlicher Kritikpunkt ist der Maßstab. Und der stimmt (meiner Meinung nach) eben weder im Vergleich zu diversen anderen Rollenspielen (z.B. DA 2, WoW) noch zu genrefremden Titeln (z.B. HL 2, Crysis, CoD etc).


naja, nur das der Fachterminus dafür Äpfel und Birnen ist, denn alleine mit Dragon Age fällt in die gleiche Sparte, denn leg mal bei Half Life die Werte für ein RPG an, die Wertung müsste im Minusbereich liegen
und eigentlich ist dein Text ein gutes Beispiel dafür, warum Wertungen mit Zahlen und Noten ein Fluch sind


----------



## ZAM (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Problem ist, dass ich beim Starten vom Update "Patcher_EFIGS.exe" immer kritische Fehler bekomme .. wie "Konnte temporäre Datei nicht speichern" oder "Paketdatrei ...\pack0.dzip konnte nicht geöffnet werden -.-


----------



## borgratz (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



> Wie kam dann DA2 auf 88%? Das Spiel ist von der ersten bis
> zur letzten Minute so. Dazu noch die Grafik von vor 5 Jahren. Ist keine Kritik
> an dieser Wertung, sondern an der von DA2, das, wenn man sich beide Tests
> durchliest, kaum auf die gleiche Wertung kommen kann.



denk auch, dass die witcher wertung relativ gut getroffen ist - bei da2 kann man wohl nix anderes machen als die wertung vergessen (der test selber hat ja sehr gut auf die fehler hingewiesen) und versuchen nich mehr alle neu aufkommenden rpgs mit da2s wertung zu vergleichen :>

gegenüber den drei seiten text, die einem pros und contras aufzählen, sind wertungen halt eh recht bedeutungslos für individuen mit so dingen wie persönlichen vorlieben und abneigungen   
(für jemanden, der sich in zu vielen neuen maps verirrt, der sich bei 3 bildchen wohler fühlt als bei buchstaben und der die ganzen alten rollenspielsachen eh scho immer doof fand, ist dragonage warscheinlich sogar toller als 88 und the witcher ein furchtbar frustrierender unübersichtlicher haufen, dem pc games allerhöchstens 30 punkte hätte geben dürfen!)


----------



## weisauchnicht (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



LordCrash schrieb:


> 88%? Ist das euer Ernst? Es ist meiner Meinung nach schon skandalös, dass ihr beim Vorgänger (in der Enhanced Edition) keine 90er Wertung vergeben hat, obwohl dieser storymäßig und atmosphärisch seinesgleichen sucht. Und jetzt vergebt ihr dem Nachfolger die gleiche Wertungszahl wie Two Worlds 2 oder Dragon Age 2? Ich kann es fast nicht glauben, dass The Witcher 2 auf dem selben Niveau sein soll wie das Ich-muss-jedes-Jahr-ein-Spiel-raushauen-egal-ob-ich-genug-Inhalt-hab Dragon Age 2 oder das Ich-hab-eine-große-Welt-aber-keine-Inhalte-und-keine-Seele Two Worlds 2.
> 
> Ganz ehrlich, ich verstehe eure Kritik am Spiel, aber von der Atmosphäre der ersten beiden Akte alleine können die anderen genannten Titel nur träumen. Das ist eine Frage des Maßstabes. Wenn ihr dem Spiel wegen eurer Kritik schon keine 90% geben wollt, dann müsst ihr den Rest eben noch weiter runter drücken, egal welcher große Publisher da dahinter steht (bei DA 2)....
> 
> ...


Genau so sieht es aus!

CD Project Red hat hier eindeutig eine höhere Wertung für Witcher 2 verdient!
Man könnte wirklich denken in letzter Zeit,das man hier auf Konsolengames.de ist!Oder spielt hier eine größere Summe im Hintergrund die Hauptrolle?...von sagen wir EA?


----------



## Felix Schuetz (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



weisauchnicht schrieb:


> Genau so sieht es aus!
> 
> CD Project Red hat hier eindeutig eine höhere Wertung für Witcher 2 verdient!
> Man könnte wirklich denken in letzter Zeit,das man hier auf Konsolengames.de ist!Oder spielt hier eine größere Summe im Hintergrund die Hauptrolle?...von sagen wir EA?


Du hast das Spiel nicht mal gespielt, behauptest aber, eine Wertung müsse _eindeutig _höher als eine andere Wertung ausfallen? Dein Name scheint mir gut gewählt.


----------



## LordCrash (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

@ Ensira:
Das Äpfel/Birnen Problem ist natürlich nicht ganz von der Hand zu weisen. Nur frage ich mich hin und wieder, wo bei den RPGs eigentlich die Referenz liegt. Soweit mir bekannt ist, hat hier DA mit 91% die höchste Wertung erhalten. Wertungen im 95% Bereich (wie bei Shootern) hat hier noch kein Titel erhalten (wenn man WoW nicht als klassisches RPG sehen will). Ich frage mich da einfach: warum? Was muss denn ein RPG erfüllen, dass es in diese Regionen vorstoßen kann?
Für mich sieht das eher danach aus, dass man bei der Bewertung im RPG-Bereich die 90% als Maximum ansieht und von da an abwertet. Und das halte ich einfach für ungerecht für das komplette Genre. Demzufolge bekommen Titel wie The Witcher (1/2) auch keine 90% (ist nur eine Theorie von mir).
Das Problem mit DA 2 liegt natürlich wohl auch darin, dass Redakteur Schütz "strenger" bewertet als andere Kollegen (z.B. Redakteur Weis). Das mag ja grundsätzlich kein Problem sein. Wenn man jedoch als gesamtes Magazin die Wertungen nach außen vertritt, sollten diese schon eingermaßen vergleichbar sein. Und das sind sie im vorliegenden Fall ganz bestimmt nichts (auch wenn der Felix Schütz hier herzlich wenig für kann, das hat mit der Testpolitik des gesamten Magazins zu tun).


----------



## LordCrash (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

@ Felix:
Ich habe den Titel gespielt, wenn auch nur kurz (bisher).
Den ersten Titel (Witcher 1) habe ich in der originalen Fassung (Wertung gerechtfertigt) und in der EE (Wertung zu niedrig) mehr als ausführlich gespielt.
DA 2 habe ich ebenfalls sehr ausführlich gespielt (da ist die Wertung eindeutig zu hoch.)
Vielleicht ändere ich meine Meinung ja auch noch im Laufe des Spiels, never say never. Wenn die Atmosphäre und die Liebe zum Details samt Story aber weiter auf ähnlichem Niveau sind wie im ersten Teil, dann kann das Spiel (trotz hakeliger Kampfsteuerung) gar nicht mehr so viel falsch machen, dass ich hier massive Abwertungen vornehmen würde.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



LordCrash schrieb:


> @ Felix:
> Ich habe den Titel gespielt, wenn auch nur kurz (bisher).
> Den ersten Titel (Witcher 1) habe ich in der originalen Fassung (Wertung gerechtfertigt) und in der EE (Wertung zu niedrig) mehr als ausführlich gespielt.
> DA 2 habe ich ebenfalls sehr ausführlich gespielt (da ist die Wertung eindeutig zu hoch.)
> Vielleicht ändere ich meine Meinung ja auch noch im Laufe des Spiels, never say never. Wenn die Atmosphäre und die Liebe zum Details samt Story aber weiter auf ähnlichem Niveau sind wie im ersten Teil, dann kann das Spiel (trotz hakeliger Kampfsteuerung) gar nicht mehr so viel falsch machen, dass ich hier massive Abwertungen vornehmen würde.


... ja und?


----------



## Hansmaulwurf2 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Weiß echt keiner Rat wegen invertierter Y-Achse? So ist es absolut unspielbar für mich...


----------



## LordCrash (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> LordCrash schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @ Felix:
> ...


Ich dachte du hättest mich gemeint mit deinem Kommentar davor, sorry.

Ich habs inzwischen auch mitbekommen, dass dem nicht so war.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

So, die ersten anderthalb Stunden sind gespielt, ich bin allerdings noch etwas konfus und gerade bei der Sache 



Spoiler



mit dem Drachen


 gestorben.    

Aber bereits so viel:
Der Kodex ist von Dandelion/ Rittersporn verfasst, was ich sehr schön finde, da mir bereits im vierten Roman seine Mitschrift über die Erlebnisse der Reisegruppe um den ach so selbstverliebten Ritter Geralt sehr gut gefielen.   

An das Kampfsystem muss ich mich erst noch gewöhnen: ich versuche ständig Zeichen mit der rechten Maustaste zu wirken, aber ich werde mir die Funktion auf die vierte bzw. fünfte Maustaste legen, vielleicht klappt es dann etwas besser.
Was ihr ja bereits vorab in einem eurer Berichte erwähntet, kristallisiert sich nun auch bei mir raus, nämlich dass ich Zeichen nutze, die ich in Teil 1 nie brauchte.

Ansonsten muss ich mich in den neuen Menüs noch etwas zurechtfinden; momentan bin ich davon noch etwas erschlagen...ich könnte natürlich auch mal ein Tutorial oder Handbuch lesen.    
Die Inszenierung reißt mich jedenfalls wieder ziemlich mit.


----------



## Enisra (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



LordCrash schrieb:


> @ Ensira:
> Das Äpfel/Birnen Problem ist natürlich nicht ganz von der Hand zu weisen. Nur frage ich mich hin und wieder, wo bei den RPGs eigentlich die Referenz liegt. Soweit mir bekannt ist, hat hier DA mit 91% die höchste Wertung erhalten. Wertungen im 95% Bereich (wie bei Shootern) hat hier noch kein Titel erhalten (wenn man WoW nicht als klassisches RPG sehen will). Ich frage mich da einfach: warum? Was muss denn ein RPG erfüllen, dass es in diese Regionen vorstoßen kann?
> Für mich sieht das eher danach aus, dass man bei der Bewertung im RPG-Bereich die 90% als Maximum ansieht und von da an abwertet. Und das halte ich einfach für ungerecht für das komplette Genre. Demzufolge bekommen Titel wie The Witcher (1/2) auch keine 90% (ist nur eine Theorie von mir).
> Das Problem mit DA 2 liegt natürlich wohl auch darin, dass Redakteur Schütz "strenger" bewertet als andere Kollegen (z.B. Redakteur Weis). Das mag ja grundsätzlich kein Problem sein. Wenn man jedoch als gesamtes Magazin die Wertungen nach außen vertritt, sollten diese schon eingermaßen vergleichbar sein. Und das sind sie im vorliegenden Fall ganz bestimmt nichts (auch wenn der Felix Schütz hier herzlich wenig für kann, das hat mit der Testpolitik des gesamten Magazins zu tun).


zum einem
WoW ist ein MMORPG und kein RPG und auch wieder was ganz anderes ist
Und an einen Shooter legt man nunmal auch ganz andere Massstäbe an, ich mein, welche Wahl hat man denn bei den meisten Shootern? Doch auch nur ob ich den Gegner da jetzt mit der Brechstange, der SMG oder der Pistole über den Haufen baller, aber das war´s auch schon
Im übrigen
Gothic 2 91%


----------



## March20 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Ich glaube das größte Problem liegt einfach daran dass viele Leute nicht mehr die Zeit/Lust/(Fähigkeit) haben Texte zu lesen und nur einen schnellen Blick auf die % - Angabe werfen.

Und wenn man dann liest 88% für The Witcher 2 setzt halt mal kurz das Herz nen Schlag aus. War bei mir ehrlich nicht anders.
Aber der Text zum Test zeigt wo der Haken mMn ist. Und wenn dar letzte Akt abflacht im Gegensatz zu den anderen, ist es verständlich.
Immerhin sind 88% ohnehin eine Kaufempfehlung. Weiters sind die 88% die Meinung des Redakteurs. Klar versucht man objektiv zu bleiben, aber sowas klappt einfach nicht.

Der Text des Tests zeigt doch das die beiden lange Zeit hatten das Spiel zu testen und es NICHT schlecht fanden im Großen und Ganzen.


CD Project wird das Spiel sicher verkaufen wie warme Semmeln. Wünsche es ihnen jedenfalls. Die Jungs haben es sich verdient.


----------



## IBoss (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Sehr eigenartig... euer Bewertungssystem! Ihr begründet zwar, wieso es keine 90% oder mehr gab aber an zwei Stellen vergleicht ihr The Witcher 2 mit Dragon Age 2 und laßt dabei letzteres ziemlich schlecht aussehen. Wenn man jetzt noch die vielen anderen Mängel von Dragon Age 2 hinzunimmt, dann würde man (nach euren Maßstäben) am Ende bei 60% landen. Ich frage mich ernsthaft, wie ihr bei Dragon Age 2 (88 auf die gleiche Wertung kommen konntet. Ich habe nichts gegen die Wertung bei TW2 von 88%....aber einen Unterschied zu DA2 (war einfach nur schlecht!) sollte man schon sehen.


----------



## Rabowke (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



IBoss schrieb:


> Sehr eigenartig... euer Bewertungssystem! Ihr begründet zwar, wieso es keine 90% oder mehr gab aber an zwei Stellen vergleicht ihr The Witcher 2 mit Dragon Age 2 und laßt dabei letzteres ziemlich schlecht aussehen. Wenn man jetzt noch die vielen anderen Mängel von Dragon Age 2 hinzunimmt, dann würde man (nach euren Maßstäben) am Ende bei 60% landen. Ich frage mich ernsthaft, wie ihr bei Dragon Age 2 (88 auf die gleiche Wertung kommen konntet. Ich habe nichts gegen die Wertung bei TW2 von 88%....aber einen Unterschied zu DA2 (war einfach nur schlecht!) sollte man schon sehen.


... es ist doch nun lang und breit erklärt worden, warum ein The Witcher keine 9x% Wertung bekommen hat.

Jeder kann sich das Spiel kaufen, einen Test schreiben und den auf seinen Blog veröffentlichen und eine 101% Spielspasswertung drunter klatschen.

Ich, der Witcher I nicht als den heiligen Gral der Spielgeschichte betrachte, bin über einen kritischen Test dankbar.


----------



## makke12345 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

"Zwar schlägt Geralt seinen Gegnern keine Köpfe oder andere Körperteile ab, doch Bluteffekte gibt's trotzdem reichlich, vor allem in den gut inszenierten Finishing Moves, aber auch in einigen Cutscenes. "

Also bei mir fliegt die eine oder andere Hand ab 
Habt da was übersehen ^^


----------



## IBoss (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



Rabowke schrieb:


> IBoss schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Sehr eigenartig... euer Bewertungssystem! Ihr begründet zwar, wieso es keine 90% oder mehr gab aber an zwei Stellen vergleicht ihr The Witcher 2 mit Dragon Age 2 und laßt dabei letzteres ziemlich schlecht aussehen. Wenn man jetzt noch die vielen anderen Mängel von Dragon Age 2 hinzunimmt, dann würde man (nach euren Maßstäben) am Ende bei 60% landen. Ich frage mich ernsthaft, wie ihr bei Dragon Age 2 (88 auf die gleiche Wertung kommen konntet. Ich habe nichts gegen die Wertung bei TW2 von 88%....aber einen Unterschied zu DA2 (war einfach nur schlecht!) sollte man schon sehen.
> ...


Ich habe ja nun versucht zu erklären, das ich gegen die Wertung von 88% nichts habe... manche begreifen es einfach nicht.   Mir geht es darum das andere Spiele, die offensichtlich schlechter sind, die gleiche Wertung bekommen. Btw. DA2 hat bei den Userwertungen nur knapp über 60% bekommen...ich stehe da mit meiner Meinung also nicht alleine da. So, jetzt kannst du weiter "Klugscheißen" ... aber ohne mich!


----------



## Aladan82 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Finde es immer lustig wie die Leute auf DA2 rumhauen. Ich persönlich fand die Quests und die Kämpfe in DA2 genial und die Wertung mehr als gerechtfertigt.

Wenn TW2 im letzten Kapitel so eklatante Schwächen hat, verstehe ich die Wertung ehrlich gesagt nicht. Ein RPG braucht ein gut gemachtes Ende, aber das ist nur meine Meinung..


----------



## combine (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Sie hätten mal wirklich ein Video einbauen können das sich mit der Vorgeschichte auseinandersetzt..
Ich hab The Witcher nie zu Ende gespielt weil es zu verbuggt war aber den 2.ten Teil würde ich doch ganz gerne mal spielen


----------



## Angeldust (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Sehe die Bewertung ähnlich kritisch im Zusammenhang mit DA2 (dass ich gespielt habe):

- Kampfsystem war bei DA 2 der letzte Mist. Im nichts spawnende Gegner, dusselige KI, in höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden onehittende Mobs.

- Mäßiger dritter Akt. DA2 war von Anfang bis Ende was die Story angeht durschaubar und mäßig

- Steuerung: DA2 Inventarsystem? Skillssystem? Nicht das gelbe vom Ei. Braucht es auch nicht und wenns nicht hinderlich ist kein Grund für Punktabzug

- Einsteigerhilfe: Bitte warum bekommt ein Spiel wie CIV 4 gute Wertungen wenn es dafür Abzug gibt? Und wo bitte hatte DA2 irgendwelche Einsteigerhilfe?

Zweifelhaft warum hier keine 9x steht.

Und bitte: Wer die Sapkowski-Werke kennt, weiß dass man dort von Namen und Orten überhäuft wird. Das Genre heißt net umsonst Higher-Fantasy. Es ist eben keine schwarz-weiß Welt wie in EA-Titeln. 

Sapkowski ist kein Paolini der Fantasy für jeden Deppen schreibt...

P.s. Das ist ne subjektive Meinung bevor hier irgendwer ausm Busch trollt


----------



## Nosi11 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

haltet euch doch nicht immer an dieser doofen prozentzahl auf. wichtig in einem test ist, dass auch die schwächen aufgezeigt werden. in wie weit die dich wirklich stören kannst du dann selbst entscheiden.

ist halt immer so ne sache mit der wertung. manchmal gibts tests da werden von 2-3 kleinen schwächen geredet, die zumindest mir dann aber das komplette spiel kaputt gemacht haben.  beispiel: farcry 2, verzeihliche schwächen. ich hatte den ganzen tag das brummen von autos im kopf die versuchen mich durch einen baum zu überfahren. farcry 2 hätte ein gutes spiel werden können, war es aber nicht.

aber ich gehe mal schwer davon aus dass keine der schwächen von witcher 2 mich davon abhält dieses spiel zu geniesen.
ich freu mich auf heute abend 



hat geralt die selbe stimme wie in der überarbeitenden syncro von witcher 1?
die allererste hat mir nämlich besser gefallen


----------



## rowoss (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

das einzigste Manko an dem Spiel ist, das die Steuerung Mist ist. Im Vorgänger war sie präziser, und Geralt war agiler. Jetzt hab ich das Gefühl ich lenke nen Traktor oder nen Bagger. Ausserdem möchte ich die Arrowkeys einwandfrei mappen können!!

Trotzallerdem ist das Spiel bisher das Beste was ich je gesehen habe.


----------



## DestinysHand (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Na ja so oder so ist gerade mal Release..
und TW1 hatte schon nach kurzer Zeit als es quasi noch keine Sau kannte nen Menge interessierte und  fleissige Modder die Content geliefert haben.
Ich wage zu behaupten das sich das bei TW2 um einiges potentieren wird ,wie zB bei einem Oblivion. Ja das ist sehr hoch gegriffen aber es ist eben auch Gerald von Riva ...
Schaumamal...


----------



## Felix Schuetz (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



Angeldust schrieb:


> Sehe die Bewertung ähnlich kritisch im Zusammenhang mit DA2 (dass ich gespielt habe):
> 
> - Kampfsystem war bei DA 2 der letzte Mist. Im nichts spawnende Gegner, dusselige KI, in höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden onehittende Mobs.
> 
> ...


Mir ist klar, dass dieses Thema wohl nie ganz ruhen wird. Trotzdem bitte ich um Verständnis, wenn ich die Wertung von Dragon Age 2 nicht diskutieren werde. a) Weil es dafür schlichtweg der falsche Thread ist, denn es geht hier um The Witcher 2 und b) weil ich DA2 nunmal nicht getestet habe.


----------



## kornhill (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Sehr schade das vor "The Witcher 2" keine 9 steht. Aber ich werde es kaufen und kann dann selber beurteilen. (Wann ist es denn endlich Abend??). Die Testbeschreibung lässt eigentlich auf eine 9 schliessen. Was ich fair gefunden hätte, eine 89%, mit der Chance durch den Patch auf 90% zu kommen.

Ich bin mir Sicher das auch in der PCGames Redaktion Leute sitzen die DA2 zumindest weniger Punkte gegeben hätten. Aber kann sich jemand an den Call of Juarez Test erinnern? Man kann halt mal daneben greifen, und eine 87% für DA2 ist immerhin noch irgendwo verständlich, auch wenn ich weniger gegeben hätte (83. 

Die 92% von Call of Juarez damals die waren ein griff ins Klo, aber sowas passiert halt


----------



## Vordack (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



> Los ging's bereits Ende April: Mehrere Wochen vor Release hatten wir als einziges deutschsprachiges Magazin die Chance, The Witcher 2 exklusiv durchzuspielen. Zwei Redakteure reisten daher ins polnische Warschau und durften sich dort drei Tage lang im Studio von CD Projekt herumtreiben.



Papperlapapp   

Wieso hat GS dann heute auch einen Test von TW2? http://www.gamestar.de/spiele/...

edit: Ja, GS hatte sogar den Release Patch (haben es also nach euch getestet), aber wenn ihr eueren Test sowieso erst heute rausgeben durftet ist nix mehr mit "exklusiv"


----------



## Felix Schuetz (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



kornhill schrieb:


> Sehr schade das vor "The Witcher 2" keine 9 steht. Aber ich werde es kaufen und kann dann selber beurteilen. (Wann ist es denn endlich Abend??). Die Testbeschreibung lässt eigentlich auf eine 9 schliessen. Was ich fair gefunden hätte, eine 89%, mit der Chance durch den Patch auf 90% zu kommen.
> 
> Ich bin mir Sicher das auch in der PCGames Redaktion Leute sitzen die DA2 zumindest weniger Punkte gegeben hätten. Aber kann sich jemand an den Call of Juarez Test erinnern? Man kann halt mal daneben greifen, und eine 87% für DA2 ist immerhin noch irgendwo verständlich, auch wenn ich weniger gegeben hätte (83.
> 
> Die 92% von Call of Juarez damals die waren ein griff ins Klo, aber sowas passiert halt


CoJ hat ja echt gar nix mit dem Thema zu tun. Und der Kollege, der das getestet hat, arbeitet auch nicht mehr bei uns.


----------



## Vordack (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Wisst ihr eigentlich wie lächerlich ihr auf Außenstehende wirkt wenn ihr euch um 1-3 Prozentpunkte in einer Wertung streitet? Eine Wertung ist immer subjektiv, kapiert es doch endlich! Get a life!

Lesen bildet: http://www.gamestar.de/spiele/...


----------



## Felix Schuetz (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



Vordack schrieb:


> > Los ging's bereits Ende April: Mehrere Wochen vor Release hatten wir als einziges deutschsprachiges Magazin die Chance, The Witcher 2 exklusiv durchzuspielen. Zwei Redakteure reisten daher ins polnische Warschau und durften sich dort drei Tage lang im Studio von CD Projekt herumtreiben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*seufz*      Also, aufgepasst: Das war exklusiv. Deshalb hatten wir auch schon vor Wochen als einziges deutschsprachiges Magazin einen Beta-Test (2x durchgespielt, alle Nebenquests, 10 Seiten) in unserem Schwestermagazin PC Action - zu dem Zeitpunkt waren die Testmuster für alle anderen Redaktionen noch nicht mal in der Post. Es gab nur wenige Redaktionen, die das Spiel bereits im April durchspielen durften - und für den deutschsprachigen Raum waren das nunmal wir. Einige internationale Magazine (u.a. Polen, Frankreich) haben auf dieser Basis bereits eine Wertung vergeben, das hätten wir auch tun können. Allerdings wollten wir lieber noch auf die fertige Goldmaster warten, die wir in unseren Büros testen konnten. 

Und natürlich stand uns den Releasepatch gestern auch schon zur Verfügung, unsere Version ließ sich vor Release aktivieren. Allerdings wollen wir uns für die Patch-Betrachtung heute noch ein wenig Zeit mehr nehmen. 

Du siehst also: nix mit papperlapapp.


----------



## AzraelSEt (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Die 90% wären schon allein wegen dem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis gerechtfertigt. Sicherlich sollte man für so etwas keine 10% oder mehr geben, aber 1% sollten schon drin sein. The Witcher 2 für 40€ und ca. 30 Stunden Spielzeit im Vergleich zu DA2 mit knapp 20 Stundne (wenn ich alle Augen zudrücke) und einem Preis von 44€. Außerdem kann man wegen fehlender EInsteigerfreundlichkeit nicht mekern, denn die Komplettlösung liegt ja bei 

Wer auch immer Call of Juarez getestet hat, gehört weggesperrt......

Immer dieses Exklusivgerede, interessiert eh keinen. Test ist Test. Gut finde ich aber den zeitnahen Nachtest! Daumen hoch!

Und Lob an die Tester aus der Redaktion!!! Hier hat endlich mal einer getestet der was von RPG's versteht. Der Test zu DA 2 war echt Panne. DA 2 ist für PC-Verhältnisse echt kein RPG mehr. Das errinert mehr an ein Action-Adventure. Kein Tiefgang, Skillsystem geht gegen 0, das Ganze Spiel hab ich mich gefragt ob das Spiel für Leute mit einem IQ von unter 60 entwickelt wurde... 

Baldurs Gate ist und bleibt weiterhin die Nummer 1 in diesem Bereich!


----------



## Vordack (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> *seufz*      Also, aufgepasst: Das war exklusiv. Deshalb hatten wir auch schon vor Wochen als einziges deutschsprachiges Magazin einen Beta-Test (2x durchgespielt, alle Nebenquests, 10 Seiten) in unserem Schwestermagazin PC Action - zu dem Zeitpunkt waren die Testmuster für alle anderen Redaktionen noch nicht mal in der Post. Es gab nur wenige Redaktionen, die das Spiel bereits im April durchspielen durften - und für den deutschsprachigen Raum waren das nunmal wir. Einige internationale Magazine (u.a. Polen, Frankreich) haben auf dieser Basis bereits eine Wertung vergeben, das hätten wir auch tun können. Allerdings wollten wir lieber noch auf die fertige Goldmaster warten, die wir in unseren Büros testen konnten.
> 
> Und natürlich stand uns den Releasepatch gestern auch schon zur Verfügung, unsere Version ließ sich vor Release aktivieren. Allerdings wollen wir uns für die Patch-Betrachtung heute noch ein wenig Zeit mehr nehmen.
> 
> Du siehst also: nix mit papperlapapp.



Aha, also euer Betatest war exklusiv  Die aktuelle Wertung findet auf Basis der Betaversion statt und der Endtest findet noch heute statt 

Du siehst also: doch etwas papperlapapp 

edit: Okay, ich gestehe dass mich das Wort exklusiv etwas gestört hat. So wie ihr es in dem Satz allerdings benutzt "Mehrere Wochen vor Release hatten wir als einziges deutschsprachiges Magazin die Chance, The Witcher 2 exklusiv durchzuspielen" ist es allerdings korrekt. Dennoch finde ich dass es dem Leser suggeriert dass DIESER Test exklusiv ist was er nicht ist. 

*streitenwill*


----------



## Felix Schuetz (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



Vordack schrieb:


> Aha, also euer Betatest war exklusiv  Die aktuelle Wertung findet auf Basis der Betaversion statt und der Endtest findet noch heute statt
> 
> Du siehst also: doch etwas papperlapapp
> 
> ...


Kann nix dafür, wenn du das nicht verstehst. Ist eigentlich echt simpel.    

Und nein, die aktuelle Wertung findet nicht auf Basis der Beta statt, sondern auf Basis der Goldmaster-Version. Wir schauen uns lediglich nochmal den Patch an. Auch wenn ich derzeit nicht davon ausgehe, dass der viel an der Wertung rüttelt.


----------



## LordSaddler (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Ich konnte Witcher 2 heute um 0:00 Uhr kurz anspielen, habe allerdings noch nicht viel gesehen. Die Grafik hat mich auf jeden Fall sehr beeindruckt. Wenn man aus dem Zelt tritt und dann das Lager vor sich sieht. Wow!   

Für alle die es interessiert:
Ich spiele auf Sehr Hoch, auf einem 22" TFT und habe:
GTX 460 (1GB)
4 GB DDR3
Phenom II X4 945
Das Spiel läuft für mich relativ flüssig, zumindest in den ersten Szenen, ich weiß nicht, wie es später aussieht.

Zum Test kann ich nur sagen, dass er sicherlich vertretbar ist. 
An alle die sagen, dass Witcher 2 mindestens eine 90 verdient hat: Das ist eure subjektive Meinung, also redet nicht immer von Objektivität. Außerdem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass irgendjemand von euch das Spiel bereits durch hat..   
Ich als "Witcher-Fan" hätte natürlich auch gerne eine höhere Wertung *gesehen*, aber selber beurteilen kann ich es noch nicht.


----------



## stawacz (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



GinnyZ schrieb:


> wOJ schrieb:
> 
> 
> > GinnyZ schrieb:
> ...



bei mir genau das gleiche,,es ruckelt wie sau,,habs mit fraps ausgelesen und komme auf spektakuläre 14 frps

mein system:win 7 64bit,6gb ram,Q6600,HD6950

daran kann es also nich liegen,,,,wäre über jeden tip dankbar


----------



## Vordack (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Kann nix dafür, wenn du das nicht verstehst. Ist eigentlich echt simpel.
> 
> Und nein, die aktuelle Wertung findet nicht auf Basis der Beta statt, sondern auf Basis der Goldmaster-Version. Wir schauen uns lediglich nochmal den Patch an. Auch wenn ich derzeit nicht davon ausgehe, dass der viel an der Wertung rüttelt.



Aber dank Deiner Aufklärung muss ich ja nicht dumm sterben 

Ich hatte eben ja schon (mißmutig) zugegeben dass ihr das Wort exklusiv korrekt verwendet habt. Ich habe allerdings gehört dass der Day1-Patch ne ganze Menge heil macht, insofern finde ich es etwas merkwürdig dass er so wenig Einfluss auf die Wertung haben wird.


----------



## TheHafas (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



stawacz schrieb:


> GinnyZ schrieb:
> 
> 
> > wOJ schrieb:
> ...


 Versuchs mal ohne das "Über-Sampling" - das scheint nicht für normale Heimrechner gemacht zu sein.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



TheHafas schrieb:


> stawacz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > bei mir genau das gleiche,,es ruckelt wie sau,,habs mit fraps ausgelesen und komme auf spektakuläre 14 frps
> ...


So habe ich es auch versucht, mit Erfolg.


----------



## omfgnoobs (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

mit übersampling hab ich auch nur 25fps dabei hab ich gut eingekauft vor paar wochen  ohne sinds runde 60


----------



## stawacz (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

na mal gucken,,ich installiers grad nochmal neu....

was ich schon mal gut finde is der inhalt der spielebox.ne karte,ne soundtrack dvd,ein oren,und sogar das lösungsbuch,,find ich spitze   

ach ja und irgendwelche aufkleber mit denen ich zur zeit noch nichts anzufangen weiß


----------



## moetown83 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Naja,dass man die Wertungen von Blockbusterspielen bei pcgames.de nicht 
mehr ernst nehmen kann,ist doch nun hinlänglich bekannt.Wer weiß,wie die
 zustande kommen...

Hier im Test finde ich jedoch (ohne es 
gespielt zu haben),dass die Wertung ganz gut mit den genannten 
Kritikpunkten zusammenpasst.Mal sehen,wenn es günstiger wird kaufe ich 
es mir evtl...


----------



## DrProof (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Tolle Ausstattung der Premium-Edition <-???
Das kann ja kein Kaufkriterium sein für die normale Edition von The Witcher..... Also eigentlich darf sowas nichtmal in den Test einfließen weil es nichts mit dem Produkt zu tun hat...


----------



## rowoss (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

wie gesagt, die Steuerung ist Müll, deswegen bleibts erstmal im Regal - bis es nen Patch gibt..


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



DrProof schrieb:


> Tolle Ausstattung der Premium-Edition <-???
> Das kann ja kein Kaufkriterium sein für die normale Edition von The Witcher..... Also eigentlich darf sowas nichtmal in den Test einfließen weil es nichts mit dem Produkt zu tun hat...


Hm, ist das nicht die normale Version des Spiels? Es gab nur die CE und die Premium Edition, oder? 

Edit: und die digitale Version, die aber Extras per PDF lieferte, ok.


----------



## stawacz (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> DrProof schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Tolle Ausstattung der Premium-Edition <-???
> ...


   genau,,hatte extra noch mal gefragt im laden und die meinten sie hätten nur diese beiden versionen


----------



## Krampfkeks (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



stawacz schrieb:


> Nyx-Adreena schrieb:
> 
> 
> > DrProof schrieb:
> ...


   Es wird ne "normale" warsch. mit Handbuch, Karte und DvD geben sobald die PE ausverkauft ist.


----------



## stawacz (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

ähm mal ne andere frage...hab gesehen das man es auch mit gamepad zocken kann,,allerdings kann es sein das man den rechten stick für die sicht nich invertieren kann?


----------



## Batze (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Also ich habe ein doch schon älteres System.

Intel Dual Core 2*3,4Ghz, HD 4870, 4GB Ram, Vista 64

Steht alles auf Mittel.
Bin jetzt anfang Akt 1 und nix mit Rucklern und sonstigen aussetzern.

Alles schön flüssig und selbst auf Mittel sieht die Grafik einfach Hammergeil aus.

Aso, eine Wertung von 88% kann ich auch nicht verstehen. Ok auch wenn der letzte Akt wohl abfallen soll und kurz ist.
Aber ansonsten übertrift es ja wohl so ungefähr alles was sonst da in Vergangenheit eine 88 bekommen hat.
Deshalb auch von mir nur Kopfschüttel, bis jetzt.

Alleine der Prolog ist schon locker ne 92er Wert. 

Ok Prolog ist ja net alles, aber das ist echt mal Sauklasse gemacht.


----------



## Exar-K (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Ein guter Artikel und eine interessante Wertung.
Ich persönlich finde, dass der erste Teil in der Fachpresse (inkl. PCG) deutlich unterbewertet wurde und so ziemlich das beste RPG der letzten Jahre ist.
Wenn dieser Umstand auch beim Nachfolger der Fall sein sollte (und ich wieder guten Gewissens 5-10% auf die Wertungen draufschlagen kann), kann ich mich ja schonmal auf ein grandioses Spiel und die neue Genrereferenz freuen.


----------



## spitz-bub-88 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Warum dieses Spiel die gleiche Wertung bekommt wie der Murks DA2 will sich mir aus dem Test nicht erschließen.  TW2 ist offensichtlich in jeder Hinsicht besser.


----------



## shimmyrot (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



Krampfkeks schrieb:


> Es wird ne "normale" warsch. mit Handbuch, Karte und DvD geben sobald die PE ausverkauft ist.


   Oh, schade, das wusste ich gar nicht . 40€ sind mir selbst für so einen Inhalt zu viel. Hm vllt bringt CD Projekt wieder etwas wie die "Extended Version" bei Teil 1 ...


----------



## spitz-bub-88 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Bestell es aus dem Ausland für 25€ oder bei GOG.com digital für 30€. Versteh auch nicht, warum es hier bei uns so teuer ist.


----------



## RoninX87 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Im Gametap Shop gibts die digitale Version für umgerechnet 31€.
 Hab zugeschlagen, nachdem ich den Test gelesen habe  bin ja mal gespannt.
 Der Preis bei Steam ist wie immer übertrieben.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



DrProof schrieb:


> Tolle Ausstattung der Premium-Edition <-???
> Das kann ja kein Kaufkriterium sein für die normale Edition von The Witcher..... Also eigentlich darf sowas nichtmal in den Test einfließen weil es nichts mit dem Produkt zu tun hat...


Bitte genau lesen. Die Premium Edition _ist _die normale Edition. Und da steht nicht, dass das ein Kaufkriterium ist oder dass es in die Wertung eingeflossen ist. Dass es aber lobend im Test stehen sollte, darüber sind wir uns wohl hoffentlich alle einig.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



Batze schrieb:


> Also ich habe ein doch schon älteres System.
> 
> Intel Dual Core 2*3,4Ghz, HD 4870, 4GB Ram, Vista 64
> 
> ...


Spiel doch erst mal mehr als das Tutorial, bevor du mit 90ern um dich wirfst.


----------



## stawacz (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

@FelixSchuetz

 weißt du vieleicht ob und wo man die sicht invertieren kann fürs gamepad?ich such mich schon dumm und dämlich


----------



## spitz-bub-88 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Batze schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Aso, eine Wertung von 88% kann ich auch nicht verstehen. Ok auch wenn der letzte Akt wohl abfallen soll und kurz ist.
> ...


Ich hab das erste Kapitel durch.; kann ich mit 90ern um mich werfen? 

Der letzte Akt muss dann wohl absoluter Müll sein und nur aus cutscenes bestehen, um den Gesamteindruck zu drücken.


----------



## shimmyrot (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



Batze schrieb:


> [...]
> Aso, eine Wertung von 88% kann ich auch nicht verstehen. Ok auch wenn der letzte Akt wohl abfallen soll und kurz ist.
> Aber ansonsten übertrift es ja wohl so ungefähr alles was sonst da in Vergangenheit eine 88 bekommen hat.
> Deshalb auch von mir nur Kopfschüttel, bis jetzt.
> ...


   Du hast schon den PROLOG durchgespielt und es ist deiner Meinung nach deutliche 4!! - VIER - Prozentpunkte besser      .... Da kann man natürlich völlig fassunglos sein, dass PCG so einen Verriß rausbringt. 

_Wie_ kann es physikalisch möglich sein, dass Herr Schützs Test nach 4x Durchspielen nicht exakt deiner Meinung nach dem Prolog entspricht? Wie kann es überhaupt sein, dass zwei Menschen unterschiedlicher Meinung sind? Die String Theorie kann also doch nicht stimmen    

Mal im Ernst: genau dazu gab es vor kurzem eine schöne Kolumne auf gamestar.de


----------



## Sharicardi (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Macht einfach Lust, Teil 2 zu spielen. Meine English-Kopie ist unterwegs!

Da ich von DA 2 sehr enttäuscht bin, frage ich mich, was ich von der PC Games Wertung  halten werde, nachdem ich mit Witchers 2 durch bin.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



stawacz schrieb:


> @FelixSchuetz
> 
> weißt du vieleicht ob und wo man die sicht invertieren kann fürs gamepad?ich such mich schon dumm und dämlich


Die Frage lese ich seit letzter Nacht in zig Foren. Leider habe ich auch noch keine Antwort gefunden. Bedenke: Bis vor ein paar Wochen konnte man noch _gar nichts_ an der Steuerung umstellen - CD Projekt hat das Menü erst mit der Goldmaster-Version eingebaut. Verstehe aber, dass das ein Problem ist  - wenn sich eine Lösung auftut, können wir die ggf nochmal als eigene Meldung oder als Ergänzung zu unserer FAQ einbauen.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



spitz-bub-88 schrieb:


> FelixSchuetz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Batze schrieb:
> ...


Da würd's aber rund gehen hier im Forum, wenn ich ein 30-Stunden-Spiel nach einem Drittel Spielzeit bewerten würde.


----------



## stawacz (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> stawacz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @FelixSchuetz
> ...


   das wär echt super...ich finds mit der maus irgendwie sehr hakelig.für mich is es eindeutig mit pad besser zu spielen,aber ich bin so dran gewöhnt die sicht invertiert zu haben das ich im moment garnich drauf klar komme


----------



## chbdiablo (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Ich hab bisher etwa 3 Stunden gespielt, bin in Kapitel 1.
Die Inszenierung und Präsentation ist bisher klasse, die Steuerung von allem braucht ein bisschen Eingewöhnungszeit, mittlerweile gehts aber ganz gut. Das Kampfsystem ist dennoch oft wildes Geklicke, immerhin ist es hübsch anzusehen.
Auf Ultra-Einstellungen läufts auch ganz gut, ich bin bisher recht zufrieden.


----------



## TrissMerigold (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

also bei mir leuft das alles auf max settings.
bin grad durch den prolog durch sehr schön gemacht
ich hätte ne frage was muss ich tun um den verschmier effekt beim umsehn aus ?
das nervt etwas aufm full hd tv


----------



## stawacz (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



TrissMerigold schrieb:


> also bei mir leuft das alles auf max settings.
> bin grad durch den prolog durch sehr schön gemacht
> ich hätte ne frage was muss ich tun um den verschmier effekt beim umsehn aus ?
> das nervt etwas aufm full hd tv


   im bin ordner is doch oben so eine configurations exe,,da kannste den unschärfeeffect ausschalten


----------



## Angeldust (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

@ Felix:

Habe den Tag über ein bissl Matacritic verfolgt, was ja im Großen und Ganzen die Lesermeinung widerspiegelt. Dort steht auch die 9x (und ne 3x bei DA2... aber egal)

Aber um ein oder zwei Punke solls hier gar nicht gehen. Mich würde mal interessieren wie ihr die Unterschiede zwischen den Userwertungen und euren Wertungen gerade im RPG-Segment begründet.

Ich kann mich täuschen aber die Wertung ist ja eine Spielspaaßwertung (zumindest bei euch, bei anderen Magazinen ist das evtl anders) und die liegt im RPG-Segment anscheinend ein bissl... neben dem Strom.


----------



## TrissMerigold (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



stawacz schrieb:


> TrissMerigold schrieb:
> 
> 
> > also bei mir leuft das alles auf max settings.
> ...


   dank dir ich dachte schon es wäre bloom


----------



## TheHafas (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

*Zum Thema Kamerasteuerung invertieren:*

Öffnet den folgenden Ordner: C:\Users\<Benutzername>\Documents\Witcher 2\Config\
Und dann folgende Datei mit einem Editor eurer Wahl öffnen:Input_QWERTZ.ini (bzw. je nach dem, was im Configurator gewählt habt).

Maus invertieren geht dann folgendermaßen:

IK_MouseX=(GameKey="GI_MouseX",Value=1) suchen und in
IK_MouseX=(GameKey="GI_MouseX",Value=-1) ändern (also die letzte 1 in eine -1 abändern)

Analog den rechten Analogen Stick vom X360-Controller:

IK_Pad_RightAxisX=(GameKey="GI_AxisRightX",Value=1) digitiert zu:
IK_Pad_RightAxisX=(GameKey="GI_AxisRightX",Value=-1).

Kann man auch mit der Y-Achse machen, wer die auch noch invertieren will.

Hoffentlich klappts bei euch auch.


----------



## ColdSenthen (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> DrProof schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Tolle Ausstattung der Premium-Edition <-???
> ...


Da stimme ich Ihnen fast zu Herr Schuetz  Aber nur fast, denn ich finde 1 Pünktchen könnte man schon mehr dafür vergeben! Bei DA 2 bekamm man nur ne DVD-Hülle und musste auch noch mehr bezahlen. CD Project hat sich wirklich Mühe gegeben keine Standardkost anzubieten und das haben sie in meinen Augen (jaja persönliche Meinung  ) auch geschafft!
Alle die dafür sind das PC Games die Wertung wegen der genialen Extras um 1% erhöht melden sich bitte jetzt ;-D


----------



## stawacz (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



TheHafas schrieb:


> *Zum Thema Kamerasteuerung invertieren:*
> 
> Öffnet den folgenden Ordner: C:\Users\<Benutzername>\Documents\Witcher 2\Config\
> Und dann folgende Datei mit einem Editor eurer Wahl öffnen:Input_QWERTZ.ini (bzw. je nach dem, was im Configurator gewählt habt).
> ...


   also habs jetzt fürs gamepad probiert es in -1 umzuschreiben,,hat aber irgendwie nich funktioniert,,mach ich was falsch?


----------



## Felix Schuetz (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



Angeldust schrieb:


> @ Felix:
> 
> Habe den Tag über ein bissl Matacritic verfolgt, was ja im Großen und Ganzen die Lesermeinung widerspiegelt. Dort steht auch die 9x (und ne 3x bei DA2... aber egal)
> 
> ...


Das Spiel ist - nach langer Wartezeit und begleitet von riesiger Erwartung und Vorfreude - gerade mal einen halben Tag auf dem Markt. Der Großteil der Käufer ist vermutlich gerade erst über den Prolog hinausgekommen. Und da fragst du dich, wie es sein kann, dass da schon 120 Leute eine 90+Wertung zurechtgestimmt haben?  Ich denke, die Antwort darauf findest du, wenn du dich einfach mal durch diesen Thread liest.


----------



## TheHafas (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



stawacz schrieb:


> TheHafas schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *Zum Thema Kamerasteuerung invertieren:*
> ...


Nicht, dass ich wüsste - mit der Maus funktioniert das doch nicht so, aber mit dem GamePad 100%ig.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



ColdSenthen schrieb:


> FelixSchuetz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > DrProof schrieb:
> ...


Meldet euch ruhig, wenn's euch Spaß macht.   Ehrlich: Wir werden niemals ein Spiel besser oder schlechter bewerten, nur weil die Schachtel besonders hübsch oder reich gefüllt ist. Aber: Im Rahmen einer Kaufberatung gehört sowas - finde ich - auf jeden Fall in einen Test hinein. CD Projekt hat enormen Aufwand betrieben und eine tolle Austattung für wenig Geld zustande gebracht. Ich finde, das sollte man loben, und das habe ich getan.


----------



## Vordack (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



stawacz schrieb:


> TheHafas schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *Zum Thema Kamerasteuerung invertieren:*
> ...



KA 

Es ist natürlich die Y Achse die Du ändern mußt, also 

IK_Pad_RightAxisY=(GameKey="GI_AxisRightY",Value=1) danach oder so mußt Du suchen & ändern.


----------



## stawacz (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



Vordack schrieb:


> stawacz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > TheHafas schrieb:
> ...


    gefunden hab ich sie ja,und hab den wert von---> IK_Pad_RightAxisY=(GameKey="GI_AxisRightY",Value=1) auf IK_Pad_RightAxisY=(GameKey="GI_AxisRightY",Value=-1) geändert,,und bei mir klappts nich


----------



## Felix Schuetz (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



stawacz schrieb:


> Vordack schrieb:
> 
> 
> > IK_Pad_RightAxisY=(GameKey="GI_AxisRightY",Value=1) danach oder so mußt Du suchen & ändern.
> ...


Vielleicht möchtet ihr das lieber per PM klären und uns dann das funktionierende Ergebnis präsentieren?


----------



## Angeldust (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Angeldust schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @ Felix:
> ...


Wie oben geschrieben um die 2 Punkte solls da gar nicht gehen. Ich hab TW2 nur als Aufhänger zur Fragestellung genommen.

DA 2 von PCG 88% und von MC 3.9
Two Worlds 2 von PCG 88% und von MC 6.2

Wie kommt das? Oder wie erklärt ihr euch das?


----------



## TheHafas (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Two Worlds 2 ist zwar technisch vom Stand von vorvorvorgestern und Story war bei keinen der Spiele wirklich der bringer (DA2 hat nur mit - zugegeben - sehr guter Inszenierung besser rübergebracht), aber als ROLLENSPIEL hat das Spiel so gut, wie alles richtig gemacht, im Gegensatz zu Dragon Age 2.


----------



## Spassbremse (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



TheHafas schrieb:


> Two Worlds 2 ist zwar technisch vom Stand von vorvorvorgestern, aber als ROLLENSPIEL hat das Spiel so gut, wie alles richtig gemacht, im Gegensatz zu Dragon Age 2


Echt?

Ist Dragon Age 2 wirklich *soo* schlecht?   

Zum Verständnis: Two Worlds 2 war für mich das grottigste RPG seit langem (okay, Arcania mag noch schlimmer gewesen sein, aber das habe ich mir auch nicht gekauft). Ich hab's keine 3 Tage später schimpfend retourniert.

@topic:

Ich bin bis jetzt nicht über den Prolog hinausgekommen, aber das, was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, finde ich grandios; da stinkt selbst Mass Effect in punkto Inszenierung ab.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



Angeldust schrieb:


> Wie oben geschrieben um die 2 Punkte solls da gar nicht gehen. Ich hab TW2 nur als Aufhänger zur Fragestellung genommen.
> 
> DA 2 von PCG 88% und von MC 3.9
> Two Worlds 2 von PCG 88% und von MC 6.2
> ...


Ich möchte hier nicht über Dragon Age 2 oder Two Worlds 2 diskutieren. Vor allem weil es nicht in diesen Thread gehört, hier geht es um The Witcher 2. Aber auch weil ich diese Spiele nunmal nicht getestet habe und es nicht richtig finde, dann über deren Tests oder Wertungen zu philosophieren. Was ich dir aber sagen kann: Man darf Dragon Age 2 natürlich so scheiße finden wie man will - eine 30er-Wertung ist aber doch ziemlich realitätsfremd. Da haben sich einige Leute eben Luft gemacht und auf ein Spiel draufgehauen, das sie - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - geärgert hat. Sowas kommt vor, sowas ist erlaubt - aber deshalb würde ich's trotzdem nicht überbewerten. Du siehst doch außerdem am Beispiel von The Witcher 2, wie verfrüht dort irgendwelche Zahlen zustande kommen.


----------



## s3racer (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Funktionieren bei euch die DLC Inhalte für die Vorbesteller ? Kann das Spiel irgendwie nicht registrieren...hat das Problem noch jemand ?

Die Steuerung gefällt mir überhaupt nicht, das die sich nicht mal die Mühe machen können für die PC Version ne ordentliche Steuerung zu programmieren. Das ist ja nicht der einzige Titel dem man die vermurkste Steuerung anmerkt, wenn ich damals an Dead Space 1 denke.....


----------



## kornhill (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



Angeldust schrieb:


> DA 2 von PCG 88% und von MC 3.9
> Two Worlds 2 von PCG 88% und von MC 6.2
> 
> Wie kommt das? Oder wie erklärt ihr euch das?


??? Der User Wert bei Metacritic zählt ja wohl nicht wirklich. Klar ist er interessant und er gibt den Tenor an wie die User das Spiel aufgenommen haben. Aber wenn (falls) man sich hier beschweren will  dann soltle man auch mit dem richtigen Vergleichswert kommen und nicht mit einem User Score der mit Tests von den Profis nichts gemein hat.

DA2 hat bei Metacritic eine 82 (User 4.3) Was für ein Bioware Spiel wirklich unter aller Kanone ist. DA2 hat übrigens auch bei anderen Testern genauso wie Witcher 2 abgeschnitten. Das verstehe ich zwar auch nicht ganz, aber habe Witcher2 ja gerade eben erst angefangen. 

Two Worlds II hat 76 Metacritic. Von den Usern 6.2. (habe ich nicht gespielt ... einfach zu wenig Zeit)


----------



## Enisra (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



kornhill schrieb:


> Angeldust schrieb:
> 
> 
> > DA 2 von PCG 88% und von MC 3.9
> ...


jo
und wie wenig die Userwertungen für den Vergleich für Redaktuerswertung herran ziehen darf, zeigt ja auch Portal 2 wo viele negative Wertungen vergeben haben aus, niederen Beweggründen

Aber ich finde das irgendwie immer interesant, das beim Thema Wertungen eigentlich von gerne ignoriert wird, das andere Redaktionen den Titel auch schlecht bewerten + man dann auch nur die Zahl vergleicht, aber nicht den Inhalt des Testes

Und da über so einzelne Prozentpunkte streiten ist auch irgendwo eher lächerlich


----------



## stawacz (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

ich bin wirklich am überlegen ob ich es zurück bringe,,ich hab mich soo lange darauf gefreut und dann lassen die so etwas simples aber elementares wie die gamepad-invertierung weg  

ich spiel seit bestimmt 10-12 jahren mit invertierter sicht,ich kann mich nich auf einmal umorientieren..und mit maus&tastatur spielts sich irgendwie grottig  

echt schade,,der ganze tag versaut


----------



## LordCrash (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Das mit der Invertierung lässt sich doch bestimmt schnell beheben, entweder mit irgendeiner Ini-Einstellung oder mit einem Patch.

Ansonsten könnte man auch das Gamepad eventuell "zwangsinvertieren" über das Treibermenü oder ein Zusatzprogramm.

Nur nicht so schnell aufgeben.


----------



## stawacz (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



LordCrash schrieb:


> Das mit der Invertierung lässt sich doch bestimmt schnell beheben, entweder mit irgendeiner Ini-Einstellung oder mit einem Patch.
> 
> Ansonsten könnte man auch das Gamepad eventuell "zwangsinvertieren" über das Treibermenü oder ein Zusatzprogramm.
> 
> Nur nicht so schnell aufgeben.


   ich such jetzt seit geschlagenen 6 std nach einer lösung.in dem thread hier wurde auch eine lösung per ini gepostet aber diese funktioniert nicht.

hab sogar eine 1 zu 1 kopie der ini per pn bekommen,diese dann bei mir reinkopiert und es geht trotzdem nicht,,,,

das is die zeile --->IK_Pad_RightAxisY=(GameKey="GI_AxisRightY",Value=1)

dort den endwert auf -1 setzen,und geht trotzdem nich,,,so langsam werd ich richtig sauer,hab mich so gefreut heut endlich zocken zu können und dann so ein müll


----------



## timtakel (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Kann mir mal bitte jmd sagen wann es dennn diesen ominösen day 1 patch gibt der ja angeblich  beim aktivieren mitinstalliert werden soll und von dem sämtliche games seiten berichtet haben ??? diese 28 mb  können es ja nicht gewesen sein ... bei der anzahl an fixes ....
@ felix weisst du da evtl etwas mehr ...???


----------



## stawacz (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



timtakel schrieb:


> Kann mir mal bitte jmd sagen wann es dennn diesen ominösen day 1 patch gibt der ja angeblich  beim aktivieren mitinstalliert werden soll und von dem sämtliche games seiten berichtet haben ??? diese 28 mb  können es ja nicht gewesen sein ... bei der anzahl an fixes ....
> @ felix weisst du da evtl etwas mehr ...???


   doch das war er schon


----------



## Mister-Brian (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Ich bin mal dafür,dass wir die ganze Wertungs-Debate mal in den Podcast verlegen.Dies scheint die Community in den letzten Monaten sehr zu beschäftigen;in Bioware's Forum gabs es keine Welle der Entrüstung,sondern ein ganzer Tsunami wurde von DA II - Veröffentlichung ausgelöst.


----------



## Enisra (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



Mister-Brian schrieb:


> Ich bin mal dafür,dass wir die ganze Wertungs-Debate mal in den Podcast verlegen.Dies scheint die Community in den letzten Monaten sehr zu beschäftigen;in Bioware's Forum gabs es keine Welle der Entrüstung,sondern ein ganzer Tsunami wurde von DA II - Veröffentlichung ausgelöst.


naja, aber im Podcast war das schon dran und das ist halt eher blöd, weil die Kommunikation da eher einseitig statt findet bzw. zeitlich versetzt
also wenn dann wäre entweder das nur sinnvoll mit einbindung vom Chat, aber wie sehr da der Podcast was bringt, ist eher fraglich
bzw. ob das überhaupt was bringt, denn beim nächsten Test kommen wieder die Komiker und Jammern weil das 1% zu wenig hat, die Masse ist schwerst Lernresistent


----------



## timtakel (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



stawacz schrieb:


> timtakel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Kann mir mal bitte jmd sagen wann es dennn diesen ominösen day 1 patch gibt der ja angeblich  beim aktivieren mitinstalliert werden soll und von dem sämtliche games seiten berichtet haben ??? diese 28 mb  können es ja nicht gewesen sein ... bei der anzahl an fixes ....
> ...




ja neee is klar 28 mb an soundfixes etc etc ...also der 28 mb patch hat nix anderes gemacht als  die exe umzuwandeln und ein paar dll files hinzugefügt ...
exe vor  den 28 mb patch ....ein paar kb  nach dem patch  ca 23 mb 

also kann das wohl nicht stimmen  

also wo bleibt der patch ??


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Da sieht man aber die Krux des Bewertungssystem. Wenn jedes Spiel von einem anderen Tester gespielt wird und jeder "seine Wertung" gibt, sind die Wertungen schon gar nicht mehr vergleichbar. Sie wären ja praktisch nur vergleichbar, wenn es bei jedem Spiel eine Wertungskonferenz geben würde und die Redakteure gemeinsam eine Wertung verteilen. Dann könnte man sie wirklich vergleichen. So bleiben sie einfach nur lose Zahlen, die praktisch nichts miteinander zu tun haben.
Das bedeutet aber auch gleichzeitig, dass das Bewertungssystem unsinnig und eigentlich vollkommen überflüssig ist.
Ich bin ja eigentlich schon lange der Meinung, dass das mit den "Zahlenbewertungen" eh ein Relikt aus Urzeiten ist und man es eigentlich abschaffen müsste. Normal reicht ja einfach ein Text, die Pro- und Contra-Argumente und das Fazit des Redakteurs und fertig.
Ich glaube, dass die Redakteure selbst auch nicht sonderlich glücklich damit sind und sie die Wertungen einfach "verteilen müssen", weil es immer noch einige in der Leserschaft verlangen.

Vielleicht sollte man das Wertungssystem verändern und zumindest nur noch Schulnoten geben, von "sehr gut" bis "ungenügend". So würde jetzt hier beim Test ein "sehr gut" oder "gut" stehen, was ja im Grunde vollkommen ausreichen würde.

Zu The Witcher 2 selbst kann ich mich noch nicht äußern. Ich bin grad noch dabei The Witcher 1 fertig zu spielen, wegen des Speicherstandes und werd dann heute Abend oder Morgen mit Teil 2 anfangen.


----------



## Froschline (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Hallo habe mir das Spiel Witcher 2 gekauft und Installiert es läuft bei mir nicht kein Spielstart. Habe es versucht zu löschen und neu zu Installieren das Spiel versucht immer zu löschen ohne Erfolg. Ich glaube mein Virusschutzprogramm Norton 360 hat etwas wichtiges gelöscht es ist eine Meldung vom Sonar Schutz mit einer Bestätigung das ein Programm was Schädlinges versucht hat das Programm wurde von Norton 360 gelöscht. 
Mein Computersystem ist
AMD 945,  4 GB Arbeitsspeicher  ,Win 7 64 
Hat einer eine Idee  was ich jetzt machen soll


----------



## Hades375 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Hmm, diese Wertungsdiskussion sind... nunja, ich finde jeder hat seine Meinung und die darf er auch (im Idealfall) so objektiv wie möglich und so subjektiv wie nötig präsentieren.

Mal etwas ganz anders, gibt es noch jemandem, bei dem die Performance massiv einbricht, wenn er sich in Innenbereichen, mit viel Fackelschein/Feuerstellen Licht aufhält?
Selbst auf minimalen Einstellungen erreiche ich im Tempel im Prolog (da wo dieser riesiege Runenstein steht, den alle anbeten) nur sage und schreibe 5-7 FPS. Auf höheren Grafikeinstellungen verändert sich die FPS Zahl nicht.
Sobald ich aber nach draußen zu Vernon auf die Brücke gehe, Niedrig 35, Mittel 32, Hoch 28, Optimiert 31 FPS, völlig Flüssig spielbar...

Hatte in der Form noch nie Probleme mit Spielen, immer alles auf maximalen Einstellungen bei 35+ FPS gespielt

Win Vista 64bit, GTX 280, Intel Core Quad Q9550 4x2.83GHz, 8GB RAM, an sich überall die aktuellen Treiber.

Habe das Spiel auf der 2. Festplatte installiert, wo das Betriebsystem nicht ist.
Edit: Habe dort mal nachgeschaut, ich hab da noch Spiele wie ME2 und AC2 + Brotherhood installiert und diese laufen alle auf maximalen Einstellungen absolut ruckelfrei bei 57 , 45 und 43 FPS

Liegt das eventuell daran?
Oder reicht meine Systemkonfiguration nicht aus?

Ich meine nervig ist das schon, dann dort mit 5-7 FPS rumzulaufen...

Habe mal alle Feuerstellen "gelöscht/ausgeschaltet" per Aktion, FPS nun bei 9-10.
Überdies habe ich schon sehr viele Einstellungskonstellationen ausprobiert, nichts bringt mich über 10 FPS. (Aber nur in Innenräumen wie diesem!
Auf dem Hof vor dem Tor (was man für Foltest öffnen soll, bevor man in den Tempel gelangt) immer hin 18-19 FPS auf Optimierten Einstellungen. (Ohne Bewegungsunschärfe und Bloom, finde ich hässlich ^^)


----------



## Felix Schuetz (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



timtakel schrieb:


> Kann mir mal bitte jmd sagen wann es dennn diesen ominösen day 1 patch gibt der ja angeblich  beim aktivieren mitinstalliert werden soll und von dem sämtliche games seiten berichtet haben ??? diese 28 mb  können es ja nicht gewesen sein ... bei der anzahl an fixes ....
> @ felix weisst du da evtl etwas mehr ...???


Doch genau das ist der Patch. Beim Aktivieren wird das Update automatisch gezogen und installiert. Ich weiß, in manchen Foren steht etwas von einem 400 MB-Patch. Der ist mir aber noch nicht untergekommen.


----------



## p4nd4fri3nd (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



Froschline schrieb:


> Hallo habe mir das Spiel Witcher 2 gekauft und Installiert es läuft bei mir nicht kein Spielstart. Habe es versucht zu löschen und neu zu Installieren das Spiel versucht immer zu löschen ohne Erfolg. Ich glaube mein Virusschutzprogramm Norton 360 hat etwas wichtiges gelöscht es ist eine Meldung vom Sonar Schutz mit einer Bestätigung das ein Programm was Schädlinges versucht hat das Programm wurde von Norton 360 gelöscht.
> Mein Computersystem ist
> AMD 945,  4 GB Arbeitsspeicher  ,Win 7 64
> Hat einer eine Idee  was ich jetzt machen soll


   - Wir empfehlen, vor Beginn des Installationsprozesses vorhandene Antivirensoftware zu deaktivieren. Wenn Sie sie nicht deaktivieren, müssen Sie Download und Installation aller Dateien autorisieren, die die Antivirensoftware während der Installation als beschädigt erkennt.

Öffne mal die readme. Das hilft manchmal


----------



## BigLuke (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Ich verstehe nicht wie das hier nur 88% bekommen, wenn vor paar Jahren ein Spiel wie Gothic 3 das total verbuggt war, soweit ich mich erinnern kann ebenfalls 88% erhalten hat, vllt kann pcgames mir die frage beantworten.


----------



## kornhill (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Ich habe Witcher jetzt zuhause installiert und es läuft nicht. Es ruckelt von der ersten Sekunde ab, und bei "New Game" gibt es keine Rückmeldung mehr. Ich suche gerade auf dieser Seite wo ich ein paar interessante Infos gefunden habe.
http://www.gamebrood.com/2011/... 

Hoffe das das funktionieren wird. Meine Graka sollte eigentlich gerade so ausreichen (GT 230). Kenne mich da aber nicht sonderlich gut aus. Vielleicht weis jemand Rat?

Edit:
Oh Awesome!!! Die Seite konnte mir wirklich weiterhelfen! Ich musste Beta Treiber von Nvidia herunterladen!!!
Man findet die Links auf der Seite. Der Treiber heist "275.27-desktop-win7-winvista-32bit-international-beta", oder eben mit 64bit. Das Spiel läuft jetzt super! 

EditEdit: Zur Anmerkung. Ich hatte wirklich massive Probleme. Es war nicht lauffähig ohne den Beta Treiber. Mein vorheriger Graka Treiber war 2 Tage alt. Und das es jetzt super läuft ist übertrieben. Meine Grafikkarte ist einfach der letzte Mist, wo das Spiel aber nichts für kann. Aber es läuft spielbar, was mich schon sehr glücklich macht


----------



## Hades375 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Kann ich bestätigen, bis zu 20 FPS mehr im Innenbereich und 10-15 FPS im Außenbereich.

Edit: Habe es jetzt auch mit dem "nicht-beta" Treiber probiert, 270 müsste das sein. Allerdings bringt dieser nur relativ wenig spürbares ... gerade mal 3-5 FPS in beiden Bereichen.
Also wieder den Beta drauf 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Luzif3r (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



BigLuke schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht wie das hier nur 88% bekommen, wenn vor paar Jahren ein Spiel wie Gothic 3 das total verbuggt war, soweit ich mich erinnern kann ebenfalls 88% erhalten hat, vllt kann pcgames mir die frage beantworten.


Das Beantworte ich dir: Ich hab jetzt vll 20 Minuten gezockt und hab festegestellt das die Steuerung GRAUSAM ist.

Ein Tutorial wäre hier bestimmt nicht fehl am Platz gewesen, denn das was da geboten wird ist sicher keines.
Ich bin wirklich jetzt nicht der ungeschickteste Zocker, scheiter aber schon beim ersten Kampf an der Steuerung. Ich werds nochmal testen wenn ich mich wieder beruhigt habe, aber das aktuell gesehne macht mir absolut kein Bock. 
Ein weiterer Nachteil den die redaktion auch ansprach ist das (mir persönlich) der Hintergrund fehlt, ein simples Video hätte da vll Licht ins dunkel gebracht. Alle 2 Minuten werden neue Namen in Raum geschmissen (geh mal davon aus das die aus W1) sind. 

Größter Kritikpunkt ist aber die Steuerung! 1. Kein gutes Tutorial und 2. Sehr schwammig und ungenau. Wenn ich überlege das sich diese Steuerung durchs gesamte Spiel zieht vergeht mir die Lust.


----------



## s3racer (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



Luzif3r schrieb:


> Das Beantworte ich dir: Ich hab jetzt vll 20 Minuten gezockt und hab festegestellt das die Steuerung GRAUSAM ist.
> 
> Größter Kritikpunkt ist aber die Steuerung! 1. Kein gutes Tutorial und 2. Sehr schwammig und ungenau. Wenn ich überlege das sich diese Steuerung durchs gesamte Spiel zieht vergeht mir die Lust.


Seh ich genauso, Grafik und Atmosphäre sind toll, aber was die Steuerung anbelangt nur mangelhaft. Woran liegt es, das Spiele, die auch auf Konsole erscheinen sollen auf dem PC so derbe Probleme haben ??? Die müssen es doch hinbekommen für beide Plattformen ne vernünftige Steuerung zu programmieren. Hätte ich das vorher geahnt dann hätte ich mir das Geld für das Spiel gespart.
Meiner Meinung nach müßte die Wertung für die PC Version 8-10% weniger sein, allein wegen der Steuerung.

Hinzu kommt noch das man an den DLC nicht rankommt, weil man sich momentan nicht registrieren lassen kann. Und 5.1 Sound hab ich bei mir auch keinen, das Sound und Musik Menü im Spiel iss´n Witz. 
Ne Zoombare Kamera wäre auch nicht verkehrt gewesen, oder wenigstens 3 verschiedene feste Positionen, manchmal ist Geralt einfach zu nah am Bildschirm^^ . 

Naja mal abwarten was noch so alles mit folgenden Patches kommt.....


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

zum Test und zur Wertungsdiskussion:
1. Einen sehr guten Test haben wir hier ! Text und Wertung passen zueinander; er zeigt an, was bewertet worden ist und was nicht (überhaupt nicht: Schachtel, Preis/Leistung, noch nicht: Patch), geht auf Stärken, aber auch auf Schwächen ein.

2. Diese Kongruenz zwischen Text und Wertung wünsche ich mir öfter ! Deutlich seltsam war das bei DA 2. Der Text ist zwar halbwegs ausgewogen gewesen. Doch die 88 danach haben viele stutzig gemacht. Eine 88 zu vergeben, bedeutet dass das Spiel zur Genrespitze bei den CRPG gehört. Und DA 2 gehört in diesem Jahr beim besten Willen nicht dazu. Großartig ist nur noch die Charakterinteraktion und Inszenierung. Der Eindruck konnte gar kein anderer sein, als dass Bioware/EA hier doch als Marke einen zu großen Einfluss hatte.

3. Während bei DA 2 höchstens eine 80 gerechtfertigt gewesen wäre (also eine überdurchschnittliche gute Bewertung), sehe ich 2W 2 leicht darüber. Dieses Spiel bietet trotz fehlender Party deutlich mehr Freiheit, Entdeckung, eine schöne Welt und ein hochklassiges Charaktersystem, Inventar und Items als DA 2 (sofern Party - CRPG und Solo - CRPG vergleichbar sind)

Vorschlag: Wieso spielen nicht immer zwei Tester das Spiel durch und einigen sich dann auf eine Bewertung ? Hätte Felix Schütz DA 2 gespielt, es hätte niemals 88 bekommen. Zusammen mit Stefan Weiß wäre die Wertung also nicht so krass fehlbewertet rübergekommen, wie es letztendlich der Fall war.

Mit 88 % kann TW durchaus immer noch CRPG des Jahres werden. 88 % ist eine klare Bewertung als Highlight im Genre. Die Fans, die bei dieser Bewertung erschrecken, verwundern doch sehr. Eine 90er - Wertung würde ich nur wahren Meisterwerken geben. Und anscheinend spielt TW 2 da der dritte Akt, die Steuerung und die Menüs einen Streich. Dennoch scheint es sicher zu sein: Es ist besser geworden als Teil 1.


----------



## Froschline (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



p4nd4fri3nd schrieb:


> Froschline schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo habe mir das Spiel Witcher 2 gekauft und Installiert es läuft bei mir nicht kein Spielstart. Habe es versucht zu löschen und neu zu Installieren das Spiel versucht immer zu löschen ohne Erfolg. Ich glaube mein Virusschutzprogramm Norton 360 hat etwas wichtiges gelöscht es ist eine Meldung vom Sonar Schutz mit einer Bestätigung das ein Programm was Schädlinges versucht hat das Programm wurde von Norton 360 gelöscht.
> ...


So jetzt habe ich es geschaff

Eine komplette Systemzurückstellung
durchgeführt dadurch wurde die Registry 

auch neu zurückgesetzt. Norton 360
Ausgeschaltet und dass Spiel neu Installiert
nun konnte ich aber denn
Aktivierungsschlüssel nicht eingeben habe einfach auf
OK geklickt es wurde eine Verbindung
zum Releasepatch hergestellt
und dann die
Seriennummer nachträglich eingegeben
so jetzt läuft das Spiel natürlich habe ich   

Norton wieder eingeschaltet.

So ein Ärger hatte ich lange nicht
mehr um ein Computerspiel zu installieren.


----------



## Enisra (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Vorschlag: Wieso spielen nicht immer zwei Tester das Spiel durch und einigen sich dann auf eine Bewertung ? Hätte Felix Schütz DA 2 gespielt, es hätte niemals 88 bekommen. Zusammen mit Stefan Weiß wäre die Wertung also nicht so krass fehlbewertet rübergekommen, wie es letztendlich der Fall war.
> 
> 1.


naja
da dürfte aber das Problem sein, das man dafür halt wieder viele Leute braucht, selbst wenn man nur die Kracher von 2 Leuten testen läßt
und ob das wirklich was bringt, also die Wertung anderster wird und ob das die Diskussion da entgegenwirkt?


----------



## KabraxisObliv (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



Enisra schrieb:


> wertungsfanatiker schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Vorschlag: Wieso spielen nicht immer zwei Tester das Spiel durch und einigen sich dann auf eine Bewertung ? Hätte Felix Schütz DA 2 gespielt, es hätte niemals 88 bekommen. Zusammen mit Stefan Weiß wäre die Wertung also nicht so krass fehlbewertet rübergekommen, wie es letztendlich der Fall war.
> ...


Das ist doch sowieso schon der Fall. Zuletzt denke ich, habe ich es bei Portal 2 ganz klar rausgelesen, dass das Spiel von zwei Testern bewertet wurde. Und auch hier bei The Witcher 2 steht doch am Anfang im Test, dass zwei Redakteure nach Warschau gereist sind, um den Release Candidate dort zu testen. Und da man, glaube ich hier gelesen zu haben, auf vier verschiedene Enden kam, haben wohl beide Redakteure das Spiel noch ein zweites Mal durchgespielt.

Aber wie auch immer, was würde das ändern? Sagen wir der eine Redakteur gibt 88%, der andere 90%, wären wir im Schnitt bei 89% (oder meinetwegen auch mehr). Das macht doch keinen Unterschied. Dann sind es vielleicht andere Leute, aber es gäbe sie immer noch. Die, die sagen würden "überbewertet" oder "im Vergleich dazu unterbewertet".

Oder Dragon Age 2, deiner Meinung nach kommt es "krass fehlbewertet" rüber. Meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht. Ich hätte dem Spiel vermutlich 85% gegeben.
Und auch wenn Dragon Age 2 von zwei Redakteuren getestet wurde (vielleicht wurde es das auch?)... gut, gehen wir davon aus, der andere Redaktuer hätte nur eine 78% gegeben, wären wir mit der anderen Wertung von 88% immer noch bei 83% im Durchschnitt. Ein großer Unterschied? Nein. Und immer noch wären alle Kritiker auf ihren Posten.

Ich will damit nicht sagen, dass ich dagegen wäre, dass für alle großen Titel grundsätzlich zwei Redakteure eingesetzt werden würden, sondern... nunja, ich denke, es ist klar.


----------



## Amon1 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Wieso steht bei den PROs "moderne DX9-Grafik"? Was ist modern an DX9??


----------



## der-jan (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> der-jan schrieb:
> 
> 
> > alan1990 schrieb:
> ...


  du verbreitest also die aussage daß deines wissens bei pcg immer nur das blanke spiel euch zugestellt wird und sonst nix richtig?


----------



## Felix Schuetz (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



der-jan schrieb:


> FelixSchuetz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Oh Schreck lass nach... das stimmt ja hinten und vorne nicht. So habe ich noch nie getestet und ich wüsste auch von keinem Fall, wo man uns ganze Savegames usw... für einen Test angeboten hätte. Also bitte: Verbreite nicht solchen Unsinn.       Wir haben das Spiel sorgfältig und in Ruhe mit zwei Testern durchgespielt - insgesamt 4x. Wem das nicht reicht, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen.
> ...


Ja - kann es sein, dass du dich da in eine falsche Vorstellung verrannt hast? Selbst wenn ein Hersteller irgendwelche Savegames mitliefern würde (kann mich an keinen Fall erinnern, auch wenn ich's überhaupt nicht schlimm finden würde) - was sollte das bringen? Der Redakteur muss es doch ohnehin spielen. Selbst wenn die Möglichkeit also da wäre - wir nutzen weder Cheats noch Savegames, nur um den Test möglichst schnell hinter uns zu bringen.  Wüsste auch nicht, wie dabei ein anständiger Artikel rauskommen soll.

In der Regel bekommt man einfach nur ein Testmuster mit einem meist nutzlosen Anschreiben. Selten ist auch mal eine Info-Mappe oder ein Presskit dabei. So etwas kann nützlich sein, denn da hat man z.B. wichtige Daten und Namen gleich nochmal zusammen. Komplettlösungen sind enorm selten dabei - die nutzen wir aber meist eh nicht für Tests, weil man sonst das Balancing (Rätsel, Orientierung, usw...) nicht einschätzen kann. 

Darf ich also fragen, was dein Problem ist? Oder willst du uns einfach nur unterstellen, dass wir The Witcher 2 nicht ordentlich getestet haben? Darf ich nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass ich das Spiel 2x komplett durchgespielt habe, über 60 Stunden lang? Dabei alle Nebenquests gelöst und mehrere Endsequenzen ausprobiert habe? Auf Deutsch und Englisch, und dass ein Kollege von mir exakt das Gleiche tat? Was passt dir daran nicht?


----------



## Felix Schuetz (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



Amon1 schrieb:


> Wieso steht bei den PROs "moderne DX9-Grafik"? Was ist modern an DX9??


Naja, es ist nunmal DX9-Grafik - dafür ist sie verdammt modern. Aber es stimmt, das hätte man besser formulieren können. Vielleicht passe ich das später nochmal an.


----------



## stawacz (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

gibt es vieleicht schon neuigkeiten bezüglich eines patches der die Y invertierung implementiert?

habs deswegen bis jetzt immer noch nicht spielen können


----------



## Metalhawk (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Super Spiel, die Umgewöhnung von W1 dauert ein wenig, wenn dies aber überwunden ist erfreut man sich an so viel Atmosphäre, wie seit Gothic 2 kaum ein Spiel erzeugen konnte.
 Kleinere Mängel an der Steuerung fallen zwar auf, aber wirken auf mich belanglos, weil man auch bereit wäre dieses Spiel mit Füßen zu bedienen wenn es nötig wäre. 
Der mittlere Schwierigkeitsgrad hat es in sich, wenn man meint wie in W1 ohne Taktik ungebufft in Horden von Gegnern zu rennen. Wie man W1 richtig spielt lernt man aber schnell (schmerzhaft) und es macht auch Spaß alle taktischen Register zu ziehen um scheinbar unbesiegbare Feinde zu erlegen.
Dieses gejammer über DX9 ist absolut nicht nachvollziehbar. Die Grafik sieht bombastisch aus und bringt auch High End Rechner an ihre Grenzen. Und mal ehrlich welche DX10 und DX11 Features sind denn bitte unverzichtbar? 
Erfahrungsgemäss ist die Nachsorge der polnischen Entwickler auch immer vorbildlich, so das sicherlich noch ein paar störende Details behoben werden.
Doch schon jetzt kann man eine uneingeschränkte Kaufpflicht für jeden Rollenspieler aussprechen.

Die Premium Edition bietet für 40 Euro auch mehr als viele CEs für das doppelte Geld.


----------



## Spassbremse (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



stawacz schrieb:


> gibt es vieleicht schon neuigkeiten bezüglich eines patches der die Y invertierung implementiert?
> 
> habs deswegen bis jetzt immer noch nicht spielen können


Ich empfehle Dir, CD Projekt via Forum am besten direkt zu kontaktieren, gerade bei The Witcher 1 konnte man sehen, dass Ihnen Kritik am Herzen liegt.

Allerdings musst Du Dich noch ein Weilchen gedulden, die Foren (=Server) sind momentan immer noch down...


----------



## stawacz (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



Spassbremse schrieb:


> stawacz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > gibt es vieleicht schon neuigkeiten bezüglich eines patches der die Y invertierung implementiert?
> ...


   wärst du so nett und würdest mir n link da hin senden,,,hab zwar mehrere foren zu the witcher gefunden aber nur eine (polnische?)seite zu cd projekt

grüße

also wenn du die seite hier meinst http://www.en.thewitcher.com/  da hab ich schon ne mail hingeschickt,,bisher aber keine antwort


----------



## Vordack (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Ich hab eben mal gegoogelt und bin auf die Seite gestossen:

http://www.en.thewitcher.com/community/

Dort ist eine E-Mail angegeben: tw2support@thewitcher.com. 

Vielleicht schreibst Du sie einfach mal an.


----------



## Spassbremse (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



stawacz schrieb:


> grüße
> 
> also wenn du die seite hier meinst http://www.en.thewitcher.com/  da hab ich schon ne mail hingeschickt,,bisher aber keine antwort


Die ist soweit schon richtig, die Foren findet man "normalerweise" hier:

www.en.thewitcher.com/community/

Allerdings sind die im Moment, wohl aufgrund des großen Ansturms, down. Angeblich sollen sie aber heute irgendwann wieder online gehen.

Ich denke, gerade jetzt am Anfang wird man etwas länger warten müssen, bis man eine Antwort erhält, aber wie gesagt, wenn ich mir den Support vom ersten Teil ansehe, dann habe ich keine Zweifel, dass man, bei entsprechender Nachfrage zügig solche Probleme behebt.

Ich z.B. "ärgere" mich, dass die Soundoptionen so mager ausfallen; nur Musik und Soundeffekte; ich würde aber gerne Musik, Soundeffekte, Sprache und Hintergrundeffekte separat regulieren wollen. Kleinigkeiten, ich weiß.


----------



## stawacz (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



Vordack schrieb:


> Ich hab eben mal gegoogelt und bin auf die Seite gestossen:
> 
> http://www.en.thewitcher.com/community/
> 
> ...


   ok dankeschön,,na mal gucken,,hoffe das wird schnellstmöglich weggepatcht


----------



## stawacz (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



> Die ist soweit schon richtig, die Foren findet man "normalerweise" hier:
> 
> www.en.thewitcher.com/community/
> 
> ...



na mal sehen,,hab in anderen foren gelesen das heute(?) schon ein neuer patch erwartet wird,,,ich bin gespannt


----------



## LordCrash (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Noch mal ein paar Punkte zur Wertungsdiskussion: Kritikpunkte an anderen RPGs:
Oblivion (89:
- Story am Ende ziemlich schwach mit den immer gleichen "Oblivions" (langweilig)
- Atmosphäre: mitlevelnde Gegner, unrealistische Welt, Zufallsgeneratorwelt
- grausame Menüführung und Inventar
- Grafik gut, aber miese Gesichter und zu hoher Blendeffekt, Welt sieht dadurch unrealistisch aus (Morrowind war da realistischer....)
--> Wertung leicht zu hoch
Two Worlds 2 (88:
- Story ok, aber uninspiriert und wenig überraschend
- Grafik gut, aber irgendwie unrealistisch und seltsam
- Quests oft verzweigt, aber "seelenlos" bzw. folgenlos
- Welt sieht zu generisch aus, keine richtige Atmosphäre
- Welt groß, aber inhaltslos (keine richtigen Erkundungsbelohnungen)
- Balancing Probleme
- nerviges Ausrüstungssystem (für Rüstungen in derselben Farbe muss man ewig suchen/kaufen, zu viele Rüstungen mit ähnlichen Werten, daher zu viel Mikromanagement)
--> Wertung zu hoch
Gothic 3 (88:
- grausam viele Bugs
- Story wird im Spielverlauf immer schlechter, am Schluss miserabel
- Gute Ideen, aber Entscheidungen in der Welt ziemlich folgenlos
- Spielwelt unrealistisch, da "zu viel gewollt, zu wenig umgesetzt" = Atmosphärekiller
--> Wertung deutlich zu hoch
Gothic 2 (91:
- Atmosphäre für damalige Verhältnisse sehr gut
- gute Quests, aber auch langweilige Hol-und-Bring Aufgaben
- Steuerung nicht optimal, oft nur davonlaufen (z.B. vor übermächtigen Orks)
- Held hüpft wie ein Gummiball (Springen etc. wird ja hier oft als Kritikpunkt genannt....)
--> Wertung gerechtfertigt
Risen (86:
- Story schwach
- Atmosphärisch ok, aber wieder zu unrealistisch (zu wenig Leben im Spiel)
- teilweise Balancing-Probleme
--> Wertung gerechtfertigt
Baldurs Gate 2 (93:
- Kritik?
--> Wertung gerechtfertigt
Dragon Age: Origins (91:
- grafisch nicht auf der Höhe der Zeit
- zu wenig Details in der Spielwelt, teilweise mangelhafte Atmosphäre
--> Wertung gerechtfertigt
Dragon Age 2 (88:
- ständiges dungeon-Recycling
- viel zu wenig Details in der Spielwelt, mangelhafte Atmosphäre
- Gegner respawnen aus dem Nichts, Atmosphäre- und Balancingkiller
- Story gut, aber unglaublich vorhersehbar mit Inszenierungsschwächen (von wegen Spannungskurve.....)
- man sieht dem ganzen werk an, dass es ein 1-Jahr-Entwicklungszeit-Spiel ist
--> Wertung zu hoch
Witcher 1: Enhanced Edition (87:
- teilweise lange Laufwege (trotz nicht-offener Spielwelt)
- gegen Ende zu viele schwache Monster (Kanonenfutter)
- lange Ladezeiten
--> Wertung zu niedrig
Witcher 2 (88:
- Story wird schwächer im 3. Akt (kann ich noch nicht nachvollziehen, da ich noch nicht soweit bin)
- Kampfsteuerung etwas unübersichtlich (vor allem aufgrund automatischer Gegnermarkierung), aber mit etwas Einarbeitung und Übung durchaus beherrschbar, auch gegen Gruppen
(- den Kritikpunkt der konsoligen Menüs kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, ist alles gut per Tastatur/Maus bedienbar und deutlich komfortabler als z.B. in Oblivion)
--> Wertung ? (wenn der 3. Akt noch durchschnittlich ist, dann unterbewertet)

Wie schlägt sich The Witcher 2 also im Vergleich zu den anderen Titeln?
1) Story (ohne Akt 3): besser als
- Oblivion
- Risen
- Two Worlds 2
- Gothic 3
- DA2
2) Atmosphäre: Referenz
3) Grafik/Technik: Referenz
4) Menüführung: hat wie fast alle anderen Titel seine Schwachpunkte, ich kenne fast kein RPG mit einer richtig guten Menüführung bzw. Inventar (Oblivion war z.B. deutlich schlechter, Two Worlds 2 war ähnlich unübersichtlich, Dragon Age 2 auch mies aufgrund gleicher Namensgebung und "Müll", den keiner brauchte usw)
5) Steuerung: hier scheiden sich die Geister. Mir hat die Steuerung aus dem 1. Teil gefallen, aber das ist Geschmackssache. Die aktuelle Steuerung hat im Kampf aber ihre Schwächen, da leicht die Übersicht verloren geht im Gruppenkampf aufgrund der automatischen Zielauswahl (lässt sich jedoch mit Übung begrenzen). Andere Titel haben hier die Nase vorne, aber auch ein Gothic 2 hatte seine Steuerungsschwierigkeiten (was mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad zusammenhängt, wenn man z.B. die ganze Zeit auf der Flucht ist und irgendwelche Steuerungstricks ausnutzt um überhaupt am Leben zu bleiben.....)
Meine Endbewertung:
1) Baldurs Gate 2: 93%
2) DA: Origins: 91%
     Gothic 2: 91%
4) The Witcher 2: 90 % (bei richtig schlechtem 3. Akt evtl. 88-89
5) The Witcher: Enhanced Edition: 89%
6) Oblivion: 88%
7) Two Worlds 2: 86%
     Risen: 86%
9) DA 2: 80%
10) Gothic 3: 78% (mit Community Patch 80

Das Problem ist ersichtlich nicht die Wertung von Witcher 2, sondern die Einordnung in den gesamten RPG-Kosmos. Ich bin mir natürlich bewusst, dass die Spiele von verschiedenen Redakteuren zu unterschiedlichen Zeitpunkten bewertet wurden, aber als Magazin sollte man eine konstante Wertungspolitik verfolgen, damit die werte Leserschaft die Spiele auch richtig einordnen kann. Ansonsten hat die ganze Bewerterei keinen Sinn (meiner Meinung nach).


----------



## stawacz (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



LordCrash schrieb:


> Noch mal ein paar Punkte zur Wertungsdiskussion: Kritikpunkte an anderen RPGs:
> Oblivion (89:
> - Story am Ende ziemlich schwach mit den immer gleichen "Oblivions" (langweilig)
> - Atmosphäre: mitlevelnde Gegner, unrealistische Welt, Zufallsgeneratorwelt
> ...


   habt ihr sonst keine anderen sorgen als euch wegen 2-3% aufzuregen


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Ich habe ein ganz anderes Problem: gibt es im Wirtshaus keine Lagerkiste mehr? Ich bin ein RPG- Messie, so geht das nicht.  
Geralt musste schon einen Waldspaziergang zurück ins Dorf machen, weil er auf dem Weg zu viel eingesammelt hat und überlastet war.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



stawacz schrieb:


> habt ihr sonst keine anderen sorgen als euch wegen 2-3% aufzuregen


Lass ihnen doch den Spaß. Ich schätze, das gehört bei Tests großer Rollenspiele einfach dazu.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich habe ein ganz anderes Problem: gibt es im Wirtshaus keine Lagerkiste mehr? Ich bin ein RPG- Messie, so geht das nicht.
> Geralt musste schon einen Waldspaziergang zurück ins Dorf machen, weil er auf dem Weg zu viel eingesammelt hat und überlastet war.


Steht doch im Test? Es gibt keine Lagerkiste mehr.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Nyx-Adreena schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich habe ein ganz anderes Problem: gibt es im Wirtshaus keine Lagerkiste mehr? Ich bin ein RPG- Messie, so geht das nicht.
> ...


Ich habe den Test nicht gelesen, damit ich vorher so wenig wie möglich über die Story erfahre. Gekauft habe ich es ja sowieso 

Und: neeeeeeiiiiiiiiin!


----------



## rumo1337xD (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Als ich die 88% Wertung sah, habe ich mich für CD-Project gefreut.
Nachdem ich dann 10 Stunden auf überlasteten Servern TW2 bei Steam runtergeladen hatte, wollte ich es auch gleich spielen. Nach 2 Stunden habe ich es völlig entnervt aufgegeben und bin schlafen gegangen.
Das Kampfsystem ist sowas von für den *****. Gegen einen Gegner isses ja noch lustig, auch 2 Gegner machen Spaß. Bei mehr als 3 Gegnern kann man es dann fast lassen. Man wird einfach umgehauen. Ich bin in den 2 Stunden sicherlich häufiger gestorben, wie in 41 Stunden TW1EE. 
Naja, meine Spielspaß könnte man mit einer 0-10er Wertung beschreiben. Triss' Held ist ein einfacher Jammerlappen, der sich von 3 08/15 Heinis umklatschen lässt. In TW1EE war das von anfang an nicht der Fall.
Aber ich spiele das Spiel ja auch für die Story, die Atmosphäre und auch ein wenig wegen der Erotik, da dies eine düstere, glaubwürdige Welt entstehen lässt.
Also heute morgen voller Elan gestartet und... es startet nicht.
Ich versuche das Problem jetzt seit einer Stunde zu lösen - klappt nicht.
Und andere Foren zeichnen ein ähnliches Problem.
Ich zitiere frei: "Es scheint mehr Probleme, als Spieler zu geben". 
Für mich eher ein Debakel, als 88% Spielspaß. Ich wäre ja froh, wenn ich nur 88% der Zeit spielen könnte.
Derzeit steht es:
10 Stunden Installation + 1 Stunde "Spiel startet nicht" gegen 2 Stunden mehr oder weniger Spielspaß, wobei ich einmal neustarten musste, weil eine Szene nicht endete.


----------



## Hades375 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Hm... also ich habe immer noch extreme Performanceprobleme, gibt es denn sonst niemanden mit ähnlichen Probleme?
In stark beleuchteten und etwas größeren Innenräumen sinken meine FPS meistens weit unter 15. Im Außenbereich alles super, fast immer 35+.
Habt ihr im Test nur auf High-End Rechern aus 2011 getestet ?
Mein System ist von Ende 2008, da war das "über" High-End, deswegen wundert mich das jetzt nun schon ein wenig.
Zumal es ja nicht mal auf niedrigsten Einstellungen in Innenbereichen flüssig wird.

Ich habe jetzt den BetaNvidia Treiber 275.27 drauf, die alten Treiber deinstalliert, PhysX neu installiert, alles versucht, aber sogar auf minimalen Einstellungen bekomme ich in besagten Innenräumen nicht mehr als 15 FPS. (Ausgelesen mit Fraps)
Woran liegt das? Eventuell eine fehlerhafte / fehlende Komponente von DX9 ? Ich weiß ehrlich nicht mehr weiter.
In den Konfiguration habe ich jetzt alles unwichtige runtergeschraubt.
Hier meine Config:

[Rendering]AllowAntialias=1AllowBloom=0AllowBlur=0AllowCutsceneDOF=0
AllowDOF=0AllowDecals=1.0AllowMotionBlur=0AllowRain=1AllowSSAO=0AllowScatterDOF=0
AllowShafts=0AllowSharpen=1AllowVignette=1AtlasTextureDownscale=0DanglesLimiter=0DetailTextureDownscale=0
Fullscreen=1MaxAtlasTextureSize=2048MaxCubeShadowCount=1MaxCubeShadowSize=256MaxSpotShadowCount=3
MaxSpotShadowSize=512MaxTextureSize=2048MeshDistanceScale=1.0ShadowQuality=1ShadowedLights=1
TextureDownscale=0TextureMemoryBudget=300UberSampling=0VSync=1
[Viewport]Height=1080Width=1920

Intel Core Quad Q9550 @ 2.83GHz
Vista 64-bit SP2
8 GB RAM
Nvidia GeForce GTX280 1 GB

﻿Ich hoffe mal, dass mir doch noch jemand, eventuell mit ähnlicher Konfiguration helfen kann...

Nachtrag: Es ist egal, ob ich Sehr Hoch und sogar mit Übersampling (was eigentlich wirklich nur für Granaten-Recher gedacht ist) in den Innenraum gehe, oder mit minimalsten Einstellungen und niedrigerer Auflösung, das Ergebnis sind immer 5-7 FPS

Im Außenbereich liegt der Unterschied bei 20 (mit Übersampling) und 30(auf Sehr Hoch) -35(auch Hoch) und 40 (auf Niedrig).

:???:


----------



## Felix Schuetz (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> FelixSchuetz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nyx-Adreena schrieb:
> ...


Den Teil zur Story brauchst du ja auch nicht lesen. Ist doch alles unterteilt.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



Hades375 schrieb:


> Hm... also ich habe immer noch extreme Performanceprobleme, gibt es denn sonst niemanden mit ähnlichen Probleme?
> In stark beleuchteten und etwas größeren Innenräumen sinken meine FPS meistens weit unter 15. Im Außenbereich alles super, fast immer 35+.
> Habt ihr im Test nur auf High-End Rechern aus 2011 getestet ?
> Mein System ist von Ende 2008, da war das "über" High-End, deswegen wundert mich das jetzt nun schon ein wenig.
> ...


Nö, wir haben auch auf einem normalen Rechner getestet - Core 2 Quad Q6600, 4 GB RAM, Geforce GTX 260. Da gab's schon einige Performanceeinbrüche, die gab's aber auch auf anderen Kisten. Die Hardwareanforderungen werden im Test ja auch angesprochen. Allerdings hatte ich bei Innenräumen generell mehr FPS als in Außenbereichen. Bin kein Hardware-Experte, aber für mich klingt es schon so, als würde da irgendwas dein System ziemlich ausbremsen. Bleibt jedenfalls zu hoffen, dass die nächsten Nvidia-Treiber etwas Linderung verschaffen - schade, dass der neue Beta-Treiber bei dir nichts gebracht hat. Ich lese in den Foren ja recht unterschiedliche Meinungen zu dem Thema - viele freuen sich zum Beispiel über die gute Performance auf ihren Systemen. Vielleicht muss CD Projekt da auch nochmal nachpatchen. Bis dahin kannst du ja mal bei  unseren Kollegen von PC Games Hardware  schauen, vielleicht bekommst du da einen Tipp.

_*edit:*_ Ich lese gerade in mehreren Foreneinträgen, dass es was bringen soll, wenn man bei der Installation des neuen Nvidia-Treibers die 3D-Vision-Komponenten nicht mitinstalliert. Ich habe wirklich keine Ahnung, was das bringen soll, doch manche Spieler berichten, dass das bei ihnen geholfen hat - und die hatten vorher auch über niedrige FPS in Innenräumen geklagt. Vielleicht bringt's ja auch bei dir was?


----------



## stawacz (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

@ RED


is denn mitlerweile etwas bekannt wann ein größerer patch kommt?hab ja irgendwie noch die hoffnung das mein problem dann gelöst wird


----------



## Felix Schuetz (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



stawacz schrieb:


> @ RED
> 
> 
> is denn mitlerweile etwas bekannt wann ein größerer patch kommt?hab ja irgendwie noch die hoffnung das mein problem dann gelöst wird


Nein, bislang nichts bekannt, ich frage aber nochmal nach. Ich weiß, dass du hier und in anderen Foren verzweifelt nach einer Lösung wegen der invertierten Achse suchst. Der Tipp bei WoP hat dir ja scheinbar nicht geholfen - ich kann es leider im Moment nicht selbst ausprobieren, versuche es später aber mal. Ansonsten wirst du dich einfach gedulden oder eben doch mit Maus/Tastatur spielen müssen.


----------



## Hades375 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Hades375 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hm... also ich habe immer noch extreme Performanceprobleme, gibt es denn sonst niemanden mit ähnlichen Probleme?
> ...



LOL

Der Edit beschreibt genau das, was ich gerade auch in einem Nvidia-Forum gelesen habe und sofort getan habe.
Ob Sie es glauben oder nicht, ich habe nach neu-Installation des Nvidia-Treibers ohne die 3D-Vision Komponenten jetzt in Innenbereichen über 30 FPS mehr. Wieso das so ist, ist mir sehr schleierhaft, jedenfalls kann ich The Witcher 2 jetzt auf beinahe maximalen Einstellungen (ohne Übersampling, Motion Blur und Tiefenunschärfe und SSAO) völlig problemlos bei stabilen 30-35 FPS spielen.

Super


----------



## LordCrash (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> stawacz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > habt ihr sonst keine anderen sorgen als euch wegen 2-3% aufzuregen
> ...


Wenn 2-3% völig egal sind, da kann man die gesamte Wertung ja auch gleich ganz sein lassen. Wenn die Redaktion eine Spielspaßwertung in 1%-Schritten für sinnvoll erachtet, dann kann man den Usern/Lesern ja wohl kaum vorwerfen, dass sie hier Kritik anbringen oder anderer Meinung sin.....   

Irgendwie glaube ich aber nicht, dass PC Games den Mut aufbringt, das Punkte- bzw. Prozentsystem ganz abzuschaffen und Tests nur noch in Textform zu veröffentlichen. Das wäre dann wohl zu viel der Innovation.  


Zur Performance:
Ich spiele mit einem Core i5 750, 4GB Ram und einer ATI Radeon 4890 mit serienmäßiger Übertaktung und kann das Spiel damit mit hoher Grafikeinstellung (keine Untereinstellung geändert) ohne große Performanceeinbrüche zocken (ich zähle aber keine FPS, das halte ich für sinnlos).
Vielleicht ist das aber ein Nvidia-only Problem. Immerhin gehört meine Graka ja jetzt auch nicht mehr der neuesten Generation an (der Graka-Treiber dafür ist übrigens steinalt, wahrscheinlich schon über ein Jahr alt).


----------



## stawacz (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

jup,verzweifelt is der richtige ausdruck  

hab hier 5 verschiedene tabs mit verschiedenen foren offen und warte jeweils auf die eingebung von irgendwem  

wär super wenn du was finden würdest,,wie gesagt,das mit der ini umschreiben hat bei mir nicht geklappt


----------



## Felix Schuetz (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



Hades375 schrieb:


> FelixSchuetz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > _*edit:*_ Ich lese gerade in mehreren Foreneinträgen, dass es was bringen soll, wenn man bei der Installation des neuen Nvidia-Treibers die 3D-Vision-Komponenten nicht mitinstalliert. Ich habe wirklich keine Ahnung, was das bringen soll, doch manche Spieler berichten, dass das bei ihnen geholfen hat - und die hatten vorher auch über niedrige FPS in Innenräumen geklagt. Vielleicht bringt's ja auch bei dir was?
> ...


Na dann - viel Spaß beim Zocken.   Lass mal später hören, wie es bei dir lief und ob die Performanceprobleme damit wirklich aus der Welt sind.


----------



## LordCrash (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



rumo1337xD schrieb:


> Als ich die 88% Wertung sah, habe ich mich für CD-Project gefreut.
> Nachdem ich dann 10 Stunden auf überlasteten Servern TW2 bei Steam runtergeladen hatte, wollte ich es auch gleich spielen. Nach 2 Stunden habe ich es völlig entnervt aufgegeben und bin schlafen gegangen.
> Das Kampfsystem ist sowas von für den *****. Gegen einen Gegner isses ja noch lustig, auch 2 Gegner machen Spaß. Bei mehr als 3 Gegnern kann man es dann fast lassen. Man wird einfach umgehauen. Ich bin in den 2 Stunden sicherlich häufiger gestorben, wie in 41 Stunden TW1EE.
> Naja, meine Spielspaß könnte man mit einer 0-10er Wertung beschreiben. Triss' Held ist ein einfacher Jammerlappen, der sich von 3 08/15 Heinis umklatschen lässt. In TW1EE war das von anfang an nicht der Fall.
> ...


Für das Kampfsystem braucht man einfach ein bisschen Einarbeitung, das ist anfangs gerade in Gruppen sehr unübersichtlich. Wenn man sich allerdings mal reingefunden hat und das mit den Ausweichrollen, dem Blocken und dem Magieeinsatz richtig drauf hat, dann machen auch die Kämpfe durchaus Spaß und sind auch gegen größere Gegnergruppen erfolgsversprechend. Wenn dir der Schwierigkeitsgrad zu hoch ist, dann setz ihn doch einfach eine Stufe runter. Auf der leichten Einstellung sind auch Gegnergruppen ohne Magieeinsatz nur mit dem Schwert besiegbar.

Generell sollte man aber dann und wann auch einfach die Flucht ergreifen und sich dann Gegner teilweise einzeln vornehmen oder eine Hit-and-Run Taktik verfolgen. Bei Gothic 2 oder ähnlichen Games konnte man auch nicht einfach komplette Gegnergruppen besiegen, sondern musste sie einzeln bekämpfen. Damals hat das aber anscheinend niemanden gestört (so wie das gesamte Kampfsystem von Gothic zu keiner Abwertung geführt hat, obwohl das bestimmt nicht das Gelbe vom Ei war), sondern es wurde als "angenehm fordernder Schwierigkeitsgrad betitelt. Man könnte auch sagen, dass es einfach kein Casual-Game ist und auch keins sein soll.


----------



## rumo1337xD (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Mal 'ne Frage:
Welche Grafikeinstellungen bringen am wenigstens Optik verglichen mit dem Ressourcenverbrauch?
Bitte entsprechende Einstellung mit englishen Namen sagen, da ich das Spiel auf english habe und mich mit den Grafikeinstellung nicht sooo gut auskenne


----------



## Hades375 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Hades375 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > FelixSchuetz schrieb:
> ...


Läuft jetzt absolut hervorragend. In den Innenbereichen, wo ich vorher 5-7 FPS hatte, habe ich jetzt gute 40-45. Unfassbar.
Im Kerker, bei der ersten Cutscene vorher 12, nachher 50 (!!) FPS und das auf oben genannten Einstellungen.
Wahnsinn... Wieso macht die 3D-Vision Komponente so viel aus?

In den Außenbereichen hat sich (im Vergleich zu den Innenbereichen) wenig verändert. Vorher besagte 25 (bei ganz vielen NPC und hoher Weitsicht) bis zu 35 (Wenn nur Geralt da ist und nicht so weit schauen kann) und jetzt 30 und bis zu 45 FPS.

Jetzt fange ich das Game gerade nochmal von vorne an, um es auch in voller Pracht genießen zu können


----------



## Felix Schuetz (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



LordCrash schrieb:


> FelixSchuetz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > stawacz schrieb:
> ...


Das hat nix mit fehlendem Mut zu tun. Bei uns gibt's reichlich Kollegen, die eine Wertung in Zahlen sofort abschaffen würden. Ich kenne auch viele Kollegen von anderen Magazinen, die der gleichen Meinung sind. Doch leider ist genau diese blöde Zahl am Ende des Artikels nunmal das, was unsere Leser immer wieder fordern und zuerst betrachten. Schau dir die Kommentare unter unseren Tests doch einfach mal an - wäre die Zahl wirklich so unwichtig, müsste man auch nicht ständig darüber streiten.   Daher können wir die Wertung auch nicht einfach abschaffen, nur weil du glaubst, das sei innovativ (was es übrigens nicht ist). Wir kritisieren sicher keine Leser dafür, wenn sie anderer Meinung sind. Aber nur weil manche Leute glauben, dass ein Spiel einen Punkt mehr oder weniger verdient hätte, berufen wir hier keine Krisensitzung ein. Test und Wertung sind fertig - und dazu stehen wir auch.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



rumo1337xD schrieb:


> Mal 'ne Frage:
> Welche Grafikeinstellungen bringen am wenigstens Optik verglichen mit dem Ressourcenverbrauch?
> Bitte entsprechende Einstellung mit englishen Namen sagen, da ich das Spiel auf english habe und mich mit den Grafikeinstellung nicht sooo gut auskenne


Da kann ich dich nur an meine Kollegen von PC Games Hardware empfehlen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Nyx-Adreena schrieb:
> 
> 
> > FelixSchuetz schrieb:
> ...


Nene, nachher lese ich noch von einem negativen Aspekt, der mir vorher gar nicht aufgefallen ist und der mich dann anfängt zu stören. 
Da bin ich eigen...zumindest bei diesem Titel.
Reicht ja schon, dass ich nun besser aussortieren muss...obwohl ich in Teil 1 die Sachen aus dem Lager nie wieder angerührt habe, aber man weiß ja nie. 

Wenn ich das erste Mal durch bin, lese ich den Test und meckere dann auch rum, weil das Spiel drei Punkte zu viel oder zu wenig bekommen hat.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Wenn ich das erste Mal durch bin, lese ich den Test und meckere dann auch rum, weil das Spiel drei Punkte zu viel oder zu wenig bekommen hat.


Wunderbar, wir freuen uns.


----------



## LordCrash (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> LordCrash schrieb:
> 
> 
> > FelixSchuetz schrieb:
> ...


Die Leser betrachten die Zahl aber (wahrscheinlich) vor allem deshalb, weil sie nunmal dasteht. Wo nichts ist, kann ich nichts betrachten.   
Dasselbe gilt doch auch für die Kommentare hier: wo es keine Prozentwertung gibt (mit der das Spiel leider? auch im Vergleich zu anderen Titel einordenbar ist), kann auch nicht darüber gestritten/diskutiert werden. Am Test an sich, also dem Text, hatte bisher ja kaum jemand was auszusetzen, soweit ich das verfolgt habe.

Letztenlich wäre es also ein spannendes Experiment, die Punkte-/Prozentwertung mal wegzulassen. Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass die PC Games dies mal versucht hätte. Und daher habe ich von Mut gesprochen, da es schon ein (ökonomisches) Wagnis wäre, ob ein derartiges Testsystem bei den Lesern ankommen würde und die Verkaufszahlen stabil bleiben würde. Oder sehe ich das immer noch falsch?

P.S.: Ich finde es übrigens klasse, dass du hier so bereitwillig Rede und Antwort stehst und auch bei Kritik deinen Standpunkt darlegst. In vielen Foren wird man leider einfach ignoriert bzw. es kümmert sich kein Verantwortlicher um die Community.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



LordCrash schrieb:


> Die Leser betrachten die Zahl aber (wahrscheinlich) vor allem deshalb, weil sie nunmal dasteht. Wo nichts ist, kann ich nichts betrachten.    Dasselbe gilt doch auch für die Kommentare hier: wo es keine Prozentwertung gibt (mit der das Spiel leider? auch im Vergleich zu anderen Titel einordenbar ist), kann auch nicht darüber gestritten/diskutiert werden. Am Test an sich, also dem Text, hatte bisher ja kaum jemand was auszusetzen, soweit ich das verfolgt habe.


Klar, das Problem mit den Wertungszahlen ist hausgemacht - irgendwer hat mal vor 20 Jahren damit angefangen, seitdem machen es praktisch alle. Es gibt kein perfektes System und es wird immer, wirklich immer einen Spieler geben, der deine Meinung schlichtweg nicht teilt. Und dann kannst du in der Regel die Sekunden runterzählen, bis irgendwer hübsch anonym ins Forum kommt und mal eben die gesamte Branche der Spieleredakteure auf den Scheiterhaufen schimpft. Das kann man nicht verhindern. Darum raten wir auch unseren neuen Kollegen: Leg dir ein dickes Fell zu. 

Ich kann dir nur aus meiner Sicht sagen: Spiele zu bewerten ist keine Wissenschaft, da geht es vielmehr um eine gute Mischung aus Sachkenntnis und Leidenschaft. Doch leider wird (weltweit) erwartet, dass am Ende ein Zahl drunter steht. Wir machen es uns beim Bewerten von Spielen wie The Witcher 2 jedenfalls ganz sicher nicht leicht und wissen natürlich, wie kritisch unsere Leser diese Zahlen letztendlich auseinandernehmen. 



> Letztenlich wäre es also ein spannendes Experiment, die Punkte-/Prozentwertung mal wegzulassen. Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass die PC Games dies mal versucht hätte. Und daher habe ich von Mut gesprochen, da es schon ein (ökonomisches) Wagnis wäre, ob ein derartiges Testsystem bei den Lesern ankommen würde und die
> Verkaufszahlen stabil bleiben würde. Oder sehe ich das immer noch falsch?


Wir diskutieren immer wieder mal darüber, die Wertung spaßeshalber wegzulassen. Doch Fakt ist leider, dass viele Leute die Artikel nicht lesen oder sie nur kurz überfliegen - denen ist die Zahl einfach wichtiger. Das merkt man auch  an vielen Foren-Kommentaren. Übrigens einer der vielen Gründe, weshalb unsere Pro- und Contra-Punkte bei der Wertung stehen - die sollen helfen, auch auf die Schnelle ein genaueres Bild von der Wertungsfindung zu bekommen. Wäre es ein Risiko, die Zahl einfach wegzulassen, könnten wir dadurch treue Leser verlieren? Ja, bestimmt. Ist es das Risiko also wert, um künftig jede Form von Streitgespräch wegen ein-zwei Prozentpünktchen zu unterbinden? Nein, aus meiner Sicht jedenfalls nicht.



> P.S.: Ich finde es übrigens klasse, dass du hier so bereitwillig Rede und Antwort stehst und auch bei Kritik deinen
> Standpunkt darlegst. In vielen Foren wird man leider einfach ignoriert bzw. es kümmert sich kein Verantwortlicher um die Community.


Kein Problem - soviel Zeit muss schon sein.

So - und jetzt bitte back to topic: The Witcher 2.


----------



## Vordack (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> So - und jetzt bitte back to topic: The Witcher 2.



Ich habs zwar noch nicht gespielt (und den Test auch nicht gelesen) aber ich finde die Wertung eindeutig zu hoch


----------



## der-jan (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> der-jan schrieb:
> 
> 
> > FelixSchuetz schrieb:
> ...




ich habe nur geschrieben, daß presseargenturen eben sachen wie "presskits" versenden etc und daher nicht 100 % klar ist ob ein jeweiliger tester da wirklich das teil durchspielt oder sich zb den plot aus nem walkthrough zusammenreimt, ob er so spielt, daß er (wenn gegeben) alle spielenden "freischaltet" oder sich ggf anhand savegames, mit videoschnipseln (oder wiederum walkthroughs) usw die infos sammelt

mit keiner silbe hab ich geschrieben, daß ich weiß wie du speziell das bei the witcher 2 gemacht hast - da halb ich natürlich keinerlei infos zu und daher wären solche behauptungen ja auch recht abstrus von mir 

abstrus deinerseits ist aber auch mir gleich mit "verbreite keinen unsinn" zu kommen - nur weil ich sachen wie "presskits" mal erwähne - und in dem nächsten posting, in dem du dann die existenz von presskits bestätigst gleich nachlegst mit "was ist dein problem..."?

von daher nehm ich mir mal das recht heraus dich für deinen ton zu kritiesieren  und verbleibt mir meinerseits freundlichen grüßen und wünsch dir auch noch nen schönen tag


----------



## Felix Schuetz (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



der-jan schrieb:


> ich habe nur geschrieben, daß presseargenturen eben sachen wie "presskits" versenden etc und daher nicht 100 % klar ist ob ein jeweiliger tester da wirklich das teil durchspielt oder sich zb den plot aus nem walkthrough zusammenreimt, ob er so spielt, daß er (wenn gegeben) alle spielenden "freischaltet" oder sich ggf anhand savegames, mit videoschnipseln (oder wiederum walkthroughs) usw die infos sammelt


Ein Tester, der ein so wichtiges Spiel wie The Witcher 2 nicht durchspielen kann, der sich Infos einfach zusammenreimt, sollte mit Sicherheit keine Artikel schreiben. Presskits haben damit übrigens nichts zu tun - die gibt es schon Jahre vor Release und enthalten praktisch immer nur Infos zum Spiel und Bildmaterial, welches wir in Tests aber natürlich nicht verwenden.



> mit keiner silbe hab ich geschrieben, daß ich weiß wie du speziell das bei the witcher 2 gemacht hast - da halb ich natürlich keinerlei infos zu und daher wären solche behauptungen ja auch recht abstrus von mir


Die waren auch so abstrus genug.



> abstrus deinerseits ist aber auch mir gleich mit "verbreite keinen unsinn" zu kommen - nur weil ich sachen wie
> "presskits" mal erwähne - und in dem nächsten posting, in dem du dann die existenz von presskits bestätigst gleich nachlegst mit "was ist deinproblem..."?


Vielleicht solltest du dein erstes Posting nochmal lesen. Das war kein "ich hab nur mal ein Presskit erwähnt". 



> von daher nehm ich mir mal das recht heraus dich für deinen ton zu kritiesieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Da ich deine süffisanten Kommentare weder als fair noch als freundlich empfinde, nehme ich mir das Recht heraus, bei meinem Tonfall zu bleiben. Trotzdem auch dir freundliche Grüße und natürlich einen schönen Tag.


----------



## stawacz (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

so...endlich hab ich das hinbekommen mit dem invertieren.hatte von der erstinstallation noch reste drauf,deshalb hat das ini umschreiben nich geklappt,,,,aber nu gehts und alles is super  

zum spiel:bin grad am ende vom prolog und muss sagen das es mir bisher recht gut gefällt.die inszenierung is super und erinnert ein wenig an dem AC brotherhood prolog,der war ja ähnlich spektakulär.
auch das kampfsystem erinnert(zumindest mit dem gamepad)stark an assassins creed,was ich garnich mal so schlecht finde.viel mehr kann ich auch noch garnich sagen,dazu muss ich erstmal weiter zocken,,,

performance probleme oder abstürze hab ich keine bisher gehabt,,einzig ein bug wo von einem soldaten nur die klamotten da standen und mich beschossen haben  

ansonsten läufts super,,also bis nachher


----------



## Felix Schuetz (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



stawacz schrieb:


> so...endlich hab ich das hinbekommen mit dem invertieren.hatte von der erstinstallation noch reste drauf,deshalb hat das ini umschreiben nich geklappt,,,,aber nu gehts und alles is super
> 
> zum spiel:bin grad am ende vom prolog und muss sagen das es mir bisher recht gut gefällt.die inszenierung is super und erinnert ein wenig an dem AC brotherhood prolog,der war ja ähnlich spektakulär.
> auch das kampfsystem erinnert(zumindest mit dem gamepad)stark an assassins creed,was ich garnich mal so schlecht finde.viel mehr kann ich auch noch garnich sagen,dazu muss ich erstmal weiter zocken,,,
> ...



Prima, dass das geklappt hat. Viel Spaß!


----------



## Luzif3r (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Ich hab mich jetzt auch in vielen foren umgehört und habe sehr viele enttäuschte posts gelesen. Angefangen von massiven Installationsproblemen, Bugs und was mich persönlich am meisten nervt sind die Performanceprobelme....so als Vergleich zieh ich mal AC BH heran, das lief bei mir fantastisch! ich hatte nie Ruckler nichtmal bei vielen Gegnern und hatte obere Einstellungen laufen....Das hat richtig spass gemacht beim zocken. The Withcer 2 läuft bei mir selbst auf niedirgen Einstellungen schlecht und sieht demenstprechend dann auch aus, Hab mal aus Spass die Einstellung hoch gestellt...Wenns laufen würde ist es echt schön, keinen Zweifel. Das Kampfsystem...hmm naja meines erachtens sehr umständlich und ungenau. Schade, Story und inszenierung sind Genial. 

Achja und liebe Redaktion, ich verstehe das ihr euch nicht freut wenn ihr wegen der Bewertung blöd angemacht werdet ABER für viele ist diese ein Kaufkriterium bzw auch nicht, demenstprechend Groß ist der ärger wenn es dann einfach nicht den Erwartungen entspricht die die Wertung vorgibt. Versetzt euch auch mal in diese Lage.

Leser als zu Bequlem/ zu faul zu bezeichen weil sie nicht den ganzen Artikel Lesen find ich auch nicht sonderlich Klug, diese Leser sind eure KUNDEN und letztendlich euer Lebensunterhalt, denkt mal drüber nach und beobachtet mal in der Industrie ob Firmen sich über das verhalten ihrer Kunden öffentlich beschweren?!?! Eher nicht.

In relation zu Assasins creed, welches deutlich weniger Probleme hatte, find ich diese Wertung zu Hoch oder die von Brotherhood zu niedrieg!

Wertung The witcher von meiner Seite aus 83 aufgrund der Performance und dem kampfsystem welches den Spielspass Brutal drückt (Ich stehe mit dieser Meinung ja bei weitem nicht alleine da)

In diesem Sinne schönen Tag


----------



## Stonemender (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Hm. Ich weiss nicht. Das man die Ziele in Gruppenkämpfen durch Drücken der ALT-Taste fixieren kann solltet ihr zumindest erwähnen. Dadruch fällt nämlich dieser Problempunkt komplett flach.

Davon ab finde ich es auch zu konsolig. Gar nicht mal so sehr die Steuerung, sondern diese "Wenn das Zeichen kommt, drücke die rechte Maustaste"-Sequenzen. Blödsinn ist sowas.


----------



## HNRGargamel (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

hat schon einer den DLC gedownloadet? bei mir läd der den net runter... :/


----------



## LordCrash (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



Luzif3r schrieb:


> Ich hab mich jetzt auch in vielen foren umgehört und habe sehr viele enttäuschte posts gelesen. Angefangen von massiven Installationsproblemen, Bugs und was mich persönlich am meisten nervt sind die Performanceprobelme....so als Vergleich zieh ich mal AC BH heran, das lief bei mir fantastisch! ich hatte nie Ruckler nichtmal bei vielen Gegnern und hatte obere Einstellungen laufen....Das hat richtig spass gemacht beim zocken. The Withcer 2 läuft bei mir selbst auf niedirgen Einstellungen schlecht und sieht demenstprechend dann auch aus, Hab mal aus Spass die Einstellung hoch gestellt...Wenns laufen würde ist es echt schön, keinen Zweifel. Das Kampfsystem...hmm naja meines erachtens sehr umständlich und ungenau. Schade, Story und inszenierung sind Genial.
> 
> Achja und liebe Redaktion, ich verstehe das ihr euch nicht freut wenn ihr wegen der Bewertung blöd angemacht werdet ABER für viele ist diese ein Kaufkriterium bzw auch nicht, demenstprechend Groß ist der ärger wenn es dann einfach nicht den Erwartungen entspricht die die Wertung vorgibt. Versetzt euch auch mal in diese Lage.
> 
> ...


Wenn man von Performanceproblemen spricht, sollte man sein System angeben, sonst nützt das im Vergleich wenig. Ich spiele mit einer Radeon HD 4890, was bestimmt nicht dem neusten Stand der Technik entspricht, und kann es relativ ruckelfrei genießen. An einer grundlegend schlechten Performance kann The Witcher 2 also nicht kranken. Dann schon eher an Problemen mit den Grafiktreibern (bei Nvidia z.B. mit dem Vision3D Problem), die jedoch - soweit ich gehört habe - behebbar sind.

AC: Brotherhood wurde ja auch monatelang für den PC optimiert/portiert. Die Entwickler von Ubisoft hatten hier jede Menge Zeit, so viele Systeme wie möglich zu testen. Bei CD Project sieht das etwas anders aus, da die Jungs primär für den PC entwickelt haben und sich daher nicht die Mittel haben, die Ubisoft durch seine Konsolenveröffentlichungen hat. Ich kann das schon verstehen, wenn CD Project das Spiel nach jahrelanger Entwicklung auf den Markt bringen will, schließlich müssen die Jungs ja auch von etwas leben. Außerdem baut Brotherhood auf einer wohlbekannten Engine auf, die wohl beherrscht ist. Wenn man - wie bei der Red Engine - einen neuen Grafikmotor und andere neue Techiken in ein Spiel einbaut, ist eben auch die Fehleranfälligkeit höher. Wer nicht die Nerven dafür hat, wartet einfach noch ein paar Tage/Wochen mit dem Kauf, weil CD Project bisher immer sehr kundenfreunlich war und versucht hat, alle Fehler usw möglichst schnell auszubügeln (siehe Witcher 1 EE).

Ich weiß nicht, was ihr alle mit dem Kampfsystem habt. Ich finde es ziemlich gelungen, wenn man einmal den Dreh raushat. Außerdem macht das Kämpfen auch deutlich mehr Spaß, wenn man die entsprechenden Schwertskill usw aufgelevelt hat. Das mit der Ungenauigkeit kann ich so nicht bestätigen, zumindest nicht, wenn man die automatische Gegnerauswahl durch Halten der ALT Taste unterbindet. Einzig die Kameraführung ist im Kampf teilweise etwas unübersichtlich, aber daran gewöhnt man sich recht schnell (war im ersten Teil auch nicht anders).


----------



## LordCrash (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



HNRGargamel schrieb:


> hat schon einer den DLC gedownloadet? bei mir läd der den net runter... :/


Ja. Beim ersten Versuch wollte er bei mir auch nicht, aber dann gings. Teilweise sind, glaube ich, die Server überlastet, dann beginnt er nicht mit dem Herunterladen. In dem Fall musst du wohl etwas warten und es später noch mal probieren.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



Luzif3r schrieb:


> Achja und liebe Redaktion, ich verstehe das ihr euch nicht freut wenn ihr wegen der Bewertung blöd angemacht werdet ABER für viele ist diese ein Kaufkriterium bzw auch nicht, demenstprechend Groß ist der ärger wenn es dann einfach nicht den Erwartungen entspricht die die Wertung vorgibt. Versetzt euch auch mal in diese Lage.


Na klar - und da es jede Menge begeisterter Spieler von TW2 gibt, glauben wir schon, dass unsere Wertung soweit passt. Dass man es nicht jedem Spieler recht machen kann, ist ja klar.



> Leser als zu Bequlem/ zu faul zu bezeichen weil sie nicht den ganzen Artikel Lesen find ich auch nicht sonderlich Klug, diese Leser sind eure KUNDEN und letztendlich euer Lebensunterhalt, denkt mal drüber
> nach und beobachtet mal in der Industrie ob Firmen sich über das verhalten ihrer Kunden öffentlich beschweren?!?! Eher nicht.


Immer langsam, bitte - sowas hat niemand behauptet. Mit keinem Wort sagte ich etwas von faulen Lesern. Das hast du da reininterpretiert. Was ich sagte: Viele Leser schauen sich nur die Wertung und vielleicht noch den Meinungskasten an, lesen aber nicht den Text. Das ist kein Vorwurf - nur eine Feststellung. Wir versuchen dem ja schon entgegenzukommen, z.B. mit kürzeren Absätzen, übersichtlichen Pros und Contras, usw...



> In relation zu Assasins creed, welches deutlich weniger Probleme hatte, find ich diese Wertung zu Hoch oder die von Brotherhood zu niedrieg!


Da Assassin's Creed ein völlig anderes Genre ist, können wir den Vergleich nicht ziehen.



> Wertung
> The witcher von meiner Seite aus 83 aufgrund der Performance und dem kampfsystem welches den Spielspass Brutal drückt (Ich stehe mit dieser Meinung ja bei weitem nicht alleine da)


Klar stehst du nicht mit der Meinung alleine da - auch wir kritisieren das Kampfsystem. Steht übrigens im Text.  



> In diesem Sinne schönen Tag


Danke & auch dir einen schönen Tag


----------



## Felix Schuetz (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



Stonemender schrieb:


> Hm. Ich weiss nicht. Das man die Ziele in Gruppenkämpfen durch Drücken der ALT-Taste fixieren kann solltet ihr zumindest erwähnen. Dadruch fällt nämlich dieser Problempunkt komplett flach.
> 
> Davon ab finde ich es auch zu konsolig. Gar nicht mal so sehr die Steuerung, sondern diese "Wenn das Zeichen kommt, drücke die rechte Maustaste"-Sequenzen. Blödsinn ist sowas.


Klar, man kann per Alt-Taste fixieren. Aber ich finde das wirklich nicht besonders nützlich, schon gar nicht in einem Kampf gegen größere Gegnergruppen. Darum findet es keine besondere Erwähnung. Die Quicktime-Sequenzen (schätze, die meinst du?) sind natürlich ein bisschen aufgesetzt. Aber mich haben sie nicht sonderlich gestört, eben weil sie so einfach sind. Es gibt auch nur wenige davon.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Ich denke bei dem Thema Wertungen wird man nie auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen. Darüber könnte man sicher noch jahrelang philosphieren.
Spielen ist eben zum großten Teil einfach Geschmacksache. Was Redakteur XY z.B. sehr gut findet, das kann Spieler YZ wieder total doof finden und umgekehrt.
Ich hab das zwar nie professionell gemacht, aber so hobbymäßig hab ich auch schon Spiele getestet und es war am Ende nie wirklich einfach, da eine Wertung zu finden. Vor allem eine die Allgemeingültigkeit hat und nicht zu subjektiv ist.
Es ist eben nicht so einfach ein Spiel zu testen, als wenn man einen Fernseher oder eine Waschmaschine testen würde und einfach irgendwelche Punkte abhakt. Denn trotz großer Mängel kann ein Spiel immer noch großartig sein oder trotz weniger Mängel kann ein Spiel einfach nur strunzlangweilig sein. Man kann da also bei einem Spiel nicht wie bei einem Kuchenrezept Punkt für Punkt vorgehen und dann eine Wertung vergeben, was am Ende einfach zählt ist der Gesamteindruck.
Genau die gleiche Sache mit den Erwartungen. Man kann einen Redakteur doch nicht für die eigenen Erwartungen verantwortlich machen. Gerade wenn man ein erwachsener Mensch ist, sollte man eigentlich reif genug sein, sich die Informationen rauszufiltern und sich ein eigenes Bild machen. Wenn man sich da hypen lässt, ist man doch irgendwie selbst schuld - und nur man selbst.

Das war jetzt viel Geblubbere, ich weiß, aber wie gesagt wird man in Sachen Wertungen nie eine machen können, mit der alle einverstanden sind. Die Diskussionen wie hier wird es immer geben


----------



## Felix Schuetz (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Sorry, Doppelpost.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



rumo1337xD schrieb:


> Das Kampfsystem ist sowas von für den *****. Gegen einen Gegner isses ja noch lustig, auch 2 Gegner machen Spaß. Bei mehr als 3 Gegnern kann man es dann fast lassen. Man wird einfach umgehauen. Ich bin in den 2 Stunden sicherlich häufiger gestorben, wie in 41 Stunden TW1EE.
> (...)


Ja, der Gruppenkampfstil fehlt am Anfang mitunter. 
Ich bin gerade in einer Gruppe Nekker gelandet, wo ich auch ziemlich dumm aus der Wäsche geguckt habe, aber es gibt einen Schwertkampfskill namens "Brandung", der dazu führt, dass nicht anvisierte Gegner ebenfalls Schaden erleiden.


----------



## snaffs (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Also irgendwie bekomme ich keine deutschen Untertitel an. Ich hab das Spiel auf Englisch installiert und möchte mir deutschen untertiteln zocken, so wie das im Test vorgeschlagen wurde. Nur bei den Einstellungen kann ich als txt nichts anderes als Englisch anwählen : /


----------



## LordCrash (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



snaffs schrieb:


> Also irgendwie bekomme ich keine deutschen Untertitel an. Ich hab das Spiel auf Englisch installiert und möchte mir deutschen untertiteln zocken, so wie das im Test vorgeschlagen wurde. Nur bei den Einstellungen kann ich als txt nichts anderes als Englisch anwählen : /


Welches Einstellungssetup meinst du? Im Launcher oder im Spiel selbst? Du musst zum einen im Einstellungen-Menü im Lauchner die Untertitel aktivieren und auf deutsch stellen. Dann musst im Spiel im Hauptmenü bei den Spieleinstellungen noch einen Haken bei Untertitel setzen.

Du hast aber schon die deutsche Version gekauft? Ich bin mir nämlich nicht sicher, ob ausländische Versionen (z.B. die UK-Version) überhaupt deutsche Sprache an Bord haben? Installiert hast du das deutsche Sprachpaket auch?


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Ich lese hier häufig von Perfomanceproblemen etc. etc. o.o 
Ich habe folgendes System:
Athlon II X4 630
4GB RAM
Radeon 5770
Win7 Home Premium 64x

Bei mir Läuft The Witcher 2 ohne dieses "Über-Sampling", bei einer Auflösung von 1440x900 auf vollen Details mit 25-30fps in den Außenbereichen und ca. 40fps in den Innenbereichen. Hört sich nicht viel an, aber es läuft rund und flüssig. Von Performanceproblemen kann bei mir keine Rede sein. 

Das einzige, was mich stört, ist das fiese Balancing. Gruppen sind wirklich fürchterlich schwer zu knacken, selbst auf Normal. Da fehlen mir doch sehr die Kampfstile aus dem ersten Teil. Die Bedienung an sich ist etwas umständlich und die Steuerung wirkt ein wenig schwammig, was aber mit der Zeit nicht mehr sonderlich stört. Frei nach dem Motto: "Man gewöhnt sich an alles." Mir ist nur schleierhaft, wo man das Questlog öffnet. Steht nichtmal in der Konfiguration. Gibt es überhaupt ein Questlog, was man öffnen kann? 

An der Grafik hab ich nur wenig auszusetzen, auch wenn die Mängel sehr aufdringlich sind. Da wäre das übertriebene Bloom und die übertrieben Unschärfe. Auch die Schatten wirken recht grob und "körnig". 

Ansonsten ist es ein top Spiel. Bin zwar erst beim ersten Akt, aber ich bin dennoch begeistert.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> (...) Mir ist nur schleierhaft, wo man das Questlog öffnet. Steht nichtmal in der Konfiguration. Gibt es überhaupt ein Questlog, was man öffnen kann?


Öhm, Questlog= Tagebuch= J. 

Sehr schön geschriebenes Questlog übrigens.


----------



## snaffs (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



LordCrash schrieb:


> Welches Einstellungssetup meinst du? Im Launcher oder im Spiel selbst? Du musst zum einen im Einstellungen-Menü im Lauchner die Untertitel aktivieren und auf deutsch stellen. Dann musst im Spiel im Hauptmenü bei den Spieleinstellungen noch einen Haken bei Untertitel setzen.
> 
> Du hast aber schon die deutsche Version gekauft? Ich bin mir nämlich nicht sicher, ob ausländische Versionen (z.B. die UK-Version) überhaupt deutsche Sprache an Bord haben? Installiert hast du das deutsche Sprachpaket auch?


Ich hab die Deutsche USK Version von Amazon gekauft. Ich meinte das Einstellungsmenü im Launcher, weil Ingame kann man ja nur den Untertitel entweder an oder eben aus machen. Im Einstellungsmenü im Launcher gibts eben 2 Kategorien, eine für Audio und eine für die Untertitel. Allerdings lässt sich beidem nur EN anwählen, andere Sprachen stehen garnicht zur Auswahl.


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> RedDragon20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > (...) Mir ist nur schleierhaft, wo man das Questlog öffnet. Steht nichtmal in der Konfiguration. Gibt es überhaupt ein Questlog, was man öffnen kann?
> ...


Asche auf mein Haupt. Danke für die Info. *in Ecke setz und sich dumm fühlen geh*


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Nyx-Adreena schrieb:
> 
> 
> > RedDragon20 schrieb:
> ...


Macht doch nichts: du bist dennoch bis in den ersten Akt gekommen und kannst dir nun einen Kaffee kochen und dir Rittersporns Questerzählungen des Prologs durchlesen.


----------



## spitz-bub-88 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Die Entrüstung über die Wertungen, oder Kopfschütteln zumindest meinerseits, stammt wohl daher, dass viele extrem enttäuscht waren von DA2 - aus verständlichen Gründen. Die meisten "professionellen" Testberichte hingegen gaben ein komplett anderes Bild ab, weil diese Magazine anscheinend zu viel, sagen wir mal, Respekt vor Bioware haben, um ihnen eine auch nur mittelmäßige Note zu verpassen. Hier haben wir nun ein Spiel, dass DA2 sehr ähnlich ist, es aber objektiv betrachtet in allen Bereichen schlägt, trotzdem aber die gleiche Wertung bekommt. Es ist fast so, als würde da mit zweierlei Maß gemessen. Wie soll man sich da noch auf Tests verlassen können?


----------



## Enisra (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



spitz-bub-88 schrieb:


> Die Entrüstung über die Wertungen, oder Kopfschütteln zumindest meinerseits, stammt wohl daher, dass viele extrem enttäuscht waren von DA2 - aus verständlichen Gründen. Die meisten "professionellen" Testberichte hingegen gaben ein komplett anderes Bild ab, weil diese Magazine anscheinend zu viel, sagen wir mal, Respekt vor Bioware haben, um ihnen eine auch nur mittelmäßige Note zu verpassen. Hier haben wir nun ein Spiel, dass DA2 sehr ähnlich ist, es aber objektiv betrachtet in allen Bereichen schlägt, trotzdem aber die gleiche Wertung bekommt. Es ist fast so, als würde da mit zweierlei Maß gemessen. Wie soll man sich da noch auf Tests verlassen können?


ähm
lass mich überlegen, das ist jetzt vielleicht etwas Radikal, aber ich würde sagen in dem man einfach so das gewusel aus Buchstaben aka. Test liest und nicht nur ganz am Ende auf die Zahl schaut?    

Ich mein, dein Text sagt genau das aus, du hast den Test nicht gelesen wo eigentlich genau die Kritikpunkte drin stehen warum das ein in Relation zum ersten ein dürftiger Zweiter Teil ist, aber dennoch kein schlechtes Spiel wurde
Da beschwerst dich das der Test ja sooo gut gewesen wär, hast den aber irgendwo scheinbar nicht gelesen, denn der klang wirklich nicht nach dem was du meinst gelesen zu haben
Eigentlich wär das wirklich mal interesant, wenn mal einen oder Zwei Monate Lang die großen Deutschen Spieletesthefte keine Wertungen vergeben würden, ich würde zu gern mal zusehen wie das aus geht


----------



## LordCrash (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



snaffs schrieb:


> LordCrash schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Welches Einstellungssetup meinst du? Im Launcher oder im Spiel selbst? Du musst zum einen im Einstellungen-Menü im Lauchner die Untertitel aktivieren und auf deutsch stellen. Dann musst im Spiel im Hauptmenü bei den Spieleinstellungen noch einen Haken bei Untertitel setzen.
> ...


Ok. Noch mal die Frage hierzu: Hast du bei der Installation deutsch und englisch als Spielsprachen ausgewählt/installiert? Wenn du hier nur englisch installiert hast, liegst vielleicht daran. Wenn nicht, dann weiß ich auch nicht direkt weiter. Eventuell gibts ja eine INI, wo sich die Textsprache von EN nach DE umstellen lässt???


----------



## Artes (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

also ich weis ja nicht. 88% is schon ein bissel wenig. die magische 90 hätte schon drin sein müssen. DA2 war deutlich schwächer (wenn auch ein super spiel). 

nebenbei erwähnt ihr das keine Körperteile abgetrennt werden. Is das nur ein Flüchtigkeitsfehler oder solte euch das mit 2 Testern und 4x durchspielen nicht aufgefallen sein? Natürlich werden bei besiegten Gegnern ab und an Körperteile abgetrennt....


----------



## SonnyP (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Also ich hab das Game bereits gestern (Mittwoch) durchgezockt, dazu muss ich sagen das ich die eine oder andere Sidequest nicht gemacht habe.
Die Wertung von 88% die PC-Games diesem Meisterwerk (meine Meinung, wem die nicht gefällt Pech gehabt !) gegeben hat, ist schockierend unpassend !!! mindestestens 90% hätte The Witcher 2 schon verdient.

Ich habe nach Dragon Age 2 aufgehört auf Tests von PC-Games oder anderen Konkorenten (z.B. Gamestar) zu hören bzw. mich allzusehr darauf zu verlassen was die "Tester" von sich geben.
Bestes Beispiel ist  "Dragon Age 2", PC-Games sowie Gamestar haben das Spiel im vorraus "hochgelobt" und als "spielenswert" emfunden und was am Ende am Releasetag rauskam war nur ABSOLUTER DRECK !
Wie o.G. das letze Mal das ich auf "Spiele Tests" höre oder mich in jeglicher Richtung beeinflussen lasse !



Wie z.B. diese Kritikpunkte 

-"- KI-Bugs: Selten blieb ein NPC einfach stehen, anstatt wie von der Quest gefordert zu einem Zielpunkt zu laufen. Hier mussten wir einen Checkpoint laden, da sich die Quests sonst nicht beenden ließ. Manche Feinde reagierten auch nur träge oder gleich gar nicht auf Angriffe – das ist zwar blöd, aber nicht kriegsentscheidend" 

davon habe Ich absolut nichts bemerkt, habe es wie o.G. durch und das ohne "KI Probleme"

Falls ich nu i-jemanden "angegriffen" habe mit meiner Meinung, so entschuldige Ich mich.

Greetz 

der P.


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



SonnyP schrieb:


> Also ich hab das Game bereits gestern (Mittwoch) durchgezockt, dazu muss ich sagen das ich die eine oder andere Sidequest nicht gemacht habe.
> Die Wertung von 88% die PC-Games diesem Meisterwerk (meine Meinung, wem die nicht gefällt Pech gehabt !) gegeben hat, ist schockierend unpassend !!! mindestestens 90% hätte The Witcher 2 schon verdient.
> 
> Ich habe nach Dragon Age 2 aufgehört auf Tests von PC-Games oder anderen Konkorenten (z.B. Gamestar) zu hören bzw. mich allzusehr darauf zu verlassen was die "Tester" von sich geben.
> ...


Ich stimme dir zu. The Witcher 2 ist ein top Spiel. War DA2 aber auch. Nur eben "anders" und mit gravierenden Mängeln. Die hat The Witcher 2 allerdings auch. 

Da wäre zum Beispiel das fürchterliche Balancing und die ziemlich fiese Steuerung im Kampf gegen Gruppengegner. Wenn's nur eins von beidem wäre, würde ich das Spiel nochmals aufwerten, aber diese beiden Mängel sind der größte Spielspaßkiller in The Witcher 2. Selbst auf Leicht hauen so manche Gegnergruppen einen fix und flott um, wenn man nicht aufpasst. 
Dazu kommt eben noch die seltsame Bedienung im Menü, ein paar grafische Mängel (übertriebene Unschärfe, überzogener Überstrahleffekt und grobkörnige Schatten). 

Ich halte die Wertung für sehr realistisch und mal ehrlich: 88% sprechen doch wirklich für ein sehr gutes Spiel, oder nicht? Sich um 2 Punkte mehr oder weniger zu streiten, halte ich für wenig angebracht. The Witcher 2 ist ein klasse Spiel, trotz dieser Mängel.


----------



## spitz-bub-88 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



Enisra schrieb:


> Ich mein, dein Text sagt genau das aus, du hast den Test nicht gelesen wo eigentlich genau die Kritikpunkte drin stehen warum das ein in Relation zum ersten ein dürftiger Zweiter Teil ist, aber dennoch kein schlechtes Spiel wurde


  Das ist ja grad der springende Punkt: es IST ein schlechtes Spiel. Nicht nur verglichenn mit seinem Vorgänger, sondern auch mit jedem anderen RPG, das jemals veröffentlicht wurde, vielleicht abgesehen von Arkania. Das spiegelt sich in user Wertungen überall wieder, nicht aber in den meisten "professionellen" Tests.


----------



## Metalhawk (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Ich find die Steuerung mit dem XBOX 360 Pad eigentlich ganz gut inzwischen. Auch Gruppenkämpfe gehen damit ganz gut von der Hand. Alchemie ist etwas fummelig, geht aber auch wenn man weiß wie.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



> nebenbei erwähnt ihr das keine Körperteile abgetrennt werden. Is das nur ein Flüchtigkeitsfehler oder solte euch das mit 2 Testern und 4x  durchspielen nicht aufgefallen sein? Natürlich werden bei besiegten Gegnern ab und an Körperteile abgetrennt....


Damit liegst du leider vollkommen richtig. Hin und wieder fliegen jetzt tatsächlich mal ein paar Arme ab. Warum uns das nicht früher aufgefallen ist? Ich schätze, das Feature kam entweder erst mit dem Releasepatch hinzu oder aber es ist seit dem Releasepatch einfach viel häufiger zu sehen. Würde mich nicht wundern. Hab's nämlich selbst erst in der Verkaufsversion + Patch zum ersten Mal gesehen - in über 60 Stunden hätte mir das vorher doch mal auffallen müssen. Wie auch immer - was du sagst, ist natürlich richtig, und darum wird's auch später noch im Text geändert. Danke für den Hinweis!

_edit: _Habe eben nochmal mit meinem Kollegen gesprochen. Auch er hat in weit über 60 Stunden keine abgetrennten Arme bemerkt. Offensichtlich wurde dieses Feature erst mit dem Releasepatch freigeschaltet bzw es tritt erst seit dem Patch in nennenswerter Häufigkeit auf. Ich habe die entsprechende Textpassage im Test geändert.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



spitz-bub-88 schrieb:


> Die Entrüstung über die Wertungen, oder Kopfschütteln zumindest meinerseits, stammt wohl daher, dass viele extrem enttäuscht waren von DA2 - aus verständlichen Gründen. Die meisten "professionellen" Testberichte hingegen gaben ein komplett anderes Bild ab, weil diese Magazine anscheinend zu viel, sagen wir mal, Respekt vor Bioware haben, um ihnen eine auch nur mittelmäßige Note zu verpassen. Hier haben wir nun ein Spiel, dass DA2 sehr ähnlich ist, es aber objektiv betrachtet in allen Bereichen schlägt, trotzdem aber die gleiche Wertung bekommt. Es ist fast so, als würde da mit zweierlei Maß gemessen. Wie soll man sich da noch auf Tests verlassen können?


Ich verstehe das Problem. Aber nur weil manche Leute die Wertung von DA2 als falsch empfunden haben, soll ich nun eine (höhere) Wertung für The Witcher 2 vergeben, die ich als falsch empfinden würde? Ich fürchte, das geht nicht.


----------



## anjuna80 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Sicherlich wird es immer Diskussionsbedarf bezüglich von Prozentwertungen geben, aber es gibt Möglichkeiten, diese von Redaktionsseite aus so weit wie möglich zu reduzieren (ich wäre auch für Testberichte ohne Prozentwertung, aber das steht ja nicht zur Debatte).
Für den Leser ist es einfach schlicht kaum möglich, die Wertungen wirklich nachzuvollziehen, ohne dass im Test ein Vergleich zu anderen Vertretern des jeweiligen Genres gezogen wird. Ich kann mich noch erinnern, dass es früher zu jedem großen Test eine Tabelle gab, wo das aktuell getestete Spiel mit den 2 besten Vertretern im Genre verglichen wurde, und zwar nach festen Kriterien. So konnte der Leser direkt sehen, aha, da und da ist dieses Spiel besser, und umgekehrt. 
Warum führt man so etwas nicht wieder ein? 
In diesem Zusammenhang würde ich über die Einführung von festen Testkriterien nachdenken, wie zum Beispiel (bei Rollenspielen) Qualtiät der Story, Interaktionsmöglichkeiten, Itemvielfalt usw., diese bei jedem Test abarbeiten und zu einer Bewertung kommen. So kann der Leser schön sehen, wo das eine Spiel Schwächen und das andere Stärken hat. Ist ein Kriterim auf ein Spiel nicht anwendbar (bspw. ist Gruppeninteraktion bei einem Solorollenspiel schlecht möglich), wird dieser Aspekt des Vergleichs ausgeblendet.
Auch hierbei ist noch Subjektivität vorhanden, aber sicher nicht so viel wie bei dieser mMn wirklich schlechten Motivationskurve, die ja einfach nur sagt "Redakteur findet Spiel toll - oder nicht"


----------



## Nefron (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

The Witcher 2 ist ohne Zweifel ein ausgezeichnetes Spiel. Ausserordentlich gutes Welt- und Story-Design und wie gewohnt sehr erwachsen. Das macht das Game einzigartig am Markt, was es erheblich vom allseits bekannten Einheitsbrei - auch bekannt als Breioware bzw. Dragon Brei 2 - unterscheidet. Alleine dafür verdient das Spiel einen Extrapunkt und eine ausgezeichnete Wertung. Umso mehr wundert es, dass beide Spiel dieselbe Wertung erhalten haben. Das Kampfsystem ist zwar gewöhnungsbedürftig, macht aber Spass und ist sehr cool animiert. Es erfordert vor allen Dingen (zumindest auf Schwer) taktisches Vorgehen und den Einsatz aller verfügbaren Mittel (inkl. Alchemie). Hier merkt man deutlich, dass das Spiel auch für Kosolen entwickelt wurde. Dennoch konnte ich mich in letzter Zeit selten so in ein Spiel hineinversetzen. Herzliche Gratulation an unsere polnischen Freunde von CD Project!


----------



## Maskabor (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Wertungen sind immer problematisch, da sie bei künstlerischen Produkten (auch ein Spiel wurde ja kreativ entwickelt) immer eine subjektive Komponente enthalten.

Der Witcher 2 unterscheidet sich positiv von den momentanen Einheitsbrei. 
Das Auspacken des Spiels sorgte für den ersten AHA - Effekt. Ein Handbuch, Lösungsbuch, Karte, Münze usw. Wie in alten Seiten. Und ich rede hier von einer Standardversion. Da können sich viele inkl. Bioware eine Scheibe abschneiden.

Nach 3 - 4 Stunden Spielzeit kann ich für mich das Fazit ziehen, das dies ein Spiel ist, was mich seit langer Zeit wieder in seinen Bann zieht. Ich kann mich frei bewegen und bin nicht in einem Schlauchlevel als DA2 gefangen. 
Ich habe das Gefühl, "etwas zu bewegen", also das Spiel zu gestalten, nicht wie DA2, die Figur nur zu begleiten. Ist aber nur meine subjektive Meinung.

Das Spiel wirkt auf mich erwachsener. Selbst harte Worte passen für mich zur jeweiligen Situation oder Umgebung, wirken nicht gekünstelt oder extra eingefügt, um als "hartes Spiel" durchzugehen. Es passt einfach zur Atmosphäre. 

Das Spiel hat Euch ja laut eigenen Aussagen auch in seinen Bann gezogen. Es ist Spiel mit: <Zitat an>viel Dramatik, beeindruckende Grafik und vor allem: Entscheidungen, die sich spürbar auf den Spielverlauf auswirken – daran muss sich die Konkurrenz in Zukunft messen! <Zitat aus>. 

Viele Sachen davon hat DA 2 vermissen lassen. <Zitat an>Dazu kommen gravierende Änderungen beim Inventar der Figuren und das rigorose Zurückfahren klassischer Rollenspielelemente.<Zitat aus>(Testfazit DA2)

Deswegen stößt es bei einigen (auch mir) auf Unverständnis, das beide Spiele die gleich Wertung haben. Oder man sollte eventuell herausstellen, das hier eine kleine Perle ist, die sich von der Masse abhebt. Sonst werden diese letzten Perlen auch verschwinden. Nichts gegen DA2, aber für mich es zu sehr auf den Mainstreame ausgerichtet und ich habe da nur das Gefühl, die Hauptfigur begleiten zu dürfen (rein subjektiv) .

MfG


----------



## thanke (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Diese Wertung ist die reinste Frechheit, zumindest im Zusammenhang mit der Wertung für DA 2 und ein guter Grund auf die Lektüre der PC Games zu verzichten. Mich würden die tatsächlichen Gründe, oder Interessenskonflikte, für eine solche Beurteilung interessieren.


----------



## FalloutEffect (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

ich spiele derzeit Witcher 2 im zweiten Akt und ich muss sagen, das Spiel macht richtig Spass. 
Verglichen mit DA2, das enttäuscht hat, ist die Geschichte in TW2 wesentlich komplexer und detailierter. Die Rückblenden und die Motive Geralts treiben zum weiterspielen an. Der Verlauf nicht streng linear und es gibt einen Roten Faden. Die Quest sind nicht wild zusammengeschustert worden, nur um einen Sinn zu ergeben. Das eine baut auf den anderen auf und das ist nachvollziehbar, 

Mich erinnert TW2 phasenweise an DAO, nur die Gruppeninteraktion hätte bis (Akt 2) höher ausfallen sollen. So waren die Freunde Geralts in TW1 deutlich stärker ins Geschehen involviert. Aber vielleicht kommt da noch was.

Es gibt im Vergleich zum Vorgänger viel mehr RPG-Elemente, sei es in Dialogen, Inventar oder Entscheidungsfreiheit. Die Charaktere sind sehr gut ausgearbeitet und müssen sich nicht hinter Bioware verstecken. Ich persönlich mag Geralt, er wirkt (auch aufgrund der fortschreitenden Technik) nicht mehr so stocksteif. Auch die Synchro passt viel besser, auf die einzelnen Charaktere.

Die Atmosphäre hat meiner Meinung nach ein bisschen gelitten, das dreckige Wizyma und Umland kamen mir glaubwürdiger rüber. Probleme sehe ich auch mit der Verfolgerperspektive die man nicht beliebig zoomen kann und die Steuerung ist leider etwas problematisch, ich wünschte man könnte diese konfigurieren.

Was die Wertung angeht so denke ich, wäre TW2 vor DA2 erschienen, hätte DA2 warscheinlich eine wesentlich schlechtere Bewertung erhalten. 
Ansonsten rettet TW2 meinen Glauben in RPGs. Jetzt warte ich DE3 und ME3 ab.


----------



## snaffs (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Aha, ich Dummerle hab aus Faulheit die schnelle Installation ausgewählt. Bei der Benutzerdefinierten Installation kann man die Sprache ja auswählen!


----------



## Felix Schuetz (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



snaffs schrieb:


> Aha, ich Dummerle hab aus Faulheit die schnelle Installation ausgewählt. Bei der Benutzerdefinierten Installation kann man die Sprache ja auswählen!


So schaut's aus.


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



thanke schrieb:


> Diese Wertung ist die reinste Frechheit, zumindest im Zusammenhang mit der Wertung für DA 2 und ein guter Grund auf die Lektüre der PC Games zu verzichten. Mich würden die tatsächlichen Gründe, oder Interessenskonflikte, für eine solche Beurteilung interessieren.


Warum wird denn The Witcher 2 eigentlich immer wieder mit Dragon Age 2 verglichen? Natürlich sind beides RPGs, aber im Grunde bieten beide verschiedene Ansätze. DA2 ist ein Party-RPG. The Witcher 2 nicht. Schon allein deswegen ist ein Vergleich eigentlich nicht angebracht. Allein das Spielprinzip ist doch im Grunde genommen jeweils ein völlig anderes. 
Wenn man einen Vergleich ziehen will, dann eher mit der Gothic-Reihe, Risen oder dem ersten The Witcher. Diese Spiele sind The Witcher 2 wohl am ähnlichsten, was sicherlich niemand abstreiten will/kann. 


Ich hab DA2 genauso gern gespielt, wie ich jetzt The Witcher 2 spiele. Oder damals Gothic etc. etc. 
Aber ich sehe keinen Grund, ein Dragon Age 2 mit einem The Witcher 2 zu vergleichen. Beides ist Obst, aber beide sind jeweils verschiedene Sorten. Wo Dragon Age 2 ein vielleicht etwas schrumpliger Apfel ist, der aber noch immer genießbar ist, ist The Witcher 2 eben eine Birne ohne Stiel. Schmeckt gut, sieht gut aus, ist aber nicht ganz vollständig/perfekt.


----------



## Luccah (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Obwohl ich das Game selbstverständlich nicht durch habe, sehe ich die Wertung ebenfalls weiter oben. Ich kann mir nicht helfen..es kommt mir oft so vor, als ob andere Entwickler oder eben grosse >prominente< Devs eine Art Promi Bonus erhalten. CD Project ist eben noch nicht soo dick drin, wurde in Zeitungen (PCG, GS) auch als "Underdog" bezeichnet, mag ja sein aber ein gleiches Recht für Alle sollte da in jeden Fall die Wertungsbasis darstellen. Zudem sehe ich eben auch die Wertungen von DA2 und eben auch Two Worlds 2 (welches meinen Geschmack so überhaupt nicht traff,grr) und die beiden Wertungen stehen eben irgendwie im keinen Verhältnis zu der Qualität von the Witcher 2 . Es wäre ja zu schön gewesen.  Eben dieser "Underdog" fährt eine 90 ein und Biowares halbherziges DA2  eben "nur" eine 88. Scheinbar alles Politik..thats it.
Die einzigen Kritikpunkte sehe ich bei der Steuerung ( dauert eben etwas sich da einzugewöhnen, geht aber nach ein paar Std) und dann die etwas hölzerne Gesichtsanimationen und augenscheinlich fehlender "eye-catching- Technologie (ich glaub das hiess so^^) Ansonsten ein tolles ,atmosphärisches Spielerlebnis mit den schönsten virtuellen Wäldern, die ich je gesehen habe.


----------



## Hades375 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> SonnyP schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Also ich hab das Game bereits gestern (Mittwoch) durchgezockt, dazu muss ich sagen das ich die eine oder andere Sidequest nicht gemacht habe.
> ...


Wow, moment!   
Die von dir angeführten Grafikfeatures kannst du im Konfigurationsmenü ausstellen!
Die Unschärfe ist sogar noch in Tiefenschärfe (DoF, für schwächere System nach Deaktivierung wichtig für 4-5 FPS) Unschärfe allgemein und Tiefenschärfe in Videosequenzen geteilt.
Der Überstrahleffekt (auch Bloom genannt), aus Oblivion verhasst oder geliebt, kann ebenfalls abgeschaltet werden.

Die grobkörnigen Schatten, welche auch !manchmal! auf Gesichtern auftreten und vorallem in dem Karyanlager, wo man die Giftprobe holen muss, sehr deutlich auftreten, lassen sich durch die "Shadowed Light Qualität" und die Schattenqualität im Allgemeinen regulieren, stellt man diese auf Sehr hoch, sind die Schatten weit aus weniger grobkörnig! Natürlich nicht so fein, wie in einem Assassin's Creed Brotherhood (soll jetzt kein direkter Maßstab sein, nur als Kohärenz) , aber dennoch auffallend besser. Mit einer 1GB Grafikkarte, oder eben besser, müsste das kein Problem sein. Die Bewegungsunschärfe (Motion Blur) kann man ebenfalls ausstellen, würde ich auch empfehlen, weil die ist definitiv übertrieben 

Wenn man diese Änderungen vornimmt, sieht The Witcher 2 (immer noch) ausgezeichnet aus.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Stimme Anjuna zu.  Durch ein solches Verfahren werden die Unterschiede zumindest abgemildert (auch durch das Testen durch zwei unterschiedlich wertende Tester - so Stefan Weiß und Felix Schütz). Das Genre CRPG umfasst beides Party - CRPG und Solo - CRPG. Bei einem Party - CRPG kann ich eben Dinge anders oder geringer gewichtig bewerten als bei einem Solo - CRPG. Aber die Story, Quests etc. sind vergleichbar.

Party - CRPG: bislang immer begrenzte Welt, keine/kaum Fähigkeiten a la Schwimmen, Klettern, Diebstahl etc. (ausnahme Diebstahl: BG), Partyinteraktion
Solo - CRPG: auch offene Welt möglich, Fähigkeiten möglichst gegeben, keine Partyinteraktion


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



Hades375 schrieb:


> RedDragon20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > SonnyP schrieb:
> ...


Recht hast du, aber ich finde, es ist dennoch ein Kritikpunkt. Man gewöhnt sich dran, klar. Aber gerade der Überstrahleffekt ist doch ziemlich derb. Stellt man ihn ab, geht aber dann wieder ein Teil der Atmosphäre flöten, finde ich. Eine Zwickmühle.   
Aber ein großes Leistungsplus bringt die Deaktivierung der Unschärfe und des Motion-Blur auch nicht. Den größten Perfomanceschub bringt die Deaktivierung von SSAO und Über-Sampling. Alles andere fällt eher rein optisch, aber nicht perfomancetechnisch auf. So zumindest sagt es mein Gefühl. 

Und was die Schatten angeht: Ich habe alles auf sehr hoch gestellt. Über-Sampling deaktiviert und spiele mit einer Auflösung von 1440x900. Die Schatten sind trotzdem noch recht grobkörnig.


----------



## Bocky77 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Ich habe mal ne Frage. Die weicht zwar leicht vom Thema ab, ich hoffe Ihr verzeiht mir Ich habe TW1 nie richtig durchgespielt. Ist der Unterschied mit einem TW1 Speicherstand zu starten groß. Macht es Sinn erst einmal TW1 durchzuspielen?


----------



## Felix Schuetz (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



Bocky77 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ne Frage. Die weicht zwar leicht vom Thema ab, ich hoffe Ihr verzeiht mir Ich habe TW1 nie richtig durchgespielt. Ist der Unterschied mit einem TW1 Speicherstand zu starten groß. Macht es Sinn erst einmal TW1 durchzuspielen?


Der Savegame-Import an sich macht keinen großen Unterschied - da geht's mehr um Details. Allerdings empfehle ich trotzdem, zunächst TW1 durchzuspielen - man fühlt sich zu Beginn von TW2 womöglich etwas verloren. Ist aber natürlich kein Muss.


----------



## xocol4t4 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Sehr guter Testbericht!
Da ist wirklich mal ein toller und umfangreicher Einblick für mich draus geworden.
Danke auch für die letzten Sätze zum Thema "Erwachsenenspiel". Das ist, glaube ich
das erste Mal, dass wirklich jemand darauf eingangen ist, dass diverse Aspekte fernab vom Blut in diesem Spiel mit Vorsicht zu geniessen sind.
Ich wollte zwar keine Diskussion vom Zaun brechen, aber gerade einige Dinge sollten meiner Meinung nach nicht in Unterhaltungsmedien/Computerspielen dargestellt werden, wenn sie nur dazu dienen skandal- und sensationsgeile Leute anzufixen.
Es ist immer ein schmaler Grad zwischen oberflächlicher Behandlung von Themen,
die man eigentlich nicht oberflächlich behandeln sollte, und ernsthaften Auseinandersetzungen. 
Ich bin mir gespannt ob mir sowas nicht im Endeffekt den Spielspaß verdirbt
und auf eure Ansichten zu dem Thema!


----------



## Hades375 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Hades375 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > RedDragon20 schrieb:
> ...


Nunja, auf SSAO und OMRSSAO (Der Suchmaschine mit dem G sei Dank = Over-Multi-Rendering-Screen Space Ambient Occlusion) wollte ich jetzt nicht noch eingehen, wurde ja hier schon mehrfach angesprochen.
Jedenfalls, könnte (!) das an der Auflösung liegen. (Natürlich kann immer irgendein Treiber / PhysX was auch immer nicht vorhanden / richtig installiert sein)Ich spiele auf 1920x1200 (24") und habe mit maximalen Schattendetails wirklich nur manchmal diese Schattenkörnung.Übrigens: Falls du mal Mass Effect / 2 gespielt hast, dort gab es die so genannte "Film-Körnung" als Grafikeinstellung. Dann trat genau das auf, was mit den Schatten bei TW2 passiert, vielleicht ist das zum Teil auch so von den Entwicklern vorgesehen.
Ob das mit SSAO und OMRSSAO verschwindet? Mein Rechner findet die beiden Konfigurationen leider nicht sehr amüsant, sonst würde ich es testen 
Bin froh, dass ich jetzt überhaupt (3D Vision Treiber deinstalliert) auf über 35 FPS komme.
Naja, einen Versuch ist es wert.
Morgen dann.


----------



## kornhill (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Ich finde den Test auch gut. Die Wertung ist ok, und ich bin noch nicht am Ende vom Spiel das ich über die abwertenden Punkte wirklich mitreden kann. 

Ich habe gestern den Tip mit linksAlt ausprobiert. Mit der linken Alt Taste kann man die Gegner im Fokus loggen und entloggen. Das funktioniert super, macht die Kämpfe um einiges angenehmer und wird nirgends erwähnt das das funktioniert. Zumindest habe ich es nirgends gefunden. 

Probiert es aus! Die Kämpfe werden wirklich um einiges cooler und vor allem sind sie nicht mehr so ein heilloses durcheinander. Wie konnte CD Project diese Info einfach weglassen  ... nun ja lieber die Info weglassen, als das Feature!


----------



## Felix Schuetz (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



kornhill schrieb:


> Ich finde den Test auch gut. Die Wertung ist ok, und ich bin noch nicht am Ende vom Spiel das ich über die abwertenden Punkte wirklich mitreden kann.
> 
> Ich habe gestern den Tip mit linksAlt ausprobiert. Mit der linken Alt Taste kann man die Gegner im Fokus loggen und entloggen. Das funktioniert super, macht die Kämpfe um einiges angenehmer und wird nirgends erwähnt das das funktioniert. Zumindest habe ich es nirgends gefunden.
> 
> Probiert es aus! Die Kämpfe werden wirklich um einiges cooler und vor allem sind sie nicht mehr so ein heilloses durcheinander. Wie konnte CD Project diese Info einfach weglassen    ... nun ja lieber die Info weglassen, als das Feature!


Ich glaube, das wurde einfach übersehen. CD Projekt hat einige Tutorial-Tipps erst mit dem Releasepatch eingebaut.


----------



## Maniac75 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Also ich bin auch super begeistert vom Game. Die Grafik ist absolut genial und die Geschichte wird super spannend erzählt. Für RPG Fans ein absolutes muss. Ich finde auch die Konsolenlastigkeit nicht sonderlich schlimm. Ich spiele das Game derzeit mit meinem PS3 Kontroller und das funktioniert super. Die Performance ist bei mir auch sehr gut. Ich habe auch keinen High End PC (Q6600 CPU und GTX460), aber ruckeln tut da bisher nix. FAZIT: Wer RPG´s mag KAUFEN ! ! !


----------



## Angeldust (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



xocol4t4 schrieb:


> Ich wollte zwar keine Diskussion vom Zaun brechen, aber gerade einige Dinge sollten meiner Meinung nach nicht in Unterhaltungsmedien/Computerspielen dargestellt werden, wenn sie nur dazu dienen skandal- und sensationsgeile Leute anzufixen.
> Es ist immer ein schmaler Grad zwischen oberflächlicher Behandlung von Themen,
> die man eigentlich nicht oberflächlich behandeln sollte, und ernsthaften Auseinandersetzungen.
> Ich bin mir gespannt ob mir sowas nicht im Endeffekt den Spielspaß verdirbt
> und auf eure Ansichten zu dem Thema!


Das ist die Welt von Sapkowski (Sehr gebildeter Mensch, musst du mal googeln). Es ist tatsächlich in vielen Bereichen ein Sinnbild unserer Welt.

Rassismus, Diskrimierung, Korruption, Gewalt etc. Wer die Bücher gelesen hat (mit die besten Fantasybücher, die ich kenne) weiß wie teilweise bedrückend manche Schilderung sein kann.

Es ist die einzige Welt in RPGs ohne schwarz und weiß, und genau das macht es so "real" und packend.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Hallo,

wer's noch nicht gesehen hat: In der neuen PC Games Premium gibt's neben dem Test auch ein paar nette Extras zu The Witcher 2. Begleitheft, Film auf DVD, ein kleiner DLC und ein Poster. Hurra! Wer Lust hat, darf ab Mittwoch zuschlagen. 

Felix
PC Games


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



Hades375 schrieb:


> RedDragon20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hades375 schrieb:
> ...




Ich wüsste nicht, warum Unterhaltungsmedien solche Themen nicht aufgreifen sollten. Ich finde sogar, sie sollten auch ernstere Themen in einem gewissen Maß behandeln. Ich glaube nicht, dass The Witcher nur dazu da ist, um Skandale und Krawalle zu provozieren, weil dort Themen, wie Rassismus, sexueller Missbrauch etc. behandelt und aufgegriffen werden. Solange die Entwickler wissen, wo die Grenzen des Vertretbaren liegen, sehe ich keinen Grund zur Sorge. 

Und wenn es ein Spiel schafft, Emotionen zu wecken und mich denken zu lassen "Ach du Scheiße...", dann spricht es eindeutig für das Spiel. Ich saß am Ende des ersten Aktes starr vor dem PC, (Spoiler!!!) 



Spoiler



als der Aufstand in Flotsam losbrach und man sah, wie der Mob einzelne Elfen und/oder Zwerge zu Tode prügelte und die Opfer um Hilfe schrien. Oder als sich die Elfe ganz am Ende des ersten Aktes die Pulsadern aufschnitt.


Natürlich gibt es in The Witcher 2 auch heitere, lustige Momente, bei denen ich im Gegenzug laut lachen musste. Der derbe "Fäkal"-Humor ist nicht jedermanns Sache, klar. Aber es passt eben auch alles zusammen, sodass sich trotz des Fantasy-Settings eine realistische Stimmung ergibt.


----------



## chbdiablo (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Bin jetzt im zweiten Akt und finde das Spiel wirklich gut, im Moment ist das wirklich klasse.

Ich habe dort auch den Ritter der Flammenrose gefunden, der mir dank dem importieren Spielstand ein Geschenk überreicht hat - ich frage mich nur welches, im Inventar konnte ich nichts nennenswertes finden


----------



## LordSaddler (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Ich habe nun doch endlich mal den Test im Heft gelesen.

Fragen an Felix: 
1. Witcher 2 ist nach Test nur ca. 2 Stunden hervorragend (Motivationskurve), wie genau wird das festgelegt? 
2. Wann kommt die Wertung inkl. Patch? - Es gibt im Test zwei ziemliche Motivationseinbrüche wegen den Abstürzen.
3. Waren die Schatten bei euch auch "krümelig"?


----------



## stawacz (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

das mit den schatten würd mich auch interessieren,,sieht ja grauenhaft aus.bin die ganze zeit dazu geneigt mein staubtuch zu zücken,weil ich denke da is dreck drauf


----------



## Felix Schuetz (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



LordSaddler schrieb:


> Ich habe nun doch endlich mal den Test im Heft gelesen.
> 
> Fragen an Felix:
> 1. Witcher 2 ist nach Test nur ca. 2 Stunden hervorragend (Motivationskurve), wie genau wird das festgelegt?
> ...


1) Die Motivationskurve im Heft wird grundsätzlich vereinfacht dargestellt, damit's nicht zu unübersichtlich wird. Früher haben wir da wirklich noch jedes Detail eingezeichnet, das Ergebnis war dann meist blankes Chaos in Form einer zittrigen roten Linie. Hat keiner kapiert - darum gibt's schon seit Jahren nur noch vereinfachte Kurven.      Zu TW2: Klar gab es für uns im Test immer wieder mal "Wow!"-Momente, aber die waren eben so kurz, dass wir sie in der Kurve nicht extra einzeichnen lassen. Da sich Kritikpunkte wie Steuerung und Kampfsystem leider durch das gesamte Spiel ziehen, war es für TW2 ohnehin sehr schwer, überhaupt mal auf eine 10 zu kommen. Für mich war The Witcher 2 die meiste Zeit über sehr, sehr gut - nicht mehr, nicht weniger.
2) Die beiden Einbrüche sind nur Beispiele - ich hatte deutlich mehr Abstürze als diese zwei, doch hätten wir die alle eingezeichnet, würde man gar nichts mehr erkennen. Ist im Grunde der gleiche Fall wie bei Punkt 1. Zur Wertung: Der Online-Test in seiner aktuellen Form schließt auch den Releasepatch mit ein. Schau mal hier auf der ersten Seite  unten , da steht alles. Ob es zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt noch eine Nachbetrachtung geben wird, kann ich nicht sagen. Derzeit ist aber keine Aufwertung vorgesehen.
3) Nö, nicht übermäßig. In manchen Szenen wirkten sie zwar etwas unsauber, aber das empfanden wir nie als störend, daher keine Erwähnung. edit: Meinst du die Umgebungsschatten oder eher die Schatten, die manchmal auf den Gesichtern der Charaktere liegen?


----------



## chbdiablo (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Ich denke er meint die körnigen Schatten.. sind mir besonders in Floatsam negativ aufgefallen, siehe hier: http://www.gog.com/en/forum/the_witcher_2/grid_shadows/page1

Screenshots:
 http://i.imgur.com/evYVN.jpg
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/96/witcher21.jpg/

Gelegentlich tauchen die auch auf den Gesichtern während Dialogen auf, wenn die Beleuchtung eben so ist.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



chbdiablo schrieb:


> Ich denke er meint die körnigen Schatten.. sind mir besonders in Floatsam negativ aufgefallen, siehe hier: http://www.gog.com/en/forum/the_witcher_2/grid_shadows/page1
> 
> Screenshots:
> http://i.imgur.com/evYVN.jpg
> ...


Alles klar, dachte mir schon, dass das gemeint war. Ja, wie gesagt - ist uns aufgefallen, hat uns aber nicht weiter gestört. Hätte ich einen größeren Artikel nur über die Grafik geschrieben, hätten ich's aber zumindest mal erwähnt.


----------



## LordSaddler (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

So schnell hätte ich nicht mit einer so ausführlichen Antwort gerechnet, also an dieser Stelle vielen Dank an Felix.   Dadurch ist die Kurve gleich verständlicher geworden. 

"Zum Glück" ist das mit den Schatten kein Einzelfall bei mir, dann kann ich ja beruhigt weiterzocken. Blöde Harpyien.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



LordSaddler schrieb:


> So schnell hätte ich nicht mit einer so ausführlichen Antwort gerechnet, also an dieser Stelle vielen Dank an Felix.   Dadurch ist die Kurve gleich verständlicher geworden.
> 
> "Zum Glück" ist das mit den Schatten kein Einzelfall bei mir, dann kann ich ja beruhigt weiterzocken. Blöde Harpyien.


Wenn sie als größere Gruppe anrücken, lock sie auf einen Fleck und wirf ne Brandbombe rein. Dann ist schnell Ruhe.


----------



## LordSaddler (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> LordSaddler schrieb:
> 
> 
> > So schnell hätte ich nicht mit einer so ausführlichen Antwort gerechnet, also an dieser Stelle vielen Dank an Felix.       Dadurch ist die Kurve gleich verständlicher geworden.
> ...


Ich bin gerade in der Nebenquest (Stichwort: Harpyien-Fallen) und die Biester gehen mir *nicht mehr *in die Fallen rein. Status ist 4/7. Lauf die ganze Zeit im Steinbruch rum.
Irgendwas übersehe ich wohl.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



LordSaddler schrieb:


> FelixSchuetz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > LordSaddler schrieb:
> ...


Es gibt noch andere Nester in der Gegend,  muss also nicht beim Steinbruch sein. Geh mal hoch zu dem Troll, der in seinem Suppenkessel rührt. Von dort aus weiter nach links - da müssten noch ein paar Nester sein. Außerdem findest du noch welche in der Harpyien-Höhle.


----------



## LordSaddler (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> LordSaddler schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich bin gerade in der Nebenquest (Stichwort: Harpyien-Fallen) und die Biester gehen mir *nicht mehr *in die Fallen rein. Status ist 4/7. Lauf die ganze Zeit im Steinbruch rum.
> ...


Danke für den Hinweis. Ich war einfach nur zu schnell. Ich mache die Neben- gerne vor den Hauptquests und deswegen wusste ich noch nichts von der Höhle. Stunden "umsonst" rumgelaufen.


----------



## LordSaddler (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Bin nun im 3. Akt angekommen, der erste Eindruck ist wirklich ernüchternt (in der Stadt), mal abwarten, was noch kommt. Die Stadt wirkt sehr ausgestorben und langweilig, hat vielleicht die Zeit gefehlt? 

Die abgetrennten Arme sind mir nur im Prolog aufgefallen, vielleicht war das auch von den Entwicklern nicht beabsichtigt.
Schade finde ich es, dass man bis jetzt nirgendwo Bier, Schnaps (besonders in der Zwergenstadt) oder Fisstech kaufen konnte - klar man braucht es nicht, aber im ersten Teil fand ich es doch irgendwie ganz lustig. Vielleicht wollte man auch unbedingt ein "Ab 16" erreichen.

EDIT: Als ich es bei gameware.at vorbestellt hatte, war "Abtrennbare Gliedmaßen" noch als Feature aufgezählt. Ich finde aber bei Witcher 2, dass das kein Mensch braucht.


EDIT²: Bin nun das erste mal durch. Kann mich dem Test von Felix nur anschließen, der 3. Akt fällt wirklich strak ab im Vergleich zu den ersten. Trotzdem ist es ein super Spiel. Freue mich schon auf den 2. Anlauf.


----------



## LordCrash (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



LordSaddler schrieb:


> Bin nun im 3. Akt angekommen, der erste Eindruck ist wirklich ernüchternt (in der Stadt), mal abwarten, was noch kommt. Die Stadt wirkt sehr ausgestorben und langweilig, hat vielleicht die Zeit gefehlt?
> 
> Die abgetrennten Arme sind mir nur im Prolog aufgefallen, vielleicht war das auch von den Entwicklern nicht beabsichtigt.
> Schade finde ich es, dass man bis jetzt nirgendwo Bier, Schnaps (besonders in der Zwergenstadt) oder Fisstech kaufen konnte - klar man braucht es nicht, aber im ersten Teil fand ich es doch irgendwie ganz lustig. Vielleicht wollte man auch unbedingt ein "Ab 16" erreichen.
> ...


Hast du die Romane von Sapkowski gelesen? Würde mich nur mal interessieren, weil ich finde, dass gerade der 3. Akt für Geralt-Fans ziemlich interessant ist und auch eher wieder die ruhigere und düsterere Stimmung der Romane einfängt. Mir persönlich hat der 3. Akt jedenfalls gut gefallen. So kurz vorm Finale habe ich auch keine großen Nebenaufgaben mehr erwartet, daher stört es mich nicht groß, wenn ich hier außer dem Finale nicht mehr viel zu tun habe. Darüber hinaus handelt es sich auch um keine Stadt, sondern um eine Elfenruine, die einfach als Verhandlungsort dient. Dort sind also nur die Delegationen und ein paar fahrende Händler usw., das ist also eigentlich ganz angemessen.

Mich würde darüber hinaus wirklich interessieren, wie die Spielspaßwertung ausgefallen wäre, wenn man den 3. Akt einfach schon Epilog genannt hätte (und Nebenaufgaben wie den Gargoylenauftrag einfach weggelassen hätte). Dann wäre es einfach ein knackiges Finale mit starkem Schluss gewesen und wahrscheinlich hätte sich keiner beschwert. 

Was mich generell noch interessieren würde: Felix hat erwähnt, dass es vielleicht einen Nachtest gibt, in dem der Releasepatch (und jetzt eventuell noch Version 1.1 ohne DRM) stärkter einbezogen wird. Wird es das noch geben oder nicht?


----------



## Felix Schuetz (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



LordCrash schrieb:


> Hast du die Romane von Sapkowski gelesen? Würde mich nur mal interessieren, weil ich finde, dass gerade der 3. Akt für Geralt-Fans ziemlich interessant ist und auch eher wieder die ruhigere und düsterere Stimmung der Romane einfängt.
> 
> Mich würde darüber hinaus wirklich interessieren, wie die Spielspaßwertung ausgefallen wäre, wenn man den 3. Akt einfach schon Epilog genannt hätte (und Nebenaufgaben wie den Gargoylenauftrag einfach weggelassen hätte). Dann wäre es einfach ein knackiges Finale mit starkem Schluss gewesen und wahrscheinlich hätte sich keiner beschwert.
> 
> Was mich generell noch interessieren würde: Felix hat erwähnt, dass es vielleicht einen Nachtest gibt, in dem der Releasepatch (und jetzt eventuell noch Version 1.1 ohne DRM) stärkter einbezogen wird. Wird es das noch geben oder nicht?


Habe einige der Romane gelesen, doch deshalb hat mir der dritte Akt nicht besser gefallen. 

Nein, es hätte nichts an der Wertung geändert, wenn man den dritten Akt bereits als Epilog bezeichnet hätte. Ändert ja nichts daran, dass die Story gegen Ende an Dramatik und Spannung verliert. Finde den Schluss weder knackig noch stark.

Einen Nachtest habe ich nicht in Aussicht gestellt. Ich sagte nur, dass wir uns den Releasepatch anschauen und ggf die Wertung um einen Punkt anpassen. Da der Releasepatch aber unserer Meinung nach nicht genug gefixt hat, gab's auch keine Aufwertung. Steht auch so auf Seite 1 im Test. Nachtests gepatchter Versionen machen wir generell nicht, nur Releasepatches beziehen wir noch in die Wertung ein - immerhin bekommt der Käufer ja nie die ungepatchte Version zu Gesicht.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> LordCrash schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hast du die Romane von Sapkowski gelesen? Würde mich nur mal interessieren, weil ich finde, dass gerade der 3. Akt für Geralt-Fans ziemlich interessant ist und auch eher wieder die ruhigere und düsterere Stimmung der Romane einfängt.
> ...


Über die Geschichte an sich hatte ich mich an   anderer Stelle   mit zahllosen Spoilern bereits ausgelassen, daher versuche ich meinen "Schreibschwall" mal zu bremsen. (klappt eh nicht)     

Aber ich muss von meiner Warte aus zustimmen. Zum einen hatte ich den Eindruck, dass der dritte Akt zu schnell vorbei ist, was nun nicht der schlimmste Enttäuschungsfaktor ist, ich hätte nur gerne noch etwas mehr Zeit mit dem Spiel verbracht.
Die Grundvoraussetzung, die eventuell für Teil 3 geschaffen wird, würde ich auch ok finden (



Spoiler



neuer Krieg mit Nilfgaard, Suche nach Yennefer? Obwohl das für mich ein wenig wie der Heilige Gral der Bücher ist und ich nicht weiß, ob sie sich daran trauen sollten


)

Dennoch habe ich in meiner Spielvariante ein deutliches Problem mit dem Ende: die totale Unwissenheit.     
Es folgt ein *enormer Spoiler* unter anderem zum Rebellenweg und dem Ende:


Spoiler



Was geschah mit Saskia und Iorweth, beide schwer verletzt und von Geralt dezent im Stich gelassen, da ich lieber Triss vor den Nilfgaarder Folterknechten bewahren wollte? Kann die Gedankenkontrolle Eilharts von Saskia genommen werden? Was geschah mit der Zauberin? Wo war Roche? (gut, das wissen jene, die im Spiel an seiner Seite blieben) etc.



Das Ende des ersten Teils war da etwas "runder". Ich bin zwar nicht völlig frustriert, das Spiel war einmalig toll, aber es ist schade. Nun hoffe ich darauf, dass all die Fragen im dritten Teil ordentlich geklärt werden und der Spielstandimport damit mehr Relevanz haben wird.


----------



## LordCrash (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> LordCrash schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hast du die Romane von Sapkowski gelesen? Würde mich nur mal interessieren, weil ich finde, dass gerade der 3. Akt für Geralt-Fans ziemlich interessant ist und auch eher wieder die ruhigere und düsterere Stimmung der Romane einfängt.
> ...


Also ich finde es gerade gut, dass der Schluss eher leise Töne anschlägt. Das ist aber wohl generell mein persönlicher Geschmack. Der letzte Hexerroman endet übrigens auch nicht mit einem groß inszenierten Ende, sondern lässt vieles im Ungewissen bzw. versucht erst gar nicht, ein "rundes" Ende hinzubiegen. Daher finde ich das Ende in der Tradition der Romanreihe und in Anlehnung an Sapkowskis Erzählstil gelungen, obgleich ich natürlich auch verstehen kann, dass sich der ein oder andere mehr Bombast oder inszenatorische Wucht gewünscht hätte. 



Spoiler



Die beste Entscheidung der Entwickler im Epilog ist z.B. die, dass man Letho einfach am Leben lassen kann und der finale Zweikampf somit gar nicht stattfindet. Das ist echt stark, weil es einfach den Geralt widerspiegelt, den Sapkowski beschrieben hat.f


Vielleicht bringt CD Projekt in ein paar Monaten vielleicht wieder eine Enhanced Edition raus, in die bis dahin veröffentlichten Patches und DLCs zusammengefasst sind. Das ist zwar dann auch keine neue Spielversion, aber immerhin habt ihr die EE des ersten Teils ja auch nachbewertet.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



LordCrash schrieb:


> Also ich finde es gerade gut, dass der Schluss eher leise Töne anschlägt. Das ist aber wohl generell mein persönlicher Geschmack. Der letzte Hexerroman endet übrigens auch nicht mit einem groß inszenierten Ende, sondern lässt vieles im Ungewissen bzw. versucht erst gar nicht, ein "rundes" Ende hinzubiegen. Daher finde ich das Ende in der Tradition der Romanreihe und in Anlehnung an Sapkowskis Erzählstil gelungen, obgleich ich natürlich auch verstehen kann, dass sich der ein oder andere mehr Bombast oder inszenatorische Wucht gewünscht hätte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe mal ein wenig abgeschnitten. 

Ich weiß ja nun durch die Spiele bereits, wie die Saga endet, habe den fünften Roman hier aber immer noch ungelesen liegen, vielleicht gerade deswegen. Denn es stimmt: da wird man ebenfalls im Dunkeln gelassen, aber auch bzw gerade dort hätte mich das wahrscheinlich etwas mitgenommen, würde ich es nicht schon wissen.
Das Gute an der Reihe ist ja, dass einem die Charaktere ans Herz wachsen und man mit ihnen mitfiebern kann; das haben die Entwickler auch im Spiel gut hinbekommen und gerade deswegen hätte ich gerne mehr erfahren.

Ich persönlich hätte auch keinen Bombast gebraucht: 



Spoiler



eine mit Zeichnungen und Musik unterlegte Texttafel, die das ein oder andere erklärt, hätte mir vollkommen gereicht. Es ist auch ok, dass ein Krieg in den Raum gestellt wird, auf dessen Beginn, Verlauf etc. man nun warten muss, bis der dritte Teil erscheint.
Ich hätte nur wenigstens gerne erfahren, ob meine malträtierten Mitkämpfer sozusagen temporär außer Gefahr sind. 
Übrigens ließ ich Letho laufen, das fand ich auch ganz nett gemacht.


----------



## LordCrash (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> LordCrash schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Also ich finde es gerade gut, dass der Schluss eher leise Töne anschlägt. Das ist aber wohl generell mein persönlicher Geschmack. Der letzte Hexerroman endet übrigens auch nicht mit einem groß inszenierten Ende, sondern lässt vieles im Ungewissen bzw. versucht erst gar nicht, ein "rundes" Ende hinzubiegen. Daher finde ich das Ende in der Tradition der Romanreihe und in Anlehnung an Sapkowskis Erzählstil gelungen, obgleich ich natürlich auch verstehen kann, dass sich der ein oder andere mehr Bombast oder inszenatorische Wucht gewünscht hätte.
> ...


Du solltest den letzten Roman aber auf alle Fälle noch lesen, gerade wenn du offene Fragen nicht leiden kannst. Das Schöne an den Spielen ist eigentlich, dass offene Fragen der Bücher beantwortet werden (ob ganz in Sapkowskis Sinn, das wage ich allerdings zu bezweifeln), wenn auch nicht alle. Der letzte Roman ist aber auf alle Fälle der härteste und wahrscheinlich auch der traurigste Teil der Saga, aber das gehört ja zu Hexerwelt dazu und es gibt auf alle Fälle genüg denkwürdige Momente in Die Dame vom See.

Das mit den Charakteren kann ich gut nachvollziehen, geht mir ähnlich. 



Spoiler



Ich war sogar richtig froh darüber, dass sie Yennefer in The Witcher 2 erwähnt haben und auch in Aussicht gestellt haben, dass sie wieder mit Geralt vereint werden könnte.





Spoiler



Zu den Charakteren im Spiel erfährt man nur dann "genug", wenn man mindestens beide Haupthandlungsstränge (also Iorweth und Roche) gespielt hat. Wenn man z.B. mit Roche gespielt hat, erfährt man zwar, was mit Roche passiert (zumindest andeutungsweise), aber Iorweth taucht gar nicht mehr auf und Philippa kommt z.B. nicht mal vor. Das ist wohl einfach das Konzept der Entwickler, obwohl ich darüber auch nicht ganz so froh bin, da ich immer versuche, Entscheidungen so zu treffen, wie sie zu Geralts Charakter (aus den Büchern) passen. 





Spoiler



Deshalb habe ich z.B. auch Roche gewählt, da Geralt sich eigentlich nie mit Elfenwiderstandskämpfern zusammen tun würde, da er den ganzen Widerstand als sinnlos erachtet und generell geschworen hat, Menschen zu beschützen.


Ansonsten muss man The Witcher 2 wohl auch einfach als Teil einer größer angelegten Geschichte verstehen. Die Geralt Roman-Reihe ist ja auch nur mit dem letzten Band vollständig (oder auch nicht.....). Ich denke mal, dass viele offene Fragen in The Wichter 3 (den es hoffentlich gibt) geklärt werden. Das bedeutet zwar langes Warten, aber auf gute Geschichten warte ich gerne. Deshalb werfe ich dem Spiel auch nicht vor, dass das Ende zu viel offen lässt. Lieber eine lange und tiefgründige Geschichte (die sie ja inkl. der Bücher eh schon ist), die sich über mehrere Spiele erstreckt, als lauter zerstückelte Einzelteile, die man irgendwie zwangsweise zu einem "Zwischenstand/-ende" führen muss und dann noch einen Cliffhanger einbauen muss, der auf einen weiteren Teil hinführen soll. Daher finde ich das Ende des zweiten Teils fast besser als das Ende des ersten Teils, so paradox das vielleicht auch klingen mag im ersten Moment.   
Eine kleine Texttafel oder ein Comic, der nach dem Abspann erklärt, was mit den verschiedenen Charakteren weiterhin passiert ist nach dem Epilog oder währenddessen, wäre aber keine schlechte Idee gewesen, das stimmt. Vielleicht gibts sowas ja zu Beginn des 3. Teils, je nachdem, welchen Weg man in The Witcher 2 gewählt hat. Das wäre echt super.


----------



## LordSaddler (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Ich bin zur Zeit dabei die Romane zu lesen, bin aber gerade erst beim 2. Buch. Also gibt es auch noch einige kleine Stellen im Spiel, die mir nicht "soo viel" sagen, das hole ich gerade nach. 
Trotz allem hätte ich mir doch einen umfangreicheren 3. Akt gewünscht, einfach nur weil ich gerne mehr Zeit in Witcher 2 verbringen wollte. Elfenruine hin oder her, liebevoller hätte man es auch dort gestalten können. Man erinnere sich an den wunderschönen 1. Akt. 
Mir erging es da wohl eher so wie Felix. Die NPCs standen nur dumm rum, damit man sie anklickt.

Das offene Ende hat mich nicht gestört. (nur als Vervollständigung)




Spoiler



Gegen Letho habe ich gekämpft, nicht weil ich es aus Sicht der Story wollte, sondern weil ich ein kleines bisschen mehr Spiel wollte.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



LordCrash schrieb:


> Du solltest den letzten Roman aber auf alle Fälle noch lesen, gerade wenn du offene Fragen nicht leiden kannst. Das Schöne an den Spielen ist eigentlich, dass offene Fragen der Bücher beantwortet werden (ob ganz in Sapkowskis Sinn, das wage ich allerdings zu bezweifeln), wenn auch nicht alle. Der letzte Roman ist aber auf alle Fälle der härteste und wahrscheinlich auch der traurigste Teil der Saga, aber das gehört ja zu Hexerwelt dazu und es gibt auf alle Fälle genüg denkwürdige Momente in Die Dame vom See.


Ja, das kann ich mir vorstellen, daher schiebe ich es wahrscheinlich noch ein wenig vor mir her, immerhin fand ich 



Spoiler



Ciris Geschichte während ihrer Gefangenschaft bei Bonhart schon übel. Und Regis ist mir auch ans Herz gewachsen; an dessen Tod mag ich gar nicht denken.


Gelesen wird er aber auf jeden Fall, der Zeitpunkt steht nur noch nicht fest. 

Du solltest trotz deiner Einstellung zur Spielgestaltung gemäß Geralts mutmaßlicher Entscheidungen den Weg der Rebellen ausprobieren. Zum einen kannst du dir dabei immer sagen, dass Geralt noch nicht im Vollbesitz seiner Erinnerungen ist und nun vielleicht eher bereit wäre, sich dem Widerstand anzuschließen. 
Auf der anderen Seite war er bereits in den Büchern immer ein wenig unberechenbar und fair (denk an Cahir, den er mitreisen ließ, obwohl er nicht davon begeistert war), daher würde ich schon sagen, dass er zB 



Spoiler



Iorweth im ersten Akt nicht ausliefern würde, sondern ihm die Chance gäbe, gegen Vernon kämpfen zu können.


Außerdem hat er es noch nie geschafft, sich aus der Politik rauszuhalten und streng genommen, möchte er ja eigentlich nur seinen eigenen Namen reinwaschen und den Mörder stellen. Wer ihm dabei hilft, ist dabei vielleicht nicht so relevant, wie man denken könnte. 
Also nur Mut zum Widerstand. 
Vive la revolution! (äh ja, es ist spät und so   )



LordCrash schrieb:


> Eine kleine Texttafel oder ein Comic, der nach dem Abspann erklärt, was mit den verschiedenen Charakteren weiterhin passiert ist nach dem Epilog oder währenddessen, wäre aber keine schlechte Idee gewesen, das stimmt. Vielleicht gibts sowas ja zu Beginn des 3. Teils, je nachdem, welchen Weg man in The Witcher 2 gewählt hat. Das wäre echt super.


Davon gehe ich aus, obwohl die Entscheidungen aus Teil 1 zumindest in meinem Spielverlauf bis auf zwei Nebendialoge (



Spoiler



Foltest erwähnt Addas Überleben, Iorweth beschwert sich über Yaevinns Romantisierung des Tötens


) kein Gewicht hatten.
Im dritten Teil sollte sich das ändern, ist ja viel passiert...sonst wäre ich auch sauer.


----------



## LordCrash (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ja, das kann ich mir vorstellen, daher schiebe ich es wahrscheinlich noch ein wenig vor mir her, immerhin fand ich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, das ist schon sehr harter Tobak teilweise, in den Büchern. Aber Sapkowski ist da gnadenlos und das ist - so traurig es auch ist - trotzdem gut so. Ein paar der besten Zeilen aus "Die Dame vom See" nach der Schlacht um Schloss Stygga, damit du Lust auf das Buch gekommst (Spoilergefahr!):


Spoiler



(Yennerfer "Wer war das, Geralt?"
"Ein Freund. Er wird mir sehr fehlen."
"War er ein Mensch?"
"Er war die Menschlichkeit in Person."


........


Spoiler



Vor ihnen lag eine Treppe, eine große Treppe, die im Rauch versank, im flackernden Licht von Fackeln und von Feuer in eisernen Körben. Ciri zuckte zusammen. Sie hatte diese Treppe schon gesehen. In Träumen und Visionen.
Unten, weit entfernt, warteten Bewaffnete.
"Ich bin müde", flüsterte sie.
"Ich auch", gestand Geralt und zog den Sihill.
"Ich habe genug von diesem Töten."
"Ich auch."
"Gibt es keinen anderen Ausgang?"
"Nein. Gibt es nicht. Nur diese Treppe. So muss es sein, Mädchen. Yen will den Himmel sehen. Und ich will den Himmel sehen, Yen und dich."
Ciri schaute sich um, blickte zu Yennefer, die sich, um nicht zu fallen, auf das Geländer stützte. Sie holte die Bonhart abgenommenen Medaillons hervor. Den Kater hängte sie sich um den Hals, den Wolf gab sie Geralt.
"Du weißt hoffentlich", sagte er, "dass das nur ein Symbol ist?"
"Alles ist nur ein Symbol." Sie zog Schwalbe aus der Scheide.
"Gehen wir, Geralt."


........


Spoiler



"Ich weiß." Geralt nickte. "Ich danke dir für das Gespräch, Duny. Ich bin dir sehr dankbar, dass du die Gü





Spoiler



te hattest, mir 
Zeit zu widmen. Aber es nützt nichts, länger zu zögern. Ich bin sehr 
müde. Ich habe meine Freunde sterben sehen, die mir vom Ende der Welt 
hierher gefolgt sind. Gefolgt, um deine Tochter zu retten. Außer Cahir 
hat keiner von i





Spoiler



hnen Ciri auch nur gekannt. Doch sie sind hierhergekommen, um sie zu retten. Denn sie hatten Anstand und Edelmut in sich. Und was? Sie haben den Tod gefunden. Ich denke, dass das ungerecht ist. Und wenn es jemand wissen will, ich bin nicht damit einverstanden. Denn eine Geschichte ist einen Dreck wert, wenn die Anständigen sterben und die Lumpen leben und weitermachen. Ich habe keine Kraft mehr, Kaiser. Rufe deine Leute."



Und noch ein paar Abschnitte vom "Epilog" sozusagen (wieder große Spoilergefahr!):


Spoiler



"Das Böse, gegen das ich gekämpft habe", wiederholte der Hexer, "war eine Erscheinungsform der Taten des Chaos, Taten, die darauf gerichtet sind, die Ordnung zu stören. Dort nämlich, wo das Böse sich ausbreitet, kann die Ordnung nicht herrschen; alles, was die Ordnung aufbaut, bricht zusammen, hat keinen Bestand. Das Licht der Weisheit, das Flämmchen der Hoffnung und der Funken der Wärme, statt aufzuflammen, erlöschen. Es wird dunkel. Und in der Dunkelheit wird es Zähne, Klauen und Blut geben."
Yarpen Zigrin strich sich über den Bart, der fettig war vom Öl, das von den Schnecken herabgelaufen war. "Sehr schön gesagt, Hexer", gab er zu. "Aber, wie die blutjunge Cerro zu König Vridank bei ihrem ersten Rendezvous sagte: 'Ein hübsches Ding, aber gibt es eine praktische Verwendung dafür?' "
"Der Daseinszweck" - der Hexer lächelte nich - "und die Lebensweise der Hexer sind ins Wanken gekommen, denn der Kampf zwischen Gut und Böse wird jetzt auf einem anderen Schlechtfeld und in ganz anderer Weise ausgetragen. Das Böse hat aufgehört, chaotisch zu sein. Es ist keine blinde Elementargewalt mehr, gegen die ein Hexer antreten muss, ein Mutant, ebenso mörderisch und ebenso chaotisch wie das Böse selbst. Heute folgt das Böse Gesetzen - denn die Gesetze dienen ihm. Es handelt im Sinne abgeschlossener Friedensverträge, denn es wurde beim Abschluss dieser Verträge bedacht...."
"Er hat die Siedler gesehen, die nach Süden getrieben wurden", erriet Zoltan Chivay.
"Und nicht nur die", fügte Rittersporn ernst hinzu. "Nicht nur die."


.....


Spoiler



"Der Fortschritt", sagte Yarpen Zigrin in die Stille hinein, " wird auf lange Sicht die Finsternis vertreiben. Die Dunkelheit wird dem Licht weichen. Aber nicht sofort. Und gewiss nicht kampflos."
Geralt, den Blick zum Fenster gerichtet, lächelte in sich hinein. "Die Dunkelheit, von der du sprichst, ist ein Zustand des Geistes, nicht der Materie. Zum Kampf gegen so etwas muss man ganz andere Hexer ausbilden. Es ist höchste Zeit, damit zu beginnen."
"Zu beginnen, sich umzuqualifizieren? Meinst du das?"
"Überhaupt nicht. Die Hexerei interessiert mich nicht mehr. Ich trete in den Ruhestand.


.....


Spoiler



"Hexer...." Der Zwerg hob die Hände zu einer Abwehrgeste. "Das Schwert gehört dir. Ich habe es dir nicht geliehen, sondern geschenkt. Geschenke...."
"Sei still, Chivay. Ich gebe dir dein Schwert zurück. Ich brauche es nicht mehr."
"Von wegen", wiederholte Yarpen Zigrin. "Schenk ihm Schnaps ein, Rittersporn, denn er redet wie der alte Schrader, als ihm im Schacht eine Hacke auf den Kopf gefallen war. Geralt, ich weiß, dass ud eine tiefgründige Natur und eine erhabene Seele bist, aber ich bitte dich sehr, red nicht solchen Stuss, denn im Publikum sitzen, wie man leicht sieht, weder Yennefer noch sonst eine von deinen magischen Konkubinen, nur wir alten Hasen. Und alten Hsaen brauchst du nichts vorzuflunkern, das Schwert sei unnütz, ein Hexer sei unnütz und die Welt sei ach so schlecht. Du bist Hexer und bleibst es..."
"Nein, bleibe ich nicht", widersprach Geralt sanft. "Es wird euch alte Hasen sicherlich wundern, aber ich bin zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass es dumm ist, gegen den Wind zu pissen. Dass es dumm ist, den Kopf für irgendwen hinzuhalten. Sogar wenn dieser Jemand bezahlt. Und existenzialistische Philosophie hat damit überhaupt nichts zu tun. Ihr werdet es nicht glauben, aber meine Haut ist mir plötzlich überaus lieb geworden. Ich bin zu dem Schluss gelangt, dass es dumm wäre, sie für die Verteidigung von jemand anderem zu riskieren."
"Das habe ich bemerkt." Rittersporn nickte. "Einerseits ist das klug. Andererseits...."
"Es gibt kein Andererseits."
"Yennerfer und Ciri", erkundigte sich nach einem Moment Yarpen, "haben etwas mit deiner Entscheidung zu tun?"
"Viel."


.....


Spoiler



Einer der Zwerge wurde buchstäblich zerfetzt, in Stücke gerissen. Ein anderer, der mit dem Gesicht zum Boden dalag, wurde in ein paar Augenblicken zu einer formlosen blutigen Masse gemacht. Eine Frau wurde, mit Mistgabeln aufgespießt, das Kind, das sie bis zuletzt verteidigt hatte, einfach totgetrammpelt, mit Tritten der Absätze zerstampft.
Drei - ein Zwerg und zwei Frauen , flohen geradewegs auf die Schenke zu. Die brüllende Masse setzte ihnen nach. 
Geralt holfte tief Luft. Stand auf. Unter den entsetzten Blicken Rittersporns und Wirsings nahm er von dem Bord überm Kamin den Sihill, das Schwert, das in Mahakam geschmiedet worden war, in der Schmiede von keinem Geringeren als Rhundurin.
"Geralt...", stöhnte der Dichter herzzerreißend.
"Gut", sate der Hexer und ging zum Ausgang. "Aber das ist das letzte Mal! Der Schlag soll mich treffen, das ist nun wirklich das letzte Mal!"[...]
Aus den Augenwinkeln sah er, wie der Zerzauste hochsprang, sah, was er in den Händen hilt. Er brach aus der Drehung aus, um eine gegenläufige Volte zu vollführen. Doch er blieb in der Menge stecken. Für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde blieb er in der Menge stecken.
Er konnte der auf ihn zufliegenden dreizinkigen Mistgabel nur entgegenblicken.


[....]


Spoiler



Das Feuer im riesigen Kamin brannte nieder, in der Halle wurde es dunkel. Der von den Bergen her wehende Wind pfiff in den Mauerspalten, heulte beim Eindringen durch die undichten Fensterläden von Kaer Morhen, der Heimstatt der Hexer.[...]
"Man muss jemanden kommen lassen", sagte schließlich Eskel. "Wir müssen irgendeine Magierin holen. Was mit diesem Mädchen vor sich geht ist nicht normal."
"Es war schon die dritte solche Trance."
"Aber zum ersten Mal hat sie artikuliert gesprochen."
"Wiederholt mir noch einmal, was sie gesagt hat", befahl Vesemir und leerte den Becher auf einen Zug. "Wort für Wort."
"Wort für Wort geht es nicht", sagte Geralt, den Blick in die Glut gerichtet. "Aber der Sinn, wenn es Sinn hat, darin Sinn zu suchen, war dieser. Ich und Coen werden sterben. Zähne werden unser Verderben sein. Uns beide werden Zähne töten. Ihn zwei. Mich drei."


.....


Spoiler



"Und das", fragte nach einer Weile Galahad, " ist das Ende dieser Geschichte?"
"Woher denn", widersprach Ciri und rieb einen Fuß am anderen, um den Sand abzustreifen, der ihr an Händen und Fußsohlen angetrocknet war. "Würdest du wollen, dass eine Erzählung so endet? Von wegen! Ich jedenfalls nicht!"
"was also war weiter?"
"Was schon", schnaubte sie. "Sie haben geheiratet."
"Erzähle."
"Ah, was gibt es da zu erzählen? Es gab ein lustiges Fest. Alle kamen zusammen, Rittersporn, Mutter Nenneke, Iola und Eurneid, Yarpen Zigrin, Vesemir, Eskel....Coen, Milva, Angoulême....Und meine Mistle...Ich bin selber dort gewesen, hab getrunken und gegessen. Und sie, das heißt Geralt und Yennefer, hatten später ein eigenes Haus und waren glücklich, sehr, sehr glücklich. Wie im Märchen. Verstehst du?"
"Warum weinst du, Dame vom See?"
"Ich weine überhaupt nicht. Die Augen tränen mir vom Wind. Und fertig!"
Lange schwiegen sie, schauten zu, iwe der rotglühende Sonnenball die Berggipfel berührte.
"In der Tat", brach schließlich Galahad das Schweigen, "eine gar seltsame Geschichte war das, o ja, seltsam. Wahrlich, Dame Ciri, unheimlich wie die Welt, aus der du gekommen bist."
Ciri schniefte laut."



Wer die Romane gelesen hat (vor allem den letzten, aber eigentlich die ganze Reihe inkl. Kurzgeschichten, damit man Geralts Entwicklung und die Entwicklung der Umwelt nachvollziehen kann), sieht das Spiel bzw. die Charaktere, allen voran natürlich Geralt, mit ganz anderen Augen als ein Unwissender. Außerdem hat man dann natürlich einen ganz anderen Zugang zur Welt und einen viel näheren Bezug zum Hexer und seinen (verbliebenen) Freunden. Die ganze Geschichte um die "Wilde Jagd" kann man überhaupt nur ansatzweise verstehen, wenn man die Romane gelesen hat (wenn sie das ist, wofür ich sie halte....) . Daher kann ich nur jedem empfehlen, die Bücher zu lesen.    



> Du solltest trotz deiner Einstellung zur Spielgestaltung gemäß Geralts  mutmaßlicher Entscheidungen den Weg der Rebellen ausprobieren. Zum einen kannst du dir dabei immer sagen, dass Geralt noch nicht im Vollbesitz  seiner Erinnerungen ist und nun vielleicht eher bereit wäre, sich dem  Widerstand anzuschließen.
> Auf der anderen Seite war er bereits in  den Büchern immer ein wenig unberechenbar und fair (denk an Cahir, den  er mitreisen ließ, obwohl er nicht davon begeistert war), daher würde  ich schon sagen, dass er zB
> 
> 
> ...


Ich werde auf alle Fälle auch noch Iorweths Weg spielen, keine Frage, obgleich ich mich dann unglich schwerer tun werde, weil ich eben mit den Entscheidungen nicht ganz einverstanden sein werde. Daher werde ich auch meine bisherigen Savegames alle abspeichern für einen möglichen dritten Teil. Gerade seine Amnesie ist eher bestärkend dafür, dass er sich gegen die Elfen entscheiden würde, da er vor den Geschehnissen um Ciri noch viel eher den "traditionellen" Hexerweg gegangen ist und im Spiel auch wieder geht (im ersten Teil noch mehr als im zweiten). Und dieser Weg ist eben das Beschützen von Menschen und der Glaube, dass sich Fortschritt nicht aufhalten lässt und die Elfen einen sinnlosen und aussichtslosen Kampf kämpfen. Das einzige was für Iorweth sprechen würde, wäre der Umstand, dass Roche und seine blauen Streifen selbst Spezialtruppen bzw. Killerkommandos sind, die den Eichhörnchen in nichts nachstehen. Aber selbst dann würde Geralt wohl eher dem Gesetz folgen als dem Widerstand.
Klar hat er eigene Ziele, wie das reinwaschen seines Namens. Die ganze politische Geschichte interessiert ihn nicht wirklich, obgleich er Teil davon ist. Ist halt einfach eine gute Story, die man so oder so auslesen kann.


----------



## LordCrash (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



LordSaddler schrieb:


> Ich bin zur Zeit dabei die Romane zu lesen, bin aber gerade erst beim 2. Buch. Also gibt es auch noch einige kleine Stellen im Spiel, die mir nicht "soo viel" sagen, das hole ich gerade nach.
> Trotz allem hätte ich mir doch einen umfangreicheren 3. Akt gewünscht, einfach nur weil ich gerne mehr Zeit in Witcher 2 verbringen wollte. Elfenruine hin oder her, liebevoller hätte man es auch dort gestalten können. Man erinnere sich an den wunderschönen 1. Akt.
> Mir erging es da wohl eher so wie Felix. Die NPCs standen nur dumm rum, damit man sie anklickt.
> 
> ...


Dann erst mal viel Spaß mit den weiteren Romanen. Ich glaube nicht, dass du es bereuen wirst.  

Ich stimme dir zu, dass die Entwickler vielleicht die Personen im 3. Akt etwas "lebensnaher" hätten gestalten können. Das wäre doch aber eine schöne Aufgabe für CD Projekt für kommende DLCs oder Patches, dies entsprechend zu ändern (evtl. in einer Enhanced Edition?). Die Jungs sind ja eigentlich bekannt dafür, dass sie nicht nur "neue" Inhalte einbauen, sondern auch die vorhandene Spielinhalte verbessern. Ich hoffe also, dass sie diesen "Makel" entfernen und dem Spiel damit zu der Wertung verhelfen, die es eigentlich verdient hätte (<=90).


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Oha, da hast du dir aber viel Mühe mit dem Abtippen gemacht, doch ich habe das erst einmal zum größten Teil ausgespart, um nicht zu viel Detailwissen zu bekommen. 



LordCrash schrieb:


> (...) Gerade seine Amnesie ist eher bestärkend dafür, dass er sich gegen die Elfen entscheiden würde, da er vor den Geschehnissen um Ciri noch viel eher den "traditionellen" Hexerweg gegangen ist und im Spiel auch wieder geht (im ersten Teil noch mehr als im zweiten). Und dieser Weg ist eben das Beschützen von Menschen und der Glaube, dass sich Fortschritt nicht aufhalten lässt und die Elfen einen sinnlosen und aussichtslosen Kampf kämpfen. Das einzige was für Iorweth sprechen würde, wäre der Umstand, dass Roche und seine blauen Streifen selbst Spezialtruppen bzw. Killerkommandos sind, die den Eichhörnchen in nichts nachstehen. Aber selbst dann würde Geralt wohl eher dem Gesetz folgen als dem Widerstand. (...)


Lass es mich mal so sagen: bereits im ersten Akt wird Geralt ja vom Elfenanführer darüber aufgeklärt, worum es den Rebellen geht und da in Vergen 



Spoiler



später auch Zwergen, Elfen und Menschen Seite an Seite stehen werden, geht es eben nicht darum, den Menschen zu schaden.
Iorweth erklärt das sinngemäß so, dass Elfen und Zwerge unter Menschen leben sollen, ohne ausgegrenzt zu werden und dass Menschen in die Wälder gehen können, ohne getötet zu werden. Das fand ich schon ganz erstrebenswert und es wäre somit ja auch in Geralts Sinne, wenn er die Menschen schützen möchte. Und fortschrittlicher ist es eigentlich auch. 



Wenn die Menschen Monster sind, wirds halt auch schwierig, oder? 
Ich kenne nun beide Auswirkungen der Entscheidung auf dem Elfenhügel, berichtige mich, wenn ich da etwas falsch verstanden habe, ich kenne das nur aus einer Nacherzählung:


Spoiler



Gibt Geralt Iorweth sein Schwert nicht, wird dieser im Wald von Vernon gestellt, der ihn töten möchte, von den Elfen aber davon abgehalten wird.
Nun nicht lesen, wenn du das selbst erleben möchtest, ist nichts Wildes, aber ich warne dennoch: Gibt man Iorweth das Schwert, kämpfen Vernon und er gegeneinander. Später erfährt der Spieler, dass Vernon unterlag, der Elf ihn aber nicht tötet, sondern warnt, dass er das bei einer zweiten Begegnung nachholen würde, wenn es zu dieser käme.


Finde ich irgendwie menschlicher. 

Ja, das ist das Schöne an der Hexer- Welt, viele Grauzonen, keine ganz so klaren Feindbilder.
Ganz abgesehen davon, müssen die Menschen zumeist Geld zahlen, damit ein Hexer sie beschützt und den Kodex, auf den Geralt sich bezieht, hat laut Dandelion eh noch niemand zu Gesicht bekommen.


----------



## LordCrash (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Oha, da hast du dir aber viel Mühe mit dem Abtippen gemacht, doch ich habe das erst einmal zum größten Teil ausgespart, um nicht zu viel Detailwissen zu bekommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das mit den Grauzonen ist gut gesagt, jede Entscheidung ist schwierig und lässt sich nicht immer so einfach in ihren Folgen abschätzen. Deshalb handelt Geralt wohl auch generell unpolitisch, weil er sowieso davon ausgeht, dass sich nichts an den Grundsätzen menschlichen (bzw. elfischen, zwergischen,....) Handeln ändern wird. Er verfolgt daher seine eigenen Ziele, die viel kleiner sind, aber nicht weniger wichtig sind: am Leben bleiben, seine Freunde beschützen und seine große Liebe wiederfinden.
In den Romanen ändert Geralt seine Einstellung zum Hexertum ja grundlegend. Seine endgültige Entscheidung bzw. Ansicht darüber steht in einem meiner Spoiler über "Die Dame vom See". Außerdem sieht Geralt das Hexertum eher als Berufung im Sinne von einem regulären Beruf, d.h. er tötet Monster für Geld, womit er seine Brötchen verdient. Und wie so viele Berufe, hat auch der Hexerberuf bzw. vielleicht auch nur Geralt selbst seine Regeln und Gesetze, die angeblich im Kodex stehen. Davon abgesehen hat Geralt aber grundlegende moralische Ansichten über gut und böse, Recht und Unrecht, sinnvoll und sinnlos, die über den Hexerkodex hinausgehen (



Spoiler



demzufolge man den Drachen am Spielende unbedingt verschonen muss


). Deshalb kommt er auch so oft in so moralische Zwickmühlen.   



Spoiler



Ich habe Iorweth das Schwert nicht gegeben, weil ich ein Blutbad vermeiden wollte. Es klingt zwar grausam, aber manchmal kann man einen Krieg oder ein Gemetzel vermeiden, wenn man einfach den Anführer ausschaltet. Dass es dadurch nur zum Zweikampf zwischen Roche und Iorweth gekommen wäre, konnte ich da ja nicht vorausahnen bzw. das ist eben eine Entscheidung der Entwickler. Bei der Entscheidung habe ich mich aber auch auf keinen Fall leicht getan. Danach hätte ich Iorweth noch retten können und Roche in den Rücken fallen können. Es entspricht aber meiner Meinung nach nicht Geralt Charakter, Kampfgefährten einfach so zu verraten bzw. einfach mal kurz die Seiten zu wechseln. Einen Zwischenweg, der mehr Neutralität gewahrt hätte, hätte wahrscheinlich am ehesten Geralts Anssichten entsprochen, aber der wurde von den Entwicklern nicht angeboten, was mich dazu gezwungen hat, zwischen zwei Übeln zu wählen. Und es ist ja naheliegend, dann das Übel zu wählen, dem man schon zuvor gefolgt ist, wenn das andere Übel keine entscheidend besseren Argumente hat.


Aber wie gesagt, ich werde das Spiel auf jeden Fall noch mal mit anderen Entscheidungen durchspielen, nur um zu sehen, wie sich die Geschichte dann entwickelt (und ich auch mal nach Vergen hinein komme).


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*



LordCrash schrieb:


> (...) Aber wie gesagt, ich werde das Spiel auf jeden Fall noch mal mit anderen Entscheidungen durchspielen, nur um zu sehen, wie sich die Geschichte dann entwickelt (und ich auch mal nach Vergen hinein komme).


Stimmt, ich dachte auch, das wäre schon die Entscheidung über den weiteren Weg. 


Spoiler



Ich hätte es einfach unfair gefunden, ihn auszuliefern, wenn Geralt zuvor eine Abmachung mit ihm getroffen hat. Man hätte Vernon immer noch erklären könne:" Joa, tut mir ja Leid, dass ich den Kerl nicht einfach so ausgeliefert habe, aber dank ihm bin ich an Letho ran gekommen und wir hatten eine Abmachung. Ich breche ungern Versprechen, aber nun bin ich ja wieder da, weiter gehts."


 
Eventuell läuft das sogar so, das habe ich bisher nicht ausprobiert.
Vielleicht wird dir der Vergen-Weg gar nicht so schwer fallen; zumindest ich fand die Vision der Rebellen ganz brauchbar und auch im Sinne Geralts, allerdings kenne ich eben nur die Ereignisse die eintreten, wenn man zB das Schwert abgibt oder den Scoia'tael folgt und dort



Spoiler



zeigen sich die Menschen nicht von ihrer besten Seite.


 

Im Nachhinhein betrachtet, bietet das Spiel wirklich viel Potential für weitere Durchgänge, wenn ich dann noch meinen inneren Schweinehund überwinden kann, um andere Entscheidungen zu treffen, die eigentlich nicht in meinem Sinne sind. 


Spoiler



Vielleicht rette ich Triss nicht; wenn es so läuft, wie bei der Alternative, die ich natürlich genommen habe, werde ich eventuell gar nicht mit dem grausamen Ergebnis konfrontiert...oder nur minimal.



Und wenn ich dann doch den unbeliebten Vergleich zum zweiten RPG- Riesen des ersten Halbjahres ziehe, der erwartungsgemäß (meiner Meinung nach) den Kürzeren gezogen hat: im Gegensatz zu dort haben die Entscheidungen in TW2 wirklich Einfluss auf das Ende, so plötzlich das auch kommen mag.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

Es gibt übrigens einen neuen Nvidia-Treiber. Bei mir hat der nochmal 4-5 fps mehr gebracht. Nur so zur Info


----------



## MajorGloryMan (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - The Witcher 2 im Test: Ein spannendes Fantasy-Epos für Erwachsene*

also ich bin hin- und hergerissen... zum einen ist die Präsentation wieder herausragend, das Spiel ist optisch wunderschön und die Story ist spannend, die Performance ist nach Patch auch in Ordnung... aber ein Spiel, welches derart viel Gewicht auf das Kämpfen legt und den Spielern dann eine Steuerung bietet, die einfach nur inakzeptabel ist, ist eine wirklich RIESIGE Enttäuschung... so viel Frust wie bei TW2 habe ich lange nicht erlebt... und zwar nicht etwa weil ich die falschen Entscheidungen/Handlungen während des Kampfes treffe, sonder weil der weissblonde H#%ensohn einfach nicht das macht, was man via Maus und Tastatur eingibt!!! Mal schlägt Geralt zu bei nem Klick, mal nicht - ich weiss dass es Zwangspausen nach Treffern gibt usw., die meine ich auch gar nicht - sondern reguläre Kampfaktionen... Mal zaubert er, manchmal wieder nicht, beim Rollen ist es analog... Die Steuerung im ersten Teil war zwar am Anfang etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber sie hat immerhin gut funktionert! Auch finde ich es nicht gelungen, dass man sich im Endeffekt während Kämpfen ausschlieslich rollend fortbewegt, da das Blocken sonst zuviel Vigor kostet (abgesehen davon, dass es auch nicht immer funktionert!). Da waren die Combos/Kampfsteuerung aus Oblivion oder die der Gothic Reihe (1-3) oder aber der Jedi Knight/Dark Forces Serie um Lichtjahre besser...
So leid es mir tut, aber meiner Meinung nach habt ihr (PCG) nicht annähernd genügend Punkte in der Wertung abgezogen... vielleicht liegt es ja auch nur an mir, allerdings spiele ich seit ca. 16 Jahren PC-Spiele und habe mir noch nie so schwer getan wie bei diesem (ansonsten hervorragenden!) Titel.


----------



## suckerpunch (22. Juni 2011)

Die schlechteste kampfsteuerung seit jahren. sonst is alles super geil. aber mit der steuerung muss das spiel leider einstauben. wirklich schade.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (29. Juni 2011)

Ich habe nun die deutsche Sprachversion angetestet und die sagt mir eher weniger zu.
Das kann Gewöhnung sein, gerade bei Geralt, dessen Sprecher der Gleiche wie im ersten Teil ist, hier aber einen noch besseren Job macht, aber auch die anderen Figuren klingen mir irgendwie zu jung.
zB in der Szene, in der man in Flotsam ankommt und Roche und Iorweth das erste Mal aufeinander treffen; da fehlte völlig der Biss bzw. die Wut.

Das klingt eventuell anders, wenn man von Anfang an diese Version kennt, aber das dritte Mal werde ich es wohl wieder auf Englisch spielen.
Daher ist es auch schön, dass beide Versionen plus Untertitel enthalten sind.


----------



## Svatlas (5. Juli 2011)

TW2 ist ein grandioses Grafik-Meisterwerk keine Frage! Die ersten 4-5 min dachte ich Wow was eine geile Fortsetzung. Aber die Ernüchterung kam schnell und demotivierte mich mehr denje wo ich es weitergespielt habe. Die Geschichte ist auch sauber in Szene gesetzt und die Handlungsfreiheit diese zu verändern ist auch sehr gut. Allerdings was bringt mir all dieses wenn das Kampfsystem so derbe schlecht ist, das Anfänger hier nie wieder ein Rollenspiel anfassen werden. Selbst ich habe enorme Probleme gehabt über gewisse Steps zu kommen. Bei 3 Gegner und mehr ähnelt Gerald mehr einem rollenden Flüchtlingscharakter....und das hat nichts mit Flair zutun ganz ehrlich. 

Am Anfang ist man faziniert von der Grafik und Erzählung, allerdings wer genau hinschaut ähnelt das Spiel mehr einem interaktiven Kinostreifen. Ich habe mehr zugeschaut als ich gespielt habe irgendwie. Und wenn ich gespielt habe muss man da 50% fürs Dauersterben nochmal abziehen. Kein Wunder das der Entwickler die Funktion Spielstand ändern jederzeit eingeführt hat. Die wussten schon warum!

Das Sammel und Ausrüst Fieber wie es in einen Rollenspiel sein sollte, ist leider auch nicht vorhanden.....so das man eigentlich die ganze Zeit über 3x die Rüstung oder Waffe wechselt. Sehr traurig.....und langweilig! Quests gibts auch viel zuwenig und Armdrücken und Kämpfen in jeder Stadt das gleiche...

Ich möchte TW2 auf garkeinen Fall schlecht machen, aber es fehlen einfach elementare Sachen die einfach nur entäuschend sind und ich es nicht ein 2x spielen will. Und das ist das Kampfsystem schuld. Auf leicht ist es einfach nur ein schnell erzählter Kinofilm und ab Stufe Mittel mehr Frust als recht. 

Wäre das nicht gewesen hätte TW2 defenitiv dieser Bewertung verdient!


----------



## Svatlas (5. Juli 2011)

Hab was vergessen.

"Hier wollte einer ne tolle Geschichte erzählen aber kein Spiel programmieren"


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. Juli 2011)

Svatlas schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> Das Sammel und Ausrüst Fieber wie es in einen Rollenspiel sein sollte, ist leider auch nicht vorhanden.....so das man eigentlich die ganze Zeit über 3x die Rüstung oder Waffe wechselt. Sehr traurig.....und langweilig! Quests gibts auch viel zuwenig und Armdrücken und Kämpfen in jeder Stadt das gleiche...


 
Bitte die Frage nicht falsch verstehen, aber hast du den ersten Teil auch gespielt?
Was Geralts Ausrüstung anbelangt haben sie nämlich ziemlich aufgestockt: im ersten Teil gab es drei Rüstungen, von denen man die Zweite lange trug und auch die Anzahl der Schwerter, die man bekommen konnte, war noch eingeschränkter als im zweiten Teil, daher meine Frage, denn daran haben sie gearbeitet.
Kommt vielleicht nicht an den Itemoutput anderer RPGs dran, aber es ist dennoch eine Verbesserung zu Teil 1.

Das Kampfsystem ist für den Einstieg aber tatsächlich etwas unbarmherzig, allerdings habe ich mich beim zweiten Durchgang auf dem gleichen Schwierigkeitsgrad gewundert, wie leicht mir die Kämpfe von der Hand gingen, was entweder dafür spricht, dass man sich eingewöhnt, oder dafür, dass sie per Patch nachgebessert haben. Das war jedenfalls kein Vergleich mehr zum ersten Durchspielen.


----------



## Svatlas (5. Juli 2011)

Ja habe ich aber schonlange her Ist nur auf das Genre Rollenspiel bezogen! Ein 2x ne Danke in einem halben Jahr vielleicht, mir persönlich reicht die erste Erfahrung. Wer ein Grafik Monster mag und eine gute Geschichte der ist gut aufgehoben mit TW2, wenn er auf das angesprochene verzichten kann^^ Weniger Sex dafür mehr wichtigere Bestandteile hätten hier gut getan. Geld gefundene Items absolut unwichtig(zumind 80 in dem Game und wird wohl wenn nur für die Puffs,Armdruecken oder Wettkämpfe verwendet wer drauf steht...ob das in ein Game gehoert naja ich weiss nicht^^

Vielleicht braucht man all das auf Stufe Schwer, aber ne danke das tu ich mir erst garnicht an! Sonst hab ich morgen keine Tastatur mehr xDD


----------



## massefect (6. Juli 2011)

Frage:warum sieht The Witcher 2 bei mir selbst auf maximalen Einstellungen potthässlich aus?An der hardware kann es nich liegen


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2011)

Entweder Geschmackssache - definiere "potthäßlich", und im Vergleich zu welchem anderen Spiel? Oder Du hast ein treiberproblem.


----------



## chbdiablo (6. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube Trolle sind kurzsichtig. Das würde nicht nur die inhaltliche Güte seiner Aussage, sondern auch seinen fehlerfreien Namen erklären.


----------



## massefect (7. Juli 2011)

potthässlich im vergleich zu jedem anderen spiel als ichs aber heut morgen gestartet hab sahs toll aus


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (25. Juli 2011)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich habe nun die deutsche Sprachversion angetestet und die sagt mir eher weniger zu.
> Das kann Gewöhnung sein, gerade bei Geralt, dessen Sprecher der Gleiche wie im ersten Teil ist, hier aber einen noch besseren Job macht, aber auch die anderen Figuren klingen mir irgendwie zu jung.
> zB in der Szene, in der man in Flotsam ankommt und Roche und Iorweth das erste Mal aufeinander treffen; da fehlte völlig der Biss bzw. die Wut.
> 
> ...


 
Das ist nicht der gleiche Geralt-Sprecher wie im ersten Teil. Im ersten Teil war es noch Oliver Siebeck. Im zweiten Teil ist es Markus Pfeiffer, der auch Desmond in Lost gesprochen hat. Ich mag die Synchronstimmen und die Sprecher haben auch eine gute Arbeit geleistet ... aber warum die komplett neue Sprecher nehmen mussten weiß ich nicht. Wie ich sowas hasse, hat mich bei Mass Effect schon echt gewurmt. 

Ich werde die beiden Games aber auch nochmal in der Originalsprache durchspielen (in dem Fall: polnisch, spreche und verstehe ich zwar kein Wort, aber dafür gibts ja Untertitel )


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (25. Juli 2011)

Ich habe mich etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt: der englische Sprecher ist der gleiche. 

Im direkten Vergleich ist die deutsche Version aber meiner Meinung nach wirklich nicht so überragend. Die englische Version hat auch ihre schwachen Momente, aber ich habe ein paar Szenen verglichen, in denen ich die Synchro besonders toll fand und da zog die deutsche Version deutlich den Kürzeren. Roches Sarkasmus, Iorweths Wut, Geralt selbst (Stichwort "Ich bin kein Mensch" ); im Deutschen wirkt das irgendwie abgelesener.
Das kann wie gesagt Gewöhnungssache sein, weil ich das Spiel nur auf Englisch gespielt habe, aber man merkt es teilweise schon an den deutschen Untertiteln, dass mitunter Satzpassagen fehlen.

Auf Polnisch habe ich es noch nicht ausprobiert. 

Bei Mass Effect war es zB zuerst ganz anders: da dachte ich, ich würde die englischen Sprecher niemals besser als die deutschen finden, aber das hat sich mittlerweile auch geändert.


----------



## Priest301 (27. August 2011)

Ein Spiel, dass in jede Sammlung gehört. Schön, spannend, atemberaubend. Auch wenn das letzte Drittel besser sein könnte. Die Grafik kann sich mit Crysis 2 messen (man beachte Geralts Augen in der Cutscene vor dem Kampf mit dem Kayran. Es sind seine Adern zu erkennen)


----------



## Dupre (4. Oktober 2011)

Dieses Spiel beschert mir ein Wechselbad der Gefühle. Einerseits einige echt spannende Abschnitte und tolle Wendungen in der Story- andereseits für meinen Geschmack zu viel Action-/Konsolenanstrich. Wenn ich mich zu lange umschaue oder nicht direkt den richtigen Schritt setze, werde ich prompt mit dem Totenkopf und dem Tode bestraft. Das ist teilweise nicht schwer sondern schlicht unfair. War beim Vorgänger schöner. Besonders bei den atmosphärisch tollen geskripteten Szenen macht sich das bemerkbar: Trial-Error-Tod. Wie damals bei Dragon' Lair :o) Und dann wieder Laden *gähn*

 Ansonsten ein wirklich schönes Spiel, grafisch lecker und auch ein muskalisches Feuerwerk.
Bitte bei Teil 3 weniger konsolig )


----------



## SphinxBased (1. Juli 2015)

Priest301 schrieb:


> Ein Spiel, dass in jede Sammlung gehört. Schön, spannend, atemberaubend. Auch wenn das letzte Drittel besser sein könnte. Die Grafik kann sich mit Crysis 2 messen (man beachte Geralts Augen in der Cutscene vor dem Kampf mit dem Kayran. Es sind seine Adern zu erkennen)



mit verlaub.....ist nicht schwer mit crysis 2 mitzuhalten und ist wohl eher ne beleidigung für the witcher 3  wild hunt....sry. is aber so!!!!


----------



## Enisra (1. Juli 2015)

SphinxBased schrieb:


> mit verlaub.....ist nicht schwer mit crysis 2 mitzuhalten und ist wohl eher ne beleidigung für the witcher 3  wild hunt....sry. is aber so!!!!



wow
und für den Blödsinn gräbst du den alten Thread wieder aus? wow . . .


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (1. Juli 2015)

Wie zur Hölle kommt an für so einen Kommentar überhaupt auf einen 4 Jahre alten Thread? 

Nochmal in Großbuchstaben für dich: ES GEHT HIER UM WITCHER II !!!


----------



## Enisra (1. Juli 2015)

DarkKnight1993 schrieb:


> Wie zur Hölle kommt an für so einen Kommentar überhaupt auf einen 4 Jahre alten Thread?
> 
> Nochmal in Großbuchstaben für dich: ES GEHT HIER UM WITCHER II !!!



muss so ein Fanboy Ding sein


----------



## Rabowke (1. Juli 2015)

Ich glaub eher ein "nicht wirklich gelesen!"-Ding, immerhin ist der letzte Kommentar aus dem schönen Jahr 2011.


----------



## Wynn (1. Juli 2015)

Es könnte auch am Wetter liegen


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (1. Juli 2015)

Ich sehe halt nur die Fragezeichen, weil man ja schon explizit suchen muss, um so einen alten Thread zu finden... Sehr mysteriös *Illuminati confirmed*


----------



## Enisra (1. Juli 2015)

DarkKnight1993 schrieb:


> Ich sehe halt nur die Fragezeichen, weil man ja schon explizit suchen muss, um so einen alten Thread zu finden... Sehr mysteriös *Illuminati confirmed*



deswegen Witcher Fanboy der nach Witcher und Tests sucht, dann etwas ließt und dann nen sinnlosen Kommentar abschickt


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. Juli 2015)

Nach vier Jahren muss ich trotzdem mal sagen: The Witcher 2 war ein verdammt gutes Spiel.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Juli 2015)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Nach vier Jahren muss ich trotzdem mal sagen: The Witcher 2 war ein verdammt gutes Spiel.



Jap das ist richtig. Die einzigen beiden Mankos waren die etwas einengent wirkende Spielwelt und das leider verschlechterte Inventar zum 1. Teil. 
Beim 3. Teil hat man das ja verbessert und deswegen ist er so grandios geworden


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. Juli 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Jap das ist richtig. Die einzigen beiden Mankos waren die etwas einengent wirkende Spielwelt und das leider verschlechterte Inventar zum 1. Teil.
> Beim 3. Teil hat man das ja verbessert und deswegen ist er so grandios geworden


Generell war The Witcher 2 gameplaytechnisch nicht das gelbe vom Ei. Da macht auch The Witcher 3 wenig besser.  Aber da verhält es sich bei mir wie mit Gothic...auch das lebte nicht von hervorragendem Gameplay, welches sogar ziemlich besch***** war.


----------



## BigRizz (24. April 2018)

"Geschafft, unser Test von The Witcher 2 (jetzt für 199,95 € kaufen*) ist da! "

nur 200 euro da hol Ich es mir doch glatt fünft mal bei dem Spott Preis xD


----------

